# New 2018 SMP 8800's are arriving in the US this week...



## krisrsolebury

I put my deposit down with Rob at Topper almost exactly a month ago for the steel/black dial/rubber strap 2018 SMP 8800/wave dial and it arrived at the store today - I just paid the balance and it's on it's way to me this week!

Everyone has been saying October at the earliest for AD's, and the first couple just showed up at UK Omega boutiques a few days ago. Very pleasantly surprised...

Will post a few pics when it gets here!


----------



## tbensous

Well done. Looking forward to see some wrist shots 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flying.fish

Really looking forward to your photos and comments. Wear it with good heslth 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bber45

krisrsolebury said:


> I put my deposit down with Rob at Topper almost exactly a month ago for the steel/black dial/rubber strap 2018 SMP 8800/wave dial and it arrived at the store today - I just paid the balance and it's on it's way to me this week!
> 
> Everyone has been saying October at the earliest for AD's, and the first couple just showed up at UK Omega boutiques a few days ago. Very pleasantly surprised...
> 
> Will post a few pics when it gets here!


wow really??? Yeah certainly want pics! got a a link to Toppers? I might do the same.


----------



## CK2915

Woohoo I’m super excited to see these finally! About time!


----------



## OmegaRed

I’m very eager to see how subtle (or unsubtle) the new wave pattern is


----------



## krisrsolebury

bber45 said:


> wow really??? Yeah certainly want pics! got a a link to Toppers? I might do the same.


Topper Jewelers in Burlingame - the big banner at the top of this forum. Rob's been a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## orbitalheel

Saw the two tone blue and yellow gold in person this weekend. Not my favorite color combo but the dial does look nice, albeit busier than the outgoing model. Specs indicate that its slightly larger than before and I did notice that on the wrist. Overall a good looking watch and am excited to see it in the other colors as well as the rubber strap references.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pkulak

Not overnighted? That seems odd...


----------



## ajbutler13

krisrsolebury said:


> I put my deposit down with Rob at Topper almost exactly a month ago for the steel/black dial/rubber strap 2018 SMP 8800/wave dial and it arrived at the store today - I just paid the balance and it's on it's way to me this week!
> 
> Everyone has been saying October at the earliest for AD's, and the first couple just showed up at UK Omega boutiques a few days ago. Very pleasantly surprised...
> 
> Will post a few pics when it gets here!


I got the call today from Topper, too! Can't wait for my black dial/steel bracelet...


----------



## lo_scrivano

I am very excited to see incoming threads, wrist shots and reviews on these beauties!

Congrats!


----------



## krisrsolebury

pkulak said:


> Not overnighted? That seems odd...


Well, went out at the very end of the day today (Tuesday), and tracking says expected delivery Thursday morning before 10:30am. 36 hours from CA to the east coast...fine by me.


----------



## pkulak

krisrsolebury said:


> pkulak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not overnighted? That seems odd...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, went out at the very end of the day today (Tuesday), and tracking says expected delivery Thursday morning before 10:30am. 36 hours from CA to the east coast...fine by me.
Click to expand...

Gotcha. That makes sense.


----------



## nhlducks35

Anyone know what the lug to lug is on this watch (not the end links, but from top to bottom)?


----------



## PeteJ

I love the new dial and case design, great looking watch. But those end links - eugh!!!! They’re horrible. The end links should always connect to the bracelet, not the other way around. It’s like a fancy 80s Rolex! For me, it makes it one I can’t buy, which is a massive shame as I could have been tempted easily with that case and dial.


----------



## thx67

Not so lucky here in the uk. I was in my AD the other day and he said "its looking like October now but we were expecting August originally". Looking forward to the photos. I bet that bezel will look great.


----------



## CK2915

Someone needs to post immediate pictures once they see them land. Suspense is killing me as I’m itching for a new diver this year.


----------



## krisrsolebury

thx67 said:


> Not so lucky here in the uk. I was in my AD the other day and he said "its looking like October now but we were expecting August originally". Looking forward to the photos. I bet that bezel will look great.


At least some have hit Omega boutiques in London - and my AD here in the US was really surprised to see them come in. He was expecting October as well, so don't be surprised if they suddenly show up early.


----------



## krisrsolebury

CK2915 said:


> Someone needs to post immediate pictures once they see them land. Suspense is killing me as I'm itching for a new diver this year.


Mine is on the UPS truck - out for delivery right now. I have to do some running around for work today so my wife will sign for it, but hopefully I can at least get some iPhone pics up by tonight.


----------



## CK2915

krisrsolebury said:


> Mine is on the UPS truck - out for delivery right now. I have to do some running around for work today so my wife will sign for it, but hopefully I can at least get some iPhone pics up by tonight.


YEESSSSSS


----------



## ajbutler13

CK2915 said:


> Someone needs to post immediate pictures once they see them land. Suspense is killing me as I'm itching for a new diver this year.





krisrsolebury said:


> Mine is on the UPS truck - out for delivery right now. I have to do some running around for work today so my wife will sign for it, but hopefully I can at least get some iPhone pics up by tonight.


Mine will be delivered tomorrow. Mediocre iPhone pics to follow shortly thereafter...


----------



## lo_scrivano

thx67 said:


> Not so lucky here in the uk. I was in my AD the other day and he said "its looking like October now but we were expecting August originally". Looking forward to the photos. I bet that bezel will look great.


I was at the Omega boutique on Regent Street about 4 weeks ago and they said they were only a week or two from getting the new items. May be worth checking out.


----------



## Leonine

Well damn. Now you have me refreshing this thread for any updates. Really wanting those real world pictures.


----------



## pianomankd

WE NEED PHOTOS!!!!

I've checked this thread 5 times today! haha


----------



## krisrsolebury

Just got home. Still waiting. UPS sucks. FedEx gets me everything before 10-11 in the morning or at least lets me know a window when I call them - UPS gave me a nice big 11 hour window when I just talked to them - 9am-8pm...sweet.

Killing me!


----------



## krisrsolebury

Alright -

Got here late - rushing now because family waiting for me to go out to dinner -

Sorry these aren't great - I'll take better this weekend - have to get out the door but snapped a few iPhone pics while getting ready.

First impressions - looks like all the best pics/videos released so far. Black is the deep polished black you're used to from the 8800/8900 black PO's. Waves pop out at angles in the light, disappear quite a bit straight on/dimmer light. Enamel bezel really pops.

That's my just-got-it impression. Very happy at the moment.

Better/more to come after work tomorrow or Saturday....wish it were here earlier.


----------



## ceebee

Beautiful. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## ceebee

Strange, I called my Boutique today in Pittsburgh and I was told Omega had some production problems. They are not expecting anything until Nov or December. What's going on here?


----------



## cerberus63

Congratulations, very nice. Looking forward to seeing more pics. Also, would love to hear more about the rubber band in real world use. I love the way it looks.


----------



## bber45

krisrsolebury said:


> Alright -
> 
> Got here late - rushing now because family waiting for me to go out to dinner -
> 
> Sorry these aren't great - I'll take better this weekend - have to get out the door but snapped a few iPhone pics while getting ready.
> 
> First impressions - looks like all the best pics/videos released so far. Black is the deep polished black you're used to from the 8800/8900 black PO's. Waves pop out at angles in the light, disappear quite a bit straight on/dimmer light. Enamel bezel really pops.
> 
> That's my just-got-it impression. Very happy at the moment.
> 
> Better/more to come after work tomorrow or Saturday....wish it were here earlier.
> 
> View attachment 13456963
> 
> View attachment 13456965
> 
> View attachment 13456967
> 
> View attachment 13456969


Man that looks sexy. Almost memorizing Certainly will be picking up one of these as well when I get the funds and return from my honeymoon. Wouldn't be surprised if I just get one over seas


----------



## tsteph12

Well done Sir, well done. 🍻


----------



## ajbutler13

Amazing watch, OP. Congrats. Tomorrow can't get here fast enough.


----------



## 8100 RPM

Congratulations and enjoy your new SMP 8800! |>


----------



## iam7head

Thanks for sharing, the dial, hands and bezel is very maxi and shiny.

The case and rubber looks like a great match. I even like the laser etched wave dial as well, it looks much more subtle in real life than press photo.


----------



## Leonine

Very nice. You are the first WUSer I know of one of these. I don't count Instagram.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

The first personal to tell me whether those rubber straps will fit my 42mm cal 8500 Planet Ocean gets a gold star. They look so good.


----------



## Leonine

First person to tell me if the new bracelet fits the SMPc will also get a gold star.


----------



## solesman

Congrats on your new SMP!! Looks great. Enjoy in great health.


----------



## CK2915

AH that looks awesome! Must go to the AD's and inquire about mine.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Moar pics!


----------



## InFlames235

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Moar pics!


THIS! I saw, like, 3 other people in this thread that said they're getting theirs today. We need threads and as many pictures as humanly possible folks!


----------



## krisrsolebury

One more from just now -

still iPhone - hopefully sometime this weekend or early next week I'll find time to use the DSLR but today is not that day...

Can't wait to see some from you others that have them incoming - especially bracelet or other colors!


----------



## InFlames235

Guys - apologies for the ...... pics (I blame the iPhone & the AD lighting) but I decided to go on a stroll to my local AD today to check if they had the new SMP's in stock. Turns out, he said they have "a lot" in stock and I went to look at the black one (the one I want) and WOW!!

I was 100% set on getting a PO 39.5 when I had the funds (targeting end of September) but after trying this new one on, I'm glad I didn't have the funds for the PO. This watch is absolutely stunning in person. If you're worried about the 42mm don't be - I have a very thin wrist and this felt absolutely perfect on it. Really thin and, honestly, felt lighter and smaller than the PO 39.5.

If you're worried about the waves - DEFINITELY do not be. The pictures do NOT do them justice. They're way more subtle and classy looking in person. Trust me - if you were on the fence, go to your local AD and look at this thing in person. I'm 100% convinced: this is gonna be my first Omega. Glad I waited.


----------



## solesman

I'm keen to see the blue on blue rubber strap, although the black looks great too. I think on strap is the killer look.


----------



## farmerboy

I can look at watch threads all day and then enjoy my 1 nice watch I own.
Then this watch comes along and sorta changes things. 

Is this watch large enough for a 7.5 to 7.75 inch wrist?

Edit to ask what the lug width is?


----------



## Adamkb26

I’m picking up my grey on blue rubber tomorrow! Black looks awesome too. Will post pics.


----------



## bber45

InFlames235 said:


> Guys - apologies for the ...... pics (I blame the iPhone & the AD lighting) but I decided to go on a stroll to my local AD today to check if they had the new SMP's in stock. Turns out, he said they have "a lot" in stock and I went to look at the black one (the one I want) and WOW!!
> 
> I was 100% set on getting a PO 39.5 when I had the funds (targeting end of September) but after trying this new one on, I'm glad I didn't have the funds for the PO. This watch is absolutely stunning in person. If you're worried about the 42mm don't be - I have a very thin wrist and this felt absolutely perfect on it. Really thin and, honestly, felt lighter and smaller than the PO 39.5.
> 
> If you're worried about the waves - DEFINITELY do not be. The pictures do NOT do them justice. They're way more subtle and classy looking in person. Trust me - if you were on the fence, go to your local AD and look at this thing in person. I'm 100% convinced: this is gonna be my first Omega. Glad I waited.
> 
> View attachment 13459573
> 
> 
> View attachment 13459575


Mother of God. Man that thing looks really sexy on the Steel Bracelet. I gotta admit that black dial is stunning. Waiting to see the blue one. I love my SMP 300, but seeing the new black dial and waves is just plain gorgeous. Screams Luxury.


----------



## krisrsolebury

farmerboy said:


> I can look at watch threads all day and then enjoy my 1 nice watch I own.
> Then this watch comes along and sorta changes things.
> 
> Is this watch large enough for a 7.5 to 7.75 inch wrist?
> 
> Edit to ask what the lug width is?


My wrist somewhere between 6.75-7 (closer to the low end) and it wears about at my personal limits. Because of the lug shape and the nice downward slope of the rubber strap/bracelet it feels really comfortable. I think it would look great on your wrist size unless you're looking for something that looks purposefully oversized.

Lug width is 20mm.


----------



## farmerboy

Thank you!
My nearest authorized dealer is 3 hours one way and boutique is about 8 hours so your reply helps.


----------



## Konrad 750

For any of you in Aus, I hear a handful of these landed in Melbourne Boutiques also... Looking forward to picking up the black with bracelet shortly.


----------



## ajbutler13

A few poor pics of mine that arrived today:

























Honestly, I'm at a loss for words to describe it. In some light, it's shinier than my GS, which I didn't think was possible. The hands, hour markers and overall subtlety of the GS are top notch (in my opinion), but the SMP dial and bezel are remarkable in their own right. Everything is so crisp. I can see multiple reflections of the lumed hour markers on the dial when the light is just right. The waves are distinct and obvious...or they're invisible. The last two sentences I wrote probably make no sense, but you just have to see it for yourself.

The case is very nice (though not Zaratsu-polished nice), with different finishes and interesting curves, angles, and flat surfaces. I used to think that the Breitling SuperOcean Heritage was, by far, the "dressiest" dive watch in this price range, but I'm not so sure anymore. It's beautiful to the extent that the miscellaneous scratches and dings that are sure to come will bother me (probably a great deal). I don't think that's a good thing.

A couple smallish negatives: (1) while the bracelet is comfortable and substantial, the endlinks have a funny hump to them that looks strange to me; and (2) the clasp just seems too big and clunky. That's it. Everything else is excellent.

I am VERY happy.


----------



## ajbutler13

farmerboy said:


> Is this watch large enough for a 7.5 to 7.75 inch wrist?


Yes. I'm 7.5" and think it's perfectly sized.


----------



## solesman

Looking forward to seeing an update later!



Adamkb26 said:


> I'm picking up my grey on blue rubber tomorrow! Black looks awesome too. Will post pics.


----------



## aalin13

Konrad 750 said:


> For any of you in Aus, I hear a handful of these landed in Melbourne Boutiques also... Looking forward to picking up the black with bracelet shortly.


Thanks for the tip, would that be the one in CBD, or one of the other ones?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## detect

Beautiful watch. 

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pianomankd

They are in stock on the Omega site. Even if it says out of stock, if you click the watch and go to its specific page, it show you can purchase!! Go for it guys!


----------



## ceebee

My Omega Boutique in Pittsburgh PA said they are not expecting the watches until November so I guess I’ll have to wait to see them in person 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

krisrsolebury said:


> Alright -
> 
> Got here late - rushing now because family waiting for me to go out to dinner -
> 
> Sorry these aren't great - I'll take better this weekend - have to get out the door but snapped a few iPhone pics while getting ready.
> 
> First impressions - looks like all the best pics/videos released so far. Black is the deep polished black you're used to from the 8800/8900 black PO's. Waves pop out at angles in the light, disappear quite a bit straight on/dimmer light. Enamel bezel really pops.
> 
> That's my just-got-it impression. Very happy at the moment.
> 
> Better/more to come after work tomorrow or Saturday....wish it were here earlier.
> 
> View attachment 13456963
> 
> View attachment 13456965
> 
> View attachment 13456967
> 
> View attachment 13456969


congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GTTIME

farmerboy said:


> I can look at watch threads all day and then enjoy my 1 nice watch I own.
> Then this watch comes along and sorta changes things.
> 
> Is this watch large enough for a 7.5 to 7.75 inch wrist?
> 
> Edit to ask what the lug width is?


Yes it would fit well. It's bigger than the prior SMP.


----------



## Konrad 750

Collins Street. I'm not sure about the others


----------



## Konrad 750

aalin13 said:


> Konrad 750 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For any of you in Aus, I hear a handful of these landed in Melbourne Boutiques also... Looking forward to picking up the black with bracelet shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip, would that be the one in CBD, or one of the other ones?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Collins Street. I'm not sure about the others


----------



## Rahul718

If Omega kept the same style/size He valve from the SMPc and used it on this model then I’d pick one up in a heartbeat. The hideous He valve on this one ruins the whole watch for me, which is unfortunate since I love everything else about it.

WOuld love to see pictures of the back case!


----------



## lo_scrivano

I am so pissed they only made these 42mm? No love for the thin wristed Omega! How about a 36 or 39???


----------



## krisrsolebury

ceebee said:


> My Omega Boutique in Pittsburgh PA said they are not expecting the watches until November so I guess I'll have to wait to see them in person
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'd either check with them again in the next week or two, or call an AD near you. No one was expecting these to start rolling in already - I was told by Omega boutiques in NJ and eastern PA that it would be late September at the earliest, and Rob at Topper quoted me October when I pre-ordered mine. When they showed up this past week, both he and the woman I spoke with to settle my balance were shocked they came in already.

Everyone is surprised at the early deliveries after everyone has been told October/November (POSSIBLY late September) including AD's and boutiques - my guess is you'll be able to find some in Pittsburgh any day now.


----------



## ceebee

krisrsolebury said:


> I'd either check with them again in the next week or two, or call an AD near you. No one was expecting these to start rolling in already - I was told by Omega boutiques in NJ and eastern PA that it would be late September at the earliest, and Rob at Topper quoted me October when I pre-ordered mine. When they showed up this past week, both he and the woman I spoke with to settle my balance were shocked they came in already.
> 
> Everyone is surprised at the early deliveries after everyone has been told October/November (POSSIBLY late September) including AD's and boutiques - my guess is you'll be able to find some in Pittsburgh any day now.


I hope so. I just talked to them 2 days ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## krisrsolebury

cerberus63 said:


> Congratulations, very nice. Looking forward to seeing more pics. Also, would love to hear more about the rubber band in real world use. I love the way it looks.


So far I really like the rubber strap. Don't get me wrong - in terms of pure economics, it makes more sense to buy the bracelet since there's barely a price difference. I love the way they look on others, but constantly try to tone down my watches to be less "flashy". An old $250 Tissot on a bracelet got more compliments and pointed out more than any other watch I've ever owned, and this new SMP is shiny as hell to begin with - so anything to fly under the radar.

For anyone that does like bracelets, the bracelet and clasp on this are supposed to top notch so absolutely go for it - and it looks great. And of course if you're concerned with resale, it makes more sense to buy the bracelet - It's just my very personal preference that I'm just not a bracelet guy.

anyway -

Make no mistake, this is very much a no-frills basic rubber strap - but it is very comfortable, and well thought out:

- fixed keeper has some kind of metal hidden inside the top to keep it from bending out of shape over time

- floating keeper has a little nub on the inside that you sit inside the last hole on the strap so it doesn't slide around once it's on your wrist

- case integration is perfect; shape and the downward slope to hug the wrist. no surprise, Omega's done that well on rubber straps for a long time.

- the buckle is just a buckle - while of course i'd have preferred a deployant, it's a really nice buckle. Raised logo, interesting shape, finished as well as the watch with combo of brushed surfaces and polished sides - and the tang has a really great shape that both minimizes strap creasing (so far, NO strap creasing), and lets it sit really comfortably under your wrist.

Most of my watches live on leather in cooler weather, phenomenato in the summer. This one will live on the OEM rubber - love the look, and it feels great.


----------



## pianomankd

krisrsolebury said:


> So far I really like the rubber strap. Don't get me wrong - in terms of pure economics, it makes more sense to buy the bracelet since there's barely a price difference. I love the way they look on others, but constantly try to tone down my watches to be less "flashy". An old $250 Tissot on a bracelet got more compliments and pointed out more than any other watch I've ever owned, and this new SMP is shiny as hell to begin with - so anything to fly under the radar.
> 
> For anyone that does like bracelets, the bracelet and clasp on this are supposed to top notch so absolutely go for it - and it looks great. And of course if you're concerned with resale, it makes more sense to buy the bracelet - It's just my very personal preference that I'm just not a bracelet guy.
> 
> anyway -
> 
> Make no mistake, this is very much a no-frills basic rubber strap - but it is very comfortable, and well thought out:
> 
> - fixed keeper has some kind of metal hidden inside the top to keep it from bending out of shape over time
> 
> - floating keeper has a little nub on the inside that you sit inside the last hole on the strap so it doesn't slide around once it's on your wrist
> 
> - case integration is perfect; shape and the downward slope to hug the wrist. no surprise, Omega's done that well on rubber straps for a long time.
> 
> - the buckle is just a buckle - while of course i'd have preferred a deployant, it's a really nice buckle. Raised logo, interesting shape, finished as well as the watch with combo of brushed surfaces and polished sides - and the tang has a really great shape that both minimizes strap creasing (so far, NO strap creasing), and lets it sit really comfortably under your wrist.
> 
> Most of my watches live on leather in cooler weather, phenomenato in the summer. This one will live on the OEM rubber - love the look, and it feels great.


Pics or this post isn't accurate!!! ;-)


----------



## cerberus63

Thanks for the description the rubber strap krisrsolebury, appreciate it. My dealer said he would have them in stock in a week or two. I will definitely have to take a look. Love the black but want to see the rest of the colors as well.


----------



## RedarT

Congrats! Could someone please measure the crystal/dial diameter?


----------



## Adamkb26

Boom...


----------



## ceebee

Adamkb26 said:


> Boom...


That's the one I'm looking at, but the black one is also sharp. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Adamkb26

I believe someone wanted a shot of the back too.


----------



## 1165dvd

Curious Kris-- howdy you choose between black and blue dials? I want to get a new SMP, and it was no doubt going to be blue, but your black has me reconsidering. Also, what is the lug to lug on these? Did it increase from the old SMP? 

Good luck with your new diver. It's a beauty. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

Nice!


----------



## bber45

I have a blue SMP 300 and I love. But boy, that black is just sexy. Very sharp, and just pops. I'd have to see it in person.

Any one got a blue one yet?


----------



## krisrsolebury

1165dvd said:


> Curious Kris-- howdy you choose between black and blue dials? I want to get a new SMP, and it was no doubt going to be blue, but your black has me reconsidering. Also, what is the lug to lug on these? Did it increase from the old SMP?
> 
> Good luck with your new diver. It's a beauty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It really was a 50/50 coin flip. I only decided on black because I guess it's kinda, sorta, maybe a tiny bit more "versatile". At least that's what I told myself. I only ever have a collection of 3-4 watches at any time (not counting a G-shock for the theme park or beach vacations with my kid) - and I always kind of consider every watch a potential "every day".

Even my work life is really casual (I've only worn a tie and jacket once in the last decade, and that was for a funeral) so there's really zero consideration of diversifying for purposes - I just keep a few watches that I like and would wear everyday if it were my only... and for that reason, I just thought black goes a little easier on the days I'm wearing a shirt with red or green whatever. That's about it.

I love the blue version, and the silver dial/blue version - I could have almost told the AD "send me whichever comes in first" and I think I'd have been fine with it.

Lug to lug, sorry I can't answer this second - but the way the strap integrates and quickly curves downwards following the lugs, it minimizes whatever that length actually is while on the wrist.

Post photos when you decide - especially curious to see more real life photos of blue on blue rubber in different lighting. Most of what I've seen show it under jewelry store/jewelery case lights, which isn't always the most accurate.


----------



## pianomankd

Adamkb26 said:


> Boom...


Great watch. Thats definitely my next purchase! (Steel bracelet though, I don't like the rubber). Congrats!


----------



## bber45

Adamkb26 said:


> Boom...


Going to swap out the strap and put some NATO bands on there? I hope these spring bars are much easier to remove lol.


----------



## scott11

These look amazing. Much better in this real photos than the website- I was worried about the waves, but think they look good. Cant wait to see one in person.


----------



## pkulak

What are you guys paying for these? Any discounting to be had?


----------



## krisrsolebury

pkulak said:


> What are you guys paying for these? Any discounting to be had?


Yes, an AD should be able to discount. I got a price I was very happy with - less than 20%, but for a pre-order/brand new release I was very satisfied. Of course bigger discounts will be had a little while after this rollout (and of course a boutique won't discount), but if my experience is normal then an AD should be able to do something.


----------



## Adamkb26

bber45 said:


> Going to swap out the strap and put some NATO bands on there? I hope these spring bars are much easier to remove lol.


No, not a NATO fan. Eventually I'll probably get the bracelet but I really like the rubber. Wish it had a deployment buckle but it's a good tang.


----------



## nhlducks35

How's the lug to lug length? Just wondering how big this watch fits...


----------



## mastamuffin

Visited the Omega Boutique at South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa, CA and they got their shipment in last Friday. It looked like they had most if not all the new models in stock. Got a quick pic of it on the wrist. My wrist is 6 1/3in for those wondering about size. They look 100x better in person.

It fit better on my wrist in person than it appears in this picture. This watch is for sure on my radar now.

Apologies for the crappy picture, the plastic wrap + store lighting made it hard to get a non-glare picture.


----------



## bber45

Adamkb26 said:


> No, not a NATO fan. Eventually I'll probably get the bracelet but I really like the rubber. Wish it had a deployment buckle but it's a good tang.


ahh gotcha. How does the rubber feel? Believe it or not, never really worn a rubber strap before. Just been steel or NATO. How does the SS bracelet cost? Thankfully, it has the upgraded slide clasp.



mastamuffin said:


> Visited the Omega Boutique at South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa, CA and they got their shipment in last Friday. It looked like they had most if not all the new models in stock. Got a quick pic of it on the wrist. My wrist is 6 1/3in for those wondering about size. They look 100x better in person.
> 
> It fit better on my wrist in person than it appears in this picture. This watch is for sure on my radar now.
> 
> Apologies for the crappy picture, the plastic wrap + store lighting made it hard to get a non-glare picture.


Pictures didnt show up


----------



## Adamkb26

bber45 said:


> ahh gotcha. How does the rubber feel? Believe it or not, never really worn a rubber strap before. Just been steel or NATO. How does the SS bracelet cost? Thankfully, it has the upgraded slide clasp.
> 
> Pictures didnt show up


The rubber strap is very comfy for my wrist. They don't have pricing on the bracelet right away since it's so new, and I'm not gonna get it for a while anyway.


----------



## kmsmd

What an amazing looking watch!
It’s quite difficult to resist putting some money down on an SMP these days and those wrist shots aren’t helping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury

Still iPhone because I'm lazy, but using the Camera+ app instead of the Apple app - lit with the glorious 60w bulbs over my bathroom sink...


----------



## skinnyjay

Beautiful!


----------



## mazman01

Looking good. Real good. Congratulations.


----------



## cg_wilson2003

Looks alot nicer in your pics than the ones from Omega I originally saw. Need to make a trip to see in person.


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## Adamkb26

pkulak said:


> What are you guys paying for these? Any discounting to be had?


I got 22% off from my SA, his manager genuinely seemed unhappy about it though. lol.


----------



## TechGuyJ

Am I the only one that doesn’t like the waves? If this new design had everything except the waves I would be all over it. But the waves in the dial make it look too busy... and dare I say cheap? Wonder if I could do a dial swap...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Unlikely the older dial would fit as the new case is 42mm rather the older 41mm case, so I'm guessing the dial is 1mm larger in diameter than the older version.

If you don't like it, just buy the older version or a different watch altogether?



TechGuyJ said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't like the waves? If this new design had everything except the waves I would be all over it. But the waves in the dial make it look too busy... and dare I say cheap? Wonder if I could do a dial swap...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

The strap really makes this piece.



krisrsolebury said:


> Still iPhone because I'm lazy, but using the Camera+ app instead of the Apple app - lit with the glorious 60w bulbs over my bathroom sink...
> 
> View attachment 13465845
> 
> View attachment 13465847
> 
> View attachment 13465849
> 
> View attachment 13465851


----------



## 1165dvd

For those of you who handled both old and new, has the bezel action change. Always felt like the old SMP bezel turn was a weak point. Maybe too clicky? And at times hard to turn with wet hands. Nothing like a Pelagos. Just curious, as I doubt I'll be able to handle one before I buy. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamkb26

1165dvd said:


> For those of you who handled both old and new, has the bezel action change. Always felt like the old SMP bezel turn was a weak point. Maybe too clicky? And at times hard to turn with wet hands. Nothing like a Pelagos. Just curious, as I doubt I'll be able to handle one before I buy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It does feel much more premium now.


----------



## TechGuyJ

solesman said:


> Unlikely the older dial would fit as the new case is 42mm rather the older 41mm case, so I'm guessing the dial is 1mm larger in diameter than the older version.
> 
> If you don't like it, just buy the older version or a different watch altogether?


I did. I bought the 2018 model with the no-wave dial when I was on holiday in the Caymans. It was more of a question of curiosity. I didn't like the old wave dial either and it kept me from buying the old style SMP. I am very happy with my choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

TechGuyJ said:


> I did. I bought the 2018 model with the no-wave dial when I was on holiday in the Caymans. It was more of a question of curiosity. I didn't like the old wave dial either and it kept me from buying the old style SMP. I am very happy with my choice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair play. They're all great watches. Can't really go wrong. I prefer the new version, but the HE valve is awful and I'd prefer it without a date. Such is life haha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmerboy

solesman said:


> Unlikely the older dial would fit as the new case is 42mm rather the older 41mm case, so I'm guessing the dial is 1mm larger in diameter than the older version.
> 
> The case is said to be 42mm, sure wish makers would post the dial size. Would one of the owners of the Old and/or New measure the crystal please and post that measurement?
> 
> I thank you!


----------



## cerberus63

I'm enjoying the posts here as these watches start to trickle out to the dealers. I really like the new look. For those curious WatchesOnYou has posted a great video that highlights the difference between the new and older models


----------



## Croft360

ajbutler13 said:


> View attachment 13465955
> 
> 
> View attachment 13465957
> 
> 
> View attachment 13465959
> 
> 
> View attachment 13465961


great photos, looks good


----------



## pkulak

Just picked up mine from the local AD. I will say that you only see the waves in bright light. And since most people wear their watches indoors most of the time, but put them under lights or sun to take photos, it makes it seem like the waves are very loud.

Here's a sunlight, off-angle glamor shot, and one that represents more of how it looks on the wrist:


----------



## bber45

pkulak said:


> Just picked up mine from the local AD. I will say that you only see the waves in bright light. And since most people wear their watches indoors most of the time, but put them under lights or sun to take photos, it makes it seem like the waves are very loud.
> 
> Here's a sunlight, off-angle glamor shot, and one that represents more of how it looks on the wrist:


Man that is just gorgeous. I love the blue. But, since I already have a blue SMP 300 I need to get a black one . Steel is looking good too. How does it wear?


----------



## ajbutler13

Wow. The blue is beautiful. I think Omega hit an absolute home run with all three (the black, blue, and grey).


----------



## pkulak

bber45 said:


> pkulak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up mine from the local AD. I will say that you only see the waves in bright light. And since most people wear their watches indoors most of the time, but put them under lights or sun to take photos, it makes it seem like the waves are very loud.
> 
> Here's a sunlight, off-angle glamor shot, and one that represents more of how it looks on the wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> Man that is just gorgeous. I love the blue. But, since I already have a blue SMP 300 I need to get a black one 🙂. Steel is looking good too. How does it wear?
Click to expand...

Wears great, but it's only been a day. The quick adjust bracelet is glorious. I would say it wears larger than the specs, but it's still not huge.


----------



## tbensous

pkulak said:


> Just picked up mine from the local AD. I will say that you only see the waves in bright light. And since most people wear their watches indoors most of the time, but put them under lights or sun to take photos, it makes it seem like the waves are very loud.
> 
> Here's a sunlight, off-angle glamor shot, and one that represents more of how it looks on the wrist:


Very nice. Could you take a few wrist shots ? Love the blue 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

The blue looks wonderful. Are you guys pleased with lume?


----------



## ajbutler13

tsteph12 said:


> Are you guys pleased with lume?


Yes, very much so. My photos are blurry and don't capture it well, though:


----------



## Adamkb26

tsteph12 said:


> The blue looks wonderful. Are you guys pleased with lume?












Lume is awesome!


----------



## ceebee

All 3 variations are beautiful. Tough to pick the one I will get. Time will tell once my boutique gets them in. 
Thanks for the images


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ajmercado

Man I am so jealous of everyone who got theirs on here! UGH...the wait has been so painful. All the ADs telling me the same generic timeline ranging from "September" all the way to December...sheesh. This was going to be a slightly delayed graduation present for me if it actually came in August but looks like it could now be a Christmas present. It'll be my first big watch purchase so I want to wait for a local AD to get it so I can try it on but man part of me wants to just pull the trigger online from one of the mentioned places! Must....resist.......It's been such a long wait it almost seems like a fantasy to ever get one of these!

I hope the "production issues" that people have said Omega claims doesn't result in any faulty product...what do you guys think?


----------



## pkulak

Ajmercado said:


> I hope the "production issues" that people have said Omega claims doesn't result in any faulty product...what do you guys think?


I'm honestly wondering if Omega is trying not to flood the market. My AD called me Saturday and said they have 5 in, but 4 of them were gold. I scooped up the only steel one, but I had zero negotiating power. I mentioned that the bezel seemed better than not only the old Seamaster, but even the current Planet Ocean, and the salesman said he agreed (of course, I guess) and mentioned that he was worried that it was going to be hard to move the Planet Oceans going forward. We'll see, but Omega has to realize that this new Seamaster is pretty much a thinner PO with $1600 lobbed off the MSRP. At the very least, if you prefer the PO, don't spend a penny over $4800 for it going forward.


----------



## pkulak

tbensous said:


> Very nice. Could you take a few wrist shots?


Sure thing. I usually hate putting my hairy wrists in photos, but I appreciate when others do it since it helps so much to get a sense of the size. I'll even throw in a shot of how you'll mostly be looking at it.  My wrists are 7.5".


----------



## mav

A pleasant surprise after the rumors of the watch being delayed to Dec. The ceramic dials with the waves looks gorgeous. 

Congrats to everyone who has received theirs. I'm eagerly awaiting the call for mine!


----------



## tsteph12

Oh wow, the lume looks super bright. Thank you for posting.


----------



## tbensous

pkulak said:


> Sure thing. I usually hate putting my hairy wrists in photos, but I appreciate when others do it since it helps so much to get a sense of the size. I'll even throw in a shot of how you'll mostly be looking at it.  My wrists are 7.5".


Very nice sir. What a gorgeous watch! It would be blue for me too.
Isn't your clasp too much on the 6' side? You don't need to rebalance the links?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15

Saw it at my local boutique's window display. Didn't have time to stop it and try it on but my first in-person impressions shows the Reese's cup He to not be that noticeable as it is in pictures, wave dial looks much more modern and sleek, and crown guards to be unnecessarily sharp.


----------



## pkulak

tbensous said:


> Very nice sir. What a gorgeous watch! It would be blue for me too.
> Isn't your clasp too much on the 6' side? You don't need to rebalance the links?


Naw, the clasp is centered on the bottom of my wrist, just how I like it. For me, that usually means two fewer links on the 6' side.


----------



## imranbecks

Is it just me or do the striking white numerals on the bezel make it look cheap? I prefer how the bezel numbers looked on the SMPc... And weren't the bezel markings supposed to be lumed?

Of course Omega could've gone for liquidmetal bezel numbers but they probably wanted to keep the price of the watch low and affordable.


----------



## tbensous

pkulak said:


> Naw, the clasp is centered on the bottom of my wrist, just how I like it. For me, that usually means two fewer links on the 6' side.


OK, looked off in the photo. I do the same on mine. I always have less links on 6' side. 
Congrats anyway for the watch, I will have to check it out in real life as soon as possible. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

imranbecks said:


> Is it just me or do the striking white numerals on the bezel make it look cheap? I prefer how the bezel numbers looked on the SMPc... And weren't the bezel markings supposed to be lumed?
> 
> Of course Omega could've gone for liquidmetal bezel numbers but they probably wanted to keep the price of the watch low and affordable.


Ref the lumed marking on the bezel, it was mentioned by Omega's boss in an interview in Basel but I think he just didn't know what he was talking about 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

imranbecks said:


> Is it just me or do the striking white numerals on the bezel make it look cheap? I prefer how the bezel numbers looked on the SMPc... And weren't the bezel markings supposed to be lumed?
> 
> Of course Omega could've gone for liquidmetal bezel numbers but they probably wanted to keep the price of the watch low and affordable.


100% true. The SMPc bezel is under the radar, and much classier


----------



## Adamkb26

imranbecks said:


> Is it just me or do the striking white numerals on the bezel make it look cheap? I prefer how the bezel numbers looked on the SMPc... And weren't the bezel markings supposed to be lumed?
> 
> Of course Omega could've gone for liquidmetal bezel numbers but they probably wanted to keep the price of the watch low and affordable.


The watch looks very expensive in person. I've already gotten some compliments, which I very rarely get on any watch. The bezel is very attractive and the contrast makes it more interesting. I'd say this watch looks more like jewelry in a way, much more flashy than most Omega models. The PO is an awesome watch but is a bit boring to me. The new SMP is a watch you can admire all day long.

That being said, there's no watch that everyone likes, but pics really don't do this justice so check it out in person.


----------



## bber45

Adamkb26 said:


> The watch looks very expensive in person. I've already gotten some compliments, which I very rarely get on any watch. The bezel is very attractive and the contrast makes it more interesting. I'd say this watch looks more like jewelry in a way, much more flashy than most Omega models. The PO is an awesome watch but is a bit boring to me. The new SMP is a watch you can admire all day long.
> 
> That being said, there's no watch that everyone likes, but pics really don't do this justice so check it out in person.


Funny you said that. I wore my SMP 300 to work today (older one) and I got a lot of compliments and looks. I work in a hospital, and mind you there are a lot of wealthy doctors and surgeons there. Ironically, most people in my area aren't into the whole watch game. But they took notice today 

I really can't wait to see these in person. I do believe from the pictures that the new SMP is more towards the Jewelry side. But I think it its a good thing. Plus, OMEGA has a golden opportunity here.

Feel free to chime in...but fellas if Omega can cash in with the new SMP it could be a Submariner Killer. Given the fact the Submariners are now going above retail and fluttering with 10k price tag, you're getting a great value and an excellent movement. Not to mention, I've been hearing the grumbling of people complaining about the wait lit on Rolex SS watches. And the grumblings will have a boiling point. In my area, there is 5 year waiting list for a Rolex Hulk, 3 year waiting list for a Submariner Date, and 30 people wait list for a Submariner No date with no time window.

Not saying that Omega will Conquer Rolex but you get the concept.


----------



## Adamkb26

bber45 said:


> Funny you said that. I wore my SMP 300 to work today (older one) and I got a lot of compliments and looks. I work in a hospital, and mind you there are a lot of wealthy doctors and surgeons there. Ironically, most people in my area aren't into the whole watch game. But they took notice today
> 
> I really can't wait to see these in person. I do believe from the pictures that the new SMP is more towards the Jewelry side. But I think it its a good thing. Plus, OMEGA has a golden opportunity here.
> 
> Feel free to chime in...but fellas if Omega can cash in with the new SMP it could be a Submariner Killer. Given the fact the Submariners are now going above retail and fluttering with 10k price tag, you're getting a great value and an excellent movement. Not to mention, I've been hearing the grumbling of people complaining about the wait lit on Rolex SS watches. And the grumblings will have a boiling point. In my area, there is 5 year waiting list for a Rolex Hulk, 3 year waiting list for a Submariner Date, and 30 people wait list for a Submariner No date with no time window.
> 
> Not saying that Omega will Conquer Rolex but you get the concept.


Funny, I work in a hospital too!

I've never been huge Rolex fan. They're obviously awesome watches but the looks don't do much for me. I feel likes it's more of a name and reputation/prestige thing. New SMP is 100x more interesting to look at. My grey dial changes so much in the light, can't see it all in the jewelry store lights.

Time will tell if it actually does anything to Rolex sales/demand. Doesn't seem like anything can sway people away.


----------



## TechGuyJ

bber45 said:


> Funny you said that. I wore my SMP 300 to work today (older one) and I got a lot of compliments and looks. I work in a hospital, and mind you there are a lot of wealthy doctors and surgeons there. Ironically, most people in my area aren't into the whole watch game. But they took notice today
> 
> I really can't wait to see these in person. I do believe from the pictures that the new SMP is more towards the Jewelry side. But I think it its a good thing. Plus, OMEGA has a golden opportunity here.
> 
> Feel free to chime in...but fellas if Omega can cash in with the new SMP it could be a Submariner Killer. Given the fact the Submariners are now going above retail and fluttering with 10k price tag, you're getting a great value and an excellent movement. Not to mention, I've been hearing the grumbling of people complaining about the wait lit on Rolex SS watches. And the grumblings will have a boiling point. In my area, there is 5 year waiting list for a Rolex Hulk, 3 year waiting list for a Submariner Date, and 30 people wait list for a Submariner No date with no time window.
> 
> Not saying that Omega will Conquer Rolex but you get the concept.


This is very true. I've been on the wait list for a BLNR for about 6 months now. All the local Rolex ADs don't even have a standard GMT in right now, and have no idea when they will get them. I'm starting to wonder if this is either a marketing ploy by Rolex, which I'm not sure makes any sense since they already make, and sell, ~1M watches a year; or if they are having supply chain issues. Which I think is more likely since they make their own metals.

Either way, I am still on the wait list, but have already decided to double-down on Omega. The SMPc I picked up I absolutely adore. I've actually slept with it on. Never done that with a "real" watch on before (only my Suuntos when I was in the field or deployed).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

TechGuyJ said:


> This is very true. I've been on the wait list for a BLNR for about 6 months now. All the local Rolex ADs don't even have a standard GMT in right now, and have no idea when they will get them. I'm starting to wonder if this is either a marketing ploy by Rolex, which I'm not sure makes any sense since they already make, and sell, ~1M watches a year; or if they are having supply chain issues. Which I think is more likely since they make their own metals.
> 
> Either way, I am still on the wait list, but have already decided to double-down on Omega. The SMPc I picked up with I absolutely adore. I've actually slept with it on. Never done that with a "real" watch on before (only my Suuntos when I was in the field or deployed).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a manufactured slow rollout by Rolex. Creates demand and a feeling of exclusivity...even though millions are sold


----------



## ajbutler13

imranbecks said:


> Is it just me or do the striking white numerals on the bezel make it look cheap? I prefer how the bezel numbers looked on the SMPc... And weren't the bezel markings supposed to be lumed?
> 
> Of course Omega could've gone for liquidmetal bezel numbers but they probably wanted to keep the price of the watch low and affordable.


No, it's not just you. I think it's human nature for owners of an older version of some product to find fault with the newer version. Happens all the time with Omega (the 2500 AT owners, for example, hated the vertical teak dial, the vertical teak owners hate the horizontal planks, and so on). In my view, there's no need to work so hard to justify your purchase. The SMPc is a cool watch. Enjoy it.



AbsoluteMustard said:


> *100% true.* The SMPc bezel is under the radar, and much classier


I think this is supposed to read *100% opinion*, but it's all good. Again, the prior generation SMPc is a cool watch; however, I would pick the new one 100 times out of 100, and I couldn't be happier with my purchase.


----------



## imranbecks

ajbutler13 said:


> No, it's not just you. I think it's human nature for owners of an older version of some product to find fault with the newer version. Happens all the time with Omega (the 2500 AT owners, for example, hated the vertical teak dial, the vertical teak owners hate the horizontal planks, and so on). In my view, there's no need to work so hard to justify your purchase. The SMPc is a cool watch. Enjoy it.
> 
> I think this is supposed to read *100% opinion*, but it's all good. Again, the prior generation SMPc is a cool watch; however, I would pick the new one 100 times out of 100, and I couldn't be happier with my purchase.


Lol.. But I don't have the SMPc. Mine is the pre-ceramic SMP 2220.80 with that good old wavy dial and aluminium bezel!










I am however tempted to get the grey dial SMP 2018. I feel the grey dial will go well and blends nicely with the striking white numerals on the bezel.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

ajbutler13 said:


> No, it's not just you. I think it's human nature for owners of an older version of some product to find fault with the newer version. Happens all the time with Omega (the 2500 AT owners, for example, hated the vertical teak dial, the vertical teak owners hate the horizontal planks, and so on). In my view, there's no need to work so hard to justify your purchase. The SMPc is a cool watch. Enjoy it.
> 
> I think this is supposed to read *100% opinion*, but it's all good. Again, the prior generation SMPc is a cool watch; however, I would pick the new one 100 times out of 100, and I couldn't be happier with my purchase.
> 
> View attachment 13471645


It's human nature to defend your purchase 

It is a nice piece, just love critiquing the small points...as i have done to every watch ever made! Snobbery I suppose


----------



## imranbecks

I love the grey but I still just can't get over the helium valve. Why did Omega have to change it to a conical shape? Such an eyesore that is made worse that it isn't the same shape as the crown. And it sticks out more now than before...


----------



## iam7head

imranbecks said:


> I love the grey but I still just can't get over the helium valve. Why did Omega have to change it to a conical shape? Such an eyesore that is made worse that it isn't the same shape as the crown. And it sticks out more now than before...


Beats me too. Compare to the crown it looks kind of weak. There's no purpose or design intent for it be different, it's not solving any ergonomic issues, add traction, etc. It's a minor detail but I guess we have to wait until the next update. Overall, I think it's going to sell well, the date window, maxi treatment and wave dial will be quite popular.

For someone had already a handful of seamaster from different generation and setup( GMT, chrono, Ti, etc). I think this refresh is quite interesting, heck, I am going to make a trip to local BT just to take a look.

After seeing a few real life photo in this thread, the blue one with the big wave is quite stunning. Can any new owner report about the bezel action? did they update the clicker spring system to something better? The old clicker spring bezel on my PO was okay but lacking in precision compare to Rolex/Tudor's spring plunger clicker.


----------



## solesman

Thats a very attractive dial. Really nice. Love the lume plots, the waves add interest and the blue really suits it being a dive watch. That aside I can't get my head around the HE valve. Pointless and ruins the symmetry of the date window at 6. Also I find the scalloped bezel difficult to use. With a coin edge bezel and no HE valve and you would have a very compelling watch. Congrats to all owners though 



pkulak said:


> Just picked up mine from the local AD. I will say that you only see the waves in bright light. And since most people wear their watches indoors most of the time, but put them under lights or sun to take photos, it makes it seem like the waves are very loud.
> 
> Here's a sunlight, off-angle glamor shot, and one that represents more of how it looks on the wrist:


----------



## MarkJ61

I welcome change and the return of the waves but after seeing the actual owner photos I have some issue with the fundamental shape of the waves. It’s like they are not rounded off enough in the peaks and troughs, and nearly straight lines between, creating almost a zig-zag effect. This is especially noticeable at the bottom of dial near the date window where the “waves” appear more as tops of chevrons. I also think they are too large and not a fine enough pattern. Also hoping the appearance/disappearance of the waves at viewing angles Is more nuanced and gradual and not just a binary “on or off” as one tilts the wrist. 

All said I’m looking forward to seeing this in person. Most thankful that Omega didn’t increase thickness too much. There is a lot for me to like here and my 2254 is getting a bit long in the tooth and lonely.


----------



## pianomankd

I find it interesting that you can still buy the gray dial on the Omega website where all the other standard colors are already sold out. When it was first announced it seemed the buzz was the gray variant, yet it's the only one that's still in stock. Maybe they made more gray this time around anticipating the higher interest?

I'm torn between the blue and the gray dial. I love the difference in the gray, but am nervous that I'm always going to wish I got the classic blue version....


----------



## Ajmercado

imranbecks said:


> Is it just me or do the striking white numerals on the bezel make it look cheap? I prefer how the bezel numbers looked on the SMPc... And weren't the bezel markings supposed to be lumed?
> 
> Of course Omega could've gone for liquidmetal bezel numbers but they probably wanted to keep the price of the watch low and affordable.


I have to disagree, I think the choice of white enamel in the bezel, and even the white 'OMEGA' are done for legibility and don't think it gives a cheapened look. I do like the liquidmetal (cool tech and look) but do think that enamel is undoubtedly more legible and gives it more pop. The old applied Omega logo was pretty awesome, but could potentially make the dial more busy than it already is.

I also am back and forth on lumed bezels. On the one hand, they are super cool. On the other hand, because of the thinness of the font of the numbers and the minute dots, they will surely be pretty weak in lume power compared to the thick indices and hands. So in my opinion while it will surely look awesome when fully charged up (via sun or flashlight), when it is not intentionally charged or exposed to light much, the dial will glow like a torch and the bezel will lag behind...It may not bother people but it bothers me for some reason!

Then again it makes me beg the question, why AREN'T _ALL_ dive bezels lumed? From my understanding, the lume pip and indices are lumed precisely because you need it in the dark depths of the ocean where there is little to no light, so wouldn't you need the bezel to be lumed to see the passage of time too?? I guess you could get away with it if only the pip was lumed and you kinda estimated time passing with the indices...but this just doesn't seem efficient.


----------



## Leonine

I wish they had also kept the applied logo from the SMPc. At certain angles in lighting, the logo (and bottom writing) get lost and the waves are strangely disrupted. 

Overall, I'n really happy with the update. Maybe in another 10 years they will release something similar without the waves.


----------



## Leonine

I wish they had also kept the applied logo from the SMPc. At certain angles in lighting, the logo (and bottom writing) get lost and the waves are strangely disrupted. 

Overall, I'n really happy with the update. Maybe in another 10 years they will release something similar without the waves.


----------



## Adamkb26

Here's a couple more examples of how lighting changes the look of the grey dial. You can really see the brushed finish when it's darker.


----------



## pianomankd

Sold.


----------



## Jay MT

pianomankd said:


> Sold.


Someone take this mans money!


----------



## REPPIN

Adamkb26 said:


> Here's a couple more examples of how lighting changes the look of the grey dial. You can really see the brushed finish when it's darker.


WOW. Thats a huge shift in color.


----------



## REPPIN

krisrsolebury said:


> Still iPhone because I'm lazy, but using the Camera+ app instead of the Apple app - lit with the glorious 60w bulbs over my bathroom sink...
> 
> View attachment 13465845
> 
> View attachment 13465847
> 
> View attachment 13465849
> 
> View attachment 13465851


She's a beauty!


----------



## 1165dvd

Adamkb26 said:


> Here's a couple more examples of how lighting changes the look of the grey dial. You can really see the brushed finish when it's darker.


Ultimate summer watch. But I'd rock it any time of year. Congrats.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Serious legibilty!!


----------



## TechGuyJ

Adamkb26 said:


> Here's a couple more examples of how lighting changes the look of the grey dial. You can really see the brushed finish when it's darker.


That's incredible.

Also, love your choice of car!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteJ

imranbecks said:


> Lol.. But I don't have the SMPc. Mine is the pre-ceramic SMP 2220.80 with that good old wavy dial and aluminium bezel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am however tempted to get the grey dial SMP 2018. I feel the grey dial will go well and blends nicely with the striking white numerals on the bezel.


The 2220.80 is a lovely watch. In my opinion, the best SMP.


----------



## boostmiser

imranbecks said:


> Why did Omega have to change it to a conical shape?


That was my first nit pick with this watch...otherwise love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine

Digging all the pics. Keep them coming.


----------



## imranbecks

Loving how that grey looks! Now if only the helium valve was castrated.....


----------



## Aidanm

Love all the pics. Very tempted to go with this over my PO LM LE 2500. It just feels a bit heavy and slightly big on my wrist.

Can anyone comment on the lug to lug of the SMP 2018?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bber45

TechGuyJ said:


> This is very true. I've been on the wait list for a BLNR for about 6 months now. All the local Rolex ADs don't even have a standard GMT in right now, and have no idea when they will get them. I'm starting to wonder if this is either a marketing ploy by Rolex, which I'm not sure makes any sense since they already make, and sell, ~1M watches a year; or if they are having supply chain issues. Which I think is more likely since they make their own metals.
> 
> Either way, I am still on the wait list, but have already decided to double-down on Omega. The SMPc I picked up I absolutely adore. I've actually slept with it on. Never done that with a "real" watch on before (only my Suuntos when I was in the field or deployed).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah same here....I have family from Switzerland (I'm part Swiss) and Rolex is like meh there same as Omega. But my family will be the first to tell how over rated and Hyped Rolex is here in the States. At the end of the day it's still a Mid Tier Watch. Yet the hype, Rolex's marketing machine, etc, make Rolex the pinnacle of watches in the US. Thankfully, they can see all that. In the CH Rolex is a plenty. By the way, Swiss think top tier Watches are Patek Phillip, AP, VC, etc...

I do own three Rolex Watches. Most likely I'll be selling two of them since they prices are so juicy and I will be making out like a bandit


----------



## TechGuyJ

bber45 said:


> Yeah same here....I have family from Switzerland (I'm part Swiss) and Rolex is like meh there same as Omega. But my family will be the first to tell how over rated and Hyped Rolex is here in the States. At the end of the day it's still a Mid Tier Watch. Yet the hype, Rolex's marketing machine, etc, make Rolex the pinnacle of watches in the US. Thankfully, they can see all that. In the CH Rolex is a plenty. By the way, Swiss think top tier Watches are Patek Phillip, AP, VC, etc...
> 
> I do own three Rolex Watches. Most likely I'll be selling two of them since they prices are so juicy and I will be making out like a bandit


This. Rolex = Omega from my experience. Yes, the make their own metals, blah blah marketing blah. Does that automatically mean their alloy is better? No.

That's because Patek, AP, VC, (maybe IWC) ARE top tier. Or at least higher than Rolex and Omega. Once you get to that level you get to the one-off bespoke pieces by the world renown watchmakers who spend 15 months working on your one piece.

I digress... anyway, I will likely own a Rolex at some point. Only for the reason that it will be recognized in the right business circles. As for watches I buy because I love them, it's Omega & IWC for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13

As mentioned before, available now in Melbourne CBD OB. They have black, blue and grey dial on display, but the black and blue already have deposit down for them.

This feels like an expensive watch, more jewel like, and very shiny in showroom lighting. Bezel has a nice click, with very little play. The watch feels more chunky than the last generation, but still thin enough for me. The rubber strap is really nice though, very supple and well made, and retails for $330 AUD + $70 AUD for the tang buckle.

I'll probably wait for an AD to have them in stock for some discount, but I'm seriously considering a blue dial on bracelet and getting rubber strap as an extra. Cross shopping this with the Pelagos blue, which is cheaper, but more toolish and wears bigger on the wrist.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## nhlducks35

Does the bracelet not taper?


----------



## mstnpete

Went to the Omega Boutique today and tried the new Seamasters, and boy these models grow on you..

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## pkulak

nhlducks35 said:


> Does the bracelet not taper?


It does not.


----------



## pkulak

Aidanm said:


> Can anyone comment on the lug to lug of the SMP 2018?


49mm


----------



## solesman

My thoughts entirely! :-d



imranbecks said:


> Loving how that grey looks! Now if only the helium valve was castrated.....


----------



## Hoppyjr

Many of us (including me!) are guilty of judging new watches based on press photos or manufacturer renderings, only to find the finished product much nicer than expected. That is apparently the case here - and now I want one!

Congratulations to those who received theirs already. Once nice thing about Omega is they we can always least obtain one, instead of waiting for a Rolex.


----------



## Ajmercado

For those who are lucky enough to have acquired one, could someone post pics of a size comparison with a Seiko SKX if they have one?

I wear an SKX daily and this Seamaster will be my first luxury watch. Dimension-wise it seems like it's very close to the SKX, though lug shape and dial-bezel ratio will affect how it wears and looks. Would greatly appreciate a visual comparison if anyone has both and has the time


----------



## bber45

mstnpete said:


> Went to the Omega Boutique today and tried the new Seamasters, and boy these models grow on you..
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Is it me or does the black look better than the SMP 300 black? I mean damn, that thing is just sexy and it really pops.


----------



## pkulak

I had this strap in a drawer that I bought for another watch. Didn't think the light color and vintage look would work at all, but I love it. I don't know if the bracelet is going to get much time, despite how nice it is.


----------



## ajbutler13

pkulak said:


> I had this strap in a drawer that I bought for another watch. Didn't think the light color and vintage look would work at all, but I love it. I don't know if the bracelet is going to get much time, despite how nice it is.


I'm the complete opposite. I LOVE straps (well, at least the concept of having lots of different ones), but I don't think mine is _*ever*_ coming off the bracelet. It's just too nice and too comfy for me, particularly with the adjustable clasp.


----------



## bber45

TechGuyJ said:


> This. Rolex = Omega from my experience. Yes, the make their own metals, blah blah marketing blah. Does that automatically mean their alloy is better? No.
> 
> That's because Patek, AP, VC, (maybe IWC) ARE top tier. Or at least higher than Rolex and Omega. Once you get to that level you get to the one-off bespoke pieces by the world renown watchmakers who spend 15 months working on your one piece.
> 
> I digress... anyway, I will likely own a Rolex at some point. Only for the reason that it will be recognized in the right business circles. As for watches I buy because I love them, it's Omega & IWC for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhh yes IWC. They are very low key in watch groups but I love them too. I WOULD love to get a IWC Portugiser. Such a wonderful and beautiful watch.


----------



## Scalpel

Bloody terrible lighting. Need daylight photos, I suggest.


----------



## TechGuyJ

bber45 said:


> Ahhh yes IWC. They are very low key in watch groups but I love them too. I WOULD love to get a IWC Portugiser. Such a wonderful and beautiful watch.


I have my eye on the Portuguese 7 day blue dial. Such a STUNNING piece. And I actually like that such a magnificent watch flies under the radar until another WIS sees it. I'm actually thinking I may sell/trade my Breitling Colt & Mark XVIII LPP to fund it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete

bber45 said:


> Is it me or does the black look better than the SMP 300 black? I mean damn, that thing is just sexy and it really pops.


That's what I chose too.

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## savio.79

Leonine said:


> I wish they had also kept the applied logo from the SMPc. At certain angles in lighting, the logo (and bottom writing) get lost and the waves are strangely disrupted.


This is an effect shown only in pictures; by seeing the watch in real life, with binocular vision, and in movement (so with light hitting the dial from different angles quite simultaneously, because you can move the watch, your head, or both), you can easily spot the logo (the brain create a tridimensional image of the watch with all the informations coming from the eyes while you are watching it).
I don't know if I'm getting through.


----------



## Leonine

If only I had binocular vision and tridimensional image.


----------



## Jay MT

I put in a preorder for the blue on bracelet at Toppers and was told delivery could be made around the end of September.


----------



## GTTIME

bber45 said:


> Yeah same here....I have family from Switzerland (I'm part Swiss) and Rolex is like meh there same as Omega. But my family will be the first to tell how over rated and Hyped Rolex is here in the States. At the end of the day it's still a Mid Tier Watch. Yet the hype, Rolex's marketing machine, etc, make Rolex the pinnacle of watches in the US. Thankfully, they can see all that. In the CH Rolex is a plenty. By the way, Swiss think top tier Watches are Patek Phillip, AP, VC, etc...
> 
> I do own three Rolex Watches. Most likely I'll be selling two of them since they prices are so juicy and I will be making out like a bandit


Yup. Most of us here know that but to the masses Rolex has convinced the world they are the watch to own. Remarkable marketing really.

I tell people all the time it's a mid tier luxury brand not anything close to the best.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

TechGuyJ said:


> I have my eye on the Portuguese 7 day blue dial. Such a STUNNING piece. And I actually like that such a magnificent watch flies under the radar until another WIS sees it. I'm actually thinking I may sell/trade my Breitling Colt & Mark XVIII LPP to fund it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I had that watch I would wear is backwards to stare at the movement all day. Who cares about the time


----------



## TechGuyJ

AbsoluteMustard said:


> If I had that watch I would wear is backwards to stare at the movement all day. Who cares about the time




I know. The movement is as mesmerizing as the dial! You're not helping my wallet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

pkulak said:


> I had this strap in a drawer that I bought for another watch. Didn't think the light color and vintage look would work at all, but I love it. I don't know if the bracelet is going to get much time, despite how nice it is.


Whelp, you've done it. You convinced me. As much as I love the modern look and futuristic design, I was worried it would limit strap options as the shiny ceramic-ness would look horrible with anything besides the bracelet and rubber; that it would look like a bad match with a vintage-y strap or leather because the watch head looks so new and shiny.

BUT, you have proven me otherwise! To me this looks _amazing_ on that strap. 10/10 have been convinced. Would love to see this watch on every strap possible!!!


----------



## Ajmercado

I've thought in the past like many others that the HE just needs to go, but once I saw a photoshop edit of one without the HE valve it just didn't seem right...

I don't mind the look of the new conical shape. I feel like it does protrude a bit but if it was any more shallow it would be hard to grip. And even though it's asymmetrical I think if it was shorter it wouldn't compliment the main crown and would throw off the balance. No such thing as a perfect watch but overall don't mind the HE valve here.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Excellent. Well done. Post picks when it arrives!


----------



## bber45

More pix please? Especially of that movement on the back. So safe to say it's another Ceramic/Sapphire Sandwich?


----------



## pkulak

bber45 said:


> More pix please? Especially of that movement on the back. So safe to say it's another Ceramic/Sapphire Sandwich?


Yup.


----------



## mstnpete

When I visited the Omega boutique, I asked if there will be a women's Seamaster?
Apparently, not yet.

Just an FYI for those of us who wants to purchase a his and hers....

SMP - 22 years of service...

Cheers!


----------



## bber45

pkulak said:


> Yup.


Very nice. Man, that looks really clean and very transparent. As much I love the hippocampus on my SMP 300, gotta admit seeing the movement in action is very sexy.


----------



## DCGallenstein

I want one so bad. I think I may have to pick this exact one up so it's not redundant with my current SMPc.


----------



## Pharm_D

pkulak said:


> Yup.


I love the new end links on these. I know that's strange but the old smps has those endlinks that would rub into the back of the lugs. Small but much appreciated change. Can't wait until these hit the grey market

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

mstnpete said:


> When I visited the Omega boutique, I asked if there will be a women's Seamaster?
> Apparently, not yet.
> 
> Just an FYI for those of us who wants to purchase a his and hers....
> 
> SMP - 22 years of service...
> 
> Cheers!


I know a few women who work at ADs and Boutiques. Each and every one wears a man sized watch, and they look awesome. A beautiful timepiece is the ultimate form of jewelry, and it seems that females can pull the larger watches off really well.


----------



## carlhaluss

Well, I can't believe how late I am to this thread. Anyway, sincere CONGRATULATIONS! to any of you able to acquire one of these already. I saw the sample models at the local Boutique a couple months ago, and I was very impressed. Seems like I am the only one who is disappointed with the sapphire case back, and that they got rid of the beautiful Hippocampus. However, after seeing all the great photos and reading the reviews, I think it might just be something that I can get over quite easily. Can't wait to see these in real life!
Again, Congrats to all of you.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## mstnpete

carlhaluss said:


> I know a few women who work at ADs and Boutiques. Each and every one wears a man sized watch, and they look awesome. A beautiful timepiece is the ultimate form of jewelry, and it seems that females can pull the larger watches off really well.


I understand your point my friend. But I think a 42mm case size is a little to big for the wife. When I purchased a his and hers Bond SMP in 1997 they did have a mid size. The 2018 version I doubt they have mid size models.

Cheers...
Peter

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Well, I did pay a visit to the Vancouver Boutique today. And they did have about 8 different variants of this model. I was interested in the black dial/bezel and was not disappointed. One of my favorite parts of the watch, and always has been, is the beautiful stainless steel bracelet, unique to this watch. And they did a good job of updating it. The 42mm actually seems to wear smaller IMO. In any case, I think the perfect size for just about any wrist. The ceramic dial and ceramic bezel gives a beautiful seamless look.

Only thing that disappoints a bit, is the crown. I never noticed before (I had 2 previous 36.25mm midsize models) that it is a bit difficult - too smooth and too small - to really get a good grip. I do admittedly have rather large fingers, but I can't imagine a diver trying to operate the crown. Anyway, a small thing, but such a beautiful watch!


----------



## carlhaluss

mstnpete said:


> I understand your point my friend. But I think a 42mm case size is a little to big for the wife. When I purchased a his and hers Bond SMP in 1997 they did have a mid size. The 2018 version I doubt they have mid size models.
> 
> Cheers...
> Peter
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Well, I see your point, too. Possibly they will come up with a smaller one though. They seem to be doing that with just about every other model. And I do have to admit, my previous two Seamaster 300M models were both midsize 36.25mm. Back then, I was really partial to smaller watches, even though my wrist size could easily accommodate much larger watches. Funny how our tastes change. I tried on the watch today, and the 42mm seemed to me to fit smaller, more like 41mm or 40mm. Not a complaint, though, just observation. Very well done watch!


----------



## Ambull

Thanks for the pictures everyone. I was absolutely torn between the gray dial and blue dial ever since these were announced, but the pics in this thread have absolutely convinced me that the blue is the one for me. I must say that i am more impressed with the black than I used to be as well but still - the blue will be my next acquisition.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

This thread is not conducive to my colleciton reduction


----------



## Leonine

More pics please.


----------



## bber45

Tim finally got his hands on one. I must say, looks way better in Video than from Omega's website.


----------



## bber45

Tim finally got his hands on one. I must say, looks way better in Video than from Omega's website.


----------



## Ambull

Tim does the best reviews. Does anyone know if he posts on these forums? Anyway, i still think I am a blue version guy, but geesus if this video doesn't have me reconsidering the gray after previously coming around to fully committing to the blue...


----------



## aalin13

Ambull said:


> Tim does the best reviews. Does anyone know if he posts on these forums? Anyway, i still think I am a blue version guy, but geesus if this video doesn't have me reconsidering the gray after previously coming around to fully committing to the blue...


I'm also thinking about the grey or the blue dial, I'm leaning towards the blue dial though, as it is the more classic choice, and to me, the blue dial seem to be less legible at a quick glance, as the skeleton hands don't stand out as much.


----------



## aalin13

Ambull said:


> Tim does the best reviews. Does anyone know if he posts on these forums? Anyway, i still think I am a blue version guy, but geesus if this video doesn't have me reconsidering the gray after previously coming around to fully committing to the blue...


I'm also thinking about the grey or the blue dial, I'm leaning towards the blue dial though, as it is the more classic choice, and to me, the blue dial seem to be more legible at a quick glance, as the skeleton hands don't stand out as much.


----------



## pianomankd

aalin13 said:


> I'm also thinking about the grey or the blue dial, I'm leaning towards the blue dial though, as it is the more classic choice, and to me, the blue dial seem to be less legible at a quick glance, as the skeleton hands don't stand out as much.


More legible you mean? Or the gray is less legible?


----------



## aalin13

Oops, I meant that the blue dial is more legible, corrected now.


pianomankd said:


> More legible you mean? Or the gray is less legible?


Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamkb26

aalin13 said:


> I'm also thinking about the grey or the blue dial, I'm leaning towards the blue dial though, as it is the more classic choice, and to me, the blue dial seem to be more legible at a quick glance, as the skeleton hands don't stand out as much.


Grey is extremely legible. Definitely don't let that stop you.


----------



## tbensous

Another great review. What a watch !


----------



## Paulsky

I saw the new SMP at the Omega boutique here in NYC a couple of days ago. While the watches are very nice the increase in size and overall bulkiness is a deal killer for me. 
I was there to size the current (previous) SMPc model that I just got, and compared the two. 
The new model sits like a slab of steel on your wrist. It feels substantially bigger. I also don’t like the new flatter bracelet. The new wave dial actually looks nice and I really like the white numerals on the new bezel. It’s a nice watch but instead of making it smaller or at least keeping it the same size, Omega went for the maxi effect. Too bad. I don’t regret getting the previous model at all.


----------



## tbensous

Another review.


----------



## orbitalheel

Paulsky said:


> I saw the new SMP at the Omega boutique here in NYC a couple of days ago. While the watches are very nice the increase in size and overall bulkiness is a deal killer for me.
> I was there to size the current (previous) SMPc model that I just got, and compared the two.
> The new model sits like a slab of steel on your wrist. It feels substantially bigger. I also don't like the new flatter bracelet. The new wave dial actually looks nice and I really like the white numerals on the new bezel. It's a nice watch but instead of making it smaller or at least keeping it the same size, Omega went for the maxi effect. Too bad. I don't regret getting the previous model at all.


I agree with you, it's crept up just enough in size that it's no longer wearable for my small wrists which is a real bummer. I hope they can make a midsized version of this in the future.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

orbitalheel said:


> I agree with you, it's crept up just enough in size that it's no longer wearable for my small wrists which is a real bummer. I hope they can make a midsized version of this in the future.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


They probably will, but it's not even a matter of wrist size. I have a fairly decent sized wrist, 7.5 or 7.6, but I hate the look of a watch that overwhelms your wrist, that wears you so to speak. It's a pity because in some aspects I really like the new version.


----------



## InFlames235

tbensous said:


> Another review.


Awesome video that shows a little more true to life what this watch looks like. I wish that I could get the watch with both the steel and rubber bracelet but, when I do buy it, I'll just go with steel to start since it's the better value.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Ambull

sanik said:


>


Thanks for the pics... what is your wrist size?


----------



## georgegervin44

Paulsky, what size wrist do you have?



Paulsky said:


> I saw the new SMP at the Omega boutique here in NYC a couple of days ago. While the watches are very nice the increase in size and overall bulkiness is a deal killer for me.
> I was there to size the current (previous) SMPc model that I just got, and compared the two.
> The new model sits like a slab of steel on your wrist. It feels substantially bigger. I also don't like the new flatter bracelet. The new wave dial actually looks nice and I really like the white numerals on the new bezel. It's a nice watch but instead of making it smaller or at least keeping it the same size, Omega went for the maxi effect. Too bad. I don't regret getting the previous model at all.


----------



## Picture This

Paulsky said:


> I saw the new SMP at the Omega boutique here in NYC a couple of days ago. While the watches are very nice the increase in size and overall bulkiness is a deal killer for me.
> I was there to size the current (previous) SMPc model that I just got, and compared the two.
> The new model sits like a slab of steel on your wrist. It feels substantially bigger. I also don't like the new flatter bracelet. The new wave dial actually looks nice and I really like the white numerals on the new bezel. It's a nice watch but instead of making it smaller or at least keeping it the same size, Omega went for the maxi effect. Too bad. I don't regret getting the previous model at all.


Exactly my thoughts as well. The new dial on the 2018 model looks very sharp and has so much going for it. But I also love the form factor of the SMPc and actually purchased it after looking at the new one.


----------



## Picture This

I had a Rolex sub on order. Purchased the SMPc instead and cancelled the sub order. While the sub is a great watch, i like what omega has done with the SMP series. It represents great value for money and their design is more modern looking to me.


----------



## Paulsky

georgegervin44 said:


> Paulsky, what size wrist do you have?


7.5 or 7.6. But do I have a preference for smaller watches. I like the 36mm size. I need to see some skin on either side of the lugs.


----------



## sanik

Ambull said:


> Thanks for the pics... what is your wrist size?


6,7


----------



## bber45

and just like that...Tim got his hands on on Blue Dial, SS with Rose Gold. Even has some bold things to say at the end of the Video which I agree with


----------



## Toothbras

bber45 said:


> and just like that...Tim got his hands on on Blue Dial, SS with Rose Gold. Even has some bold things to say at the end of the Video which I agree with


I don't think it's a terrible looking watch, but saying it's a "Sub killer" is a joke


----------



## JP(Canada)

Toothbras said:


> I don't think it's a terrible looking watch, but saying it's a "Sub killer" is a joke


It's a nice Seamaster, but the SubC size is still optimal for most wrists, particularly the thickness of the case. I wouldn't call it a Sub killer either, but featurewise it competes well, and offers good value.


----------



## Ambull

I just saw it for the first time in the steel. Local dealer just got all of them in (literally yesterday). I didn't find them overly big on my 7" wrist at first. They hug the wrist nicely, and I actually liked the bracelet a lot more than I thought i would. Really seems like a more modern version of the old. With all of that said, once I tried on the old version at the store, and put the new back on again, and this time I really noticed it's "bigness". I am going to have to think about this for a bit before I pull the trigger on purchasing.


----------



## Ambull

Ambull said:


> I just saw it for the first time in the steel. Local dealer just got all of them in (literally yesterday). I didn't find them overly big on my 7" wrist at first. They hug the wrist nicely, and I actually liked the bracelet a lot more than I thought i would. Really seems like a more modern version of the old. With all of that said, once I tried on the old version at the store, and put the new back on again, and this time I really noticed it's "bigness". I am going to have to think about this for a bit before I pull the trigger on purchasing.


These pictures suck compared to others in this thread but i've decided to post them anyway..


----------



## solesman

Omega really does the blue dial so well.



Ambull said:


> These pictures suck compared to others in this thread but i've decided to post them anyway..
> 
> View attachment 13499309
> View attachment 13499311


----------



## bber45

Toothbras said:


> I don't think it's a terrible looking watch, but saying it's a "Sub killer" is a joke


Three years ago yes. Given the Rolex SS shortage, confirmed Rumors that Rolex is increasing prices by 5% on October 1st, and the Rolex Sub hasn't been updated since when? I can easily see this being Sub Killer in today's world.

And even if Rolex launches a new sub next year at Basel World....have fun getting on the a 2-3 year wait list and Paying 10k for a diver. No thanks. Plenty of other 10k watches I would rather Buy like an AP or PP.


----------



## bber45

Toothbras said:


> I don't think it's a terrible looking watch, but saying it's a "Sub killer" is a joke


Three years ago yes. Given the Rolex SS shortage, confirmed Rumors that Rolex is increasing prices by 5% on October 1st, and the Rolex Sub hasn't been updated since when? I can easily see this being Sub Killer in today's world.

And even if Rolex launches a new sub next year at Basel World....have fun getting on the a 2-3 year wait list and Paying 10k for a diver. No thanks. Plenty of other 10k watches I would rather Buy like an AP or PP.


----------



## Toothbras

bber45 said:


> Three years ago yes. Given the Rolex SS shortage, confirmed Rumors that Rolex is increasing prices by 5% on October 1st, and the Rolex Sub hasn't been updated since when? I can easily see this being Sub Killer in today's world.
> 
> And even if Rolex launches a new sub next year at Basel World....have fun getting on the a 2-3 year wait list and Paying 10k for a diver. No thanks. Plenty of other 10k watches I would rather Buy like an AP or PP.


What I meant was there are exactly 0 people who will sell a sub for one of these. Maybe a few people who are on a long waiting list will bite, but that's only because they can't get the watch they really want: a Sub.

The best feature this watch has going for it is getting a submariner right now is very difficult


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Toothbras said:


> What I meant was there are exactly 0 people who will sell a sub for one of these. Maybe a few people who are on a long waiting list will bite, but that's only because they can't get the watch they really want: a Sub.
> 
> The best feature this watch has going for it is getting a submariner right now is very difficult


Apart from the brand name, why isn't it a sub killer?


----------



## ajbutler13

Toothbras said:


> *What I meant was there are exactly 0 people who will sell a sub for one of these.* Maybe a few people who are on a long waiting list will bite, but that's only because they can't get the watch they really want: a Sub.
> 
> *The best feature this watch has going for it is getting a submariner right now is very difficult*


First of all, people sell Subs all the time. I dare say that the number of people who have sold one, bought a new SMP, and pocketed thousands of dollars in the transaction is likely non-zero. Who knows, though? We're both conjecturing. In any event, there are certainly people who would buy one of these _instead of_ a Sub, even if Rolex wasn't playing games with supply. I'm one of them. For me, the list of "best features" in comparison to a Sub include: movement, non-cyclops date/date window at 6:00, transparent case back, dial design, size, and of course, price. This watch has a lot more going for it than just its availability.


----------



## Picture This

Toothbras said:


> What I meant was there are exactly 0 people who will sell a sub for one of these. Maybe a few people who are on a long waiting list will bite, but that's only because they can't get the watch they really want: a Sub.
> 
> The best feature this watch has going for it is getting a submariner right now is very difficult


I dont think that's true. My sub SS w/ date is scheduled to arrive at my dealer couple weeks from now (ordered months ago). I liked the modern look of the SMPc better so purchased it and decided not to buy the sub.


----------



## Toothbras

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Apart from the brand name, why isn't it a sub killer?


Hard to say, the brand name is 90% of the reason a sub is more valuable


----------



## Toothbras

ajbutler13 said:


> First of all, people sell Subs all the time. I dare say that the number of people who have sold one, bought a new SMP, and pocketed thousands of dollars in the transaction is likely non-zero. Who knows, though? We're both conjecturing. In any event, there are certainly people who would buy one of these _instead of_ a Sub, even if Rolex wasn't playing games with supply. I'm one of them. For me, the list of "best features" in comparison to a Sub include: movement, non-cyclops date/date window at 6:00, transparent case back, dial design, size, and of course, price. This watch has a lot more going for it than just its availability.


I don't doubt on paper they are very similar. However, one says Rolex and one doesn't, and to the vast vast vast majority of the public that means the one with "Rolex" on the dual is more valuable. That is why it will never be a sub killer.


----------



## Toothbras

Picture This said:


> I dont think that's true. My sub SS w/ date is scheduled to arrive at my dealer couple weeks from now (ordered months ago). I liked the modern look of the SMPc better so purchased it and decided not to buy the sub.


Right. You couldn't get the sub so you bought this. Like I said, no one is selling a sub to buy one of these. It's probably a great watch, but no one is rushing to trade in their Rolex for one. Canceling a preorder is another thing


----------



## solesman

One of the best things about Rolex is the fact that their watches are updated slowly. The essence of the Sub design is still instantly recognisable after almost 65 years since its introduction. People always want what they can't have. Sure some people who want a Sub may buy one of these SMP's but anyone who's been into watches knows that buying the watch you want first time saves alot of grief and money.

Aside from that, this new SMP is a great watch, good movement and offers value for money in the luxury watch market, but it isn't a Sub.

Oh and please show me a AP or PP for 10K....



bber45 said:


> Three years ago yes. Given the Rolex SS shortage, confirmed Rumors that Rolex is increasing prices by 5% on October 1st, and the Rolex Sub hasn't been updated since when? I can easily see this being Sub Killer in today's world.
> 
> And even if Rolex launches a new sub next year at Basel World....have fun getting on the a 2-3 year wait list and Paying 10k for a diver. No thanks. Plenty of other 10k watches I would rather Buy like an AP or PP.


----------



## bber45

solesman said:


> One of the best things about Rolex is the fact that their watches are updated slowly. The essence of the Sub design is still instantly recognisable after almost 65 years since its introduction. People always want what they can't have. Sure some people who want a Sub may buy one of these SMP's but anyone who's been into watches knows that buying the watch you want first time saves alot of grief and money.
> 
> Aside from that, this new SMP is a great watch, good movement and offers value for money in the luxury watch market, but it isn't a Sub.
> 
> Oh and please show me a AP or PP for 10K....


With pleasure. In my area o ATX I can get a Pre-Owned Ellipse and a Calatrava for Less than 10k. Sure they are used and Old school but right there. Bernard Watches in Austin is a legit Grey Market Dealer.

Also, few pawn shops have some used AP Royal Oaks and Jumbo's for about 13k with papers and certifications. Just scower the grey markets.


----------



## solesman

bber45 said:


> With pleasure. In my area o ATX I can get a Pre-Owned Ellipse and a Calatrava for Less than 10k. Sure they are used and Old school but right there. Bernard Watches in Austin is a legit Grey Market Dealer.
> 
> Also, few pawn shops have some used AP Royal Oaks and Jumbo's for about 13k with papers and certifications. Just scower the grey markets.


I thought you were talking about buying new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamkb26

solesman said:


> One of the best things about Rolex is the fact that their watches are updated slowly. The essence of the Sub design is still instantly recognisable after almost 65 years since its introduction. People always want what they can't have. Sure some people who want a Sub may buy one of these SMP's but anyone who's been into watches knows that buying the watch you want first time saves alot of grief and money.
> 
> Aside from that, this new SMP is a great watch, good movement and offers value for money in the luxury watch market, but it isn't a Sub.
> 
> Oh and please show me a AP or PP for 10K....


Best thing to some but boring to others.


----------



## solesman

Adamkb26 said:


> Best thing to some but boring to others.


For sure. Different strokes for different folks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime

I went to an AD in my area to see the watch and brought my last edition SMP-C with me to see how it compares. The new SMP-C looks fantastic. The waves are more subtle than in pics, the conical He valve looks modern and cool and that 8800 movement with an exhibition caseback is almost worth it, even if the watch just sat on my desk. 

It sounds like I’m far in the minority, but I find my last edition SMP-C to be the outer limit of the size I’m comfortable with and enjoy. The new SMP-C was noticeably a tad larger. So, I just couldn’t pull the trigger, unless and until it grows on me (no pun intended). I’m hoping it does because the improved movement with METAS certification and that first-time exhibition caseback is the business and I want to really love it, but I don’t know if I ever can.

Shout out to Adamkb26 for sharing his discount info with me to try to match my AD or buy from his.


----------



## Paulsky

playinwittime said:


> I went to an AD in my area to see the watch and brought my last edition SMP-C with me to see how it compares. The new SMP-C looks fantastic. The waves are more subtle than in pics, the conical He valve looks modern and cool and that 8800 movement with an exhibition caseback is almost worth it, even if the watch just sat on my desk.
> 
> It sounds like I'm far in the minority, but I find my last edition SMP-C to be the outer limit of the size I'm comfortable with and enjoy. The new SMP-C was noticeably a tad larger. So, I just couldn't pull the trigger, unless and until it grows on me (no pun intended). I'm hoping it does because the improved movement with METAS certification and that first-time exhibition caseback is the business and I want to really love it, but I don't know if I ever can.
> 
> Shout out to Adamkb26 for sharing his discount info with me to try to match my AD or buy from his.


Seems to be a perennial problem with Omega. They take a great design and ruin it by making it to big or too thick. I just got the previous version of the SMPc and had a chance to compare it to the new one. While the new wave dial is nicer in person than on pictures, I find the old laquered dial so much more beautiful, and the overall dimensions of the watch, especially the thickness and lug to lug are much better. 
Just my opinion though.


----------



## bber45

solesman said:


> I thought you were talking about buying new.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ahh gotcha. New or used I see your point. Correct, new you won't find an AP or PP for under 10k. However, if you're going to spend more than 10k I'm going to save up more for a higher tier watch company. At the end of the day, Rolex is still Mid-Tier.

Granted, I will most likely sell two of my Rolex's (Daytona and Pre-Ceramic Sub) and make a killing. And most likely buy this new SMP 2018 and pocket the rest for a rainy day. Better watch, bang for buck, and I can feel comfortable wearing it.


----------



## aalin13

I don't think calling this a Sub killer is far fetched, the only thing I see going for the Sub is the brand, resale value and glidelock, and of the three, only the glidelock is the only objective advantage, as I think it is still more elegant than Omega's push button solution, offering more adjustment and the bracelet/clasp looks the same when extended or retracted.

The new SMP has the modern material and arguably a better movement to compete against the Sub, and it is probably the most iconic and persistent design in the Seamaster family. The design is a clear evolution of the original SMP from the 90s, and unlike most Omega offerings, it hasn't been drastically changed compared to the original. Also, I think the SubC is quite a design deviation from the original Sub, the chunky case has completely changed the design and feel of the watch. To me, the 2018 SMP is very much like the SubC from a design perspective, both are clear evolution of the original, but both thoroughly modernised, sort of like comparing a modern 911 to the original.

Of course, if we are to talk about brand and resale value, Rolex is simply peerless amongst mass produced watches, and most non WIS types will see that as enough to always go with a Rolex.


----------



## Picture This

Toothbras said:


> Right. You couldn't get the sub so you bought this. Like I said, no one is selling a sub to buy one of these. It's probably a great watch, but no one is rushing to trade in their Rolex for one. Canceling a preorder is another thing


I can have the sub in two weeks (or now if I decide to buy one from the forums). I have tried both the sub and SMP and decided on the SMPc. The sub isn't as hard to obtain as you make it sound. Its in short supply for sure, but not impossible to find.


----------



## InFlames235

Guys - I have a problem. I went to my AD again today and they had the new SMP with a rubber bracelet in. I tried it on with the metal bracelet previously and loved it but I think, for every day use, the rubber bracelet is far superior. I know that I'll end up buying the watch with the metal bracelet since it's a much better value, but does anyone know how much the rubber bracelet is?

I think I was reading somewhere that the rubber bracelet was something ridiculous like $600+ and I definitely do not want to pay that. I was hoping it'd be an extra $100 or something so I can have both bracelets.


----------



## tbensous

InFlames235 said:


> Guys - I have a problem. I went to my AD again today and they had the new SMP with a rubber bracelet in. I tried it on with the metal bracelet previously and loved it but I think, for every day use, the rubber bracelet is far superior. I know that I'll end up buying the watch with the metal bracelet since it's a much better value, but does anyone know how much the rubber bracelet is?
> 
> I think I was reading somewhere that the rubber bracelet was something ridiculous like $600+ and I definitely do not want to pay that. I was hoping it'd be an extra $100 or something so I can have both bracelets.


I don't think it will be $600+, however that's probably the case for the rubber of the new AT which has additional metal parts.

From memory the rubber on my PO 2500 was about GBP 220 if I remember... 8 years ago. So should be $300 max hopefully or less, but will be more than $100 probably.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

Picture This said:


> I can have the sub in two weeks (or now if I decide to buy one from the forums). I have tried both the sub and SMP and decided on the SMPc. The sub isn't as hard to obtain as you make it sound. Its in short supply for sure, but not impossible to find.


I understand there will be people who will choose this over a Sub if they don't yet own a Sub. All I was trying to say is that when the guy in the video calls this watch a "sub killer" it's comical. No dive watch made by any company other than Rolex will ever be a sub killer. Rolex could triple their supply and sell every single one. At MSRP. Omega, conversely, sells their watches all day at 30% off. No one besides WIS are actively shopping the two watches against each other unless it's strictly a matter of budget.

I also own an older model seamaster and love it


----------



## aalin13

InFlames235 said:


> Guys - I have a problem. I went to my AD again today and they had the new SMP with a rubber bracelet in. I tried it on with the metal bracelet previously and loved it but I think, for every day use, the rubber bracelet is far superior. I know that I'll end up buying the watch with the metal bracelet since it's a much better value, but does anyone know how much the rubber bracelet is?
> 
> I think I was reading somewhere that the rubber bracelet was something ridiculous like $600+ and I definitely do not want to pay that. I was hoping it'd be an extra $100 or something so I can have both bracelets.


Here in Australia, I was quoted $400 AUD for the rubber strap ($330 for the strap + $70 for the tang buckle), which is less than $300 USD at the current exchange rate.


----------



## aalin13

Toothbras said:


> I understand there will be people who will choose this over a Sub if they don't yet own a Sub. All I was trying to say is that when the guy in the video calls this watch a "sub killer" it's comical. No dive watch made by any company other than Rolex will ever be a sub killer. Rolex could triple their supply and sell every single one. At MSRP. Omega, conversely, sells their watches all day at 30% off. No one besides WIS are actively shopping the two watches against each other unless it's strictly a matter of budget.
> 
> I also own an older model seamaster and love it


Why would you say no one besides WIS will be shopping the two watches against each other? Are you implying that non WIS only looks at Rolex and nothing else? I find it interesting that posts on WUS often suggest that non WIS always go for Rolex, and yet Omega isn't far behind Rolex in yearly production, which begs the question, who's actually buy all the Omegas?


----------



## Toothbras

aalin13 said:


> Why would you say no one besides WIS will be shopping the two watches against each other? Are you implying that non WIS only looks at Rolex and nothing else? I find it interesting that posts on WUS often suggest that non WIS always go for Rolex, and yet Omega isn't far behind Rolex in yearly production, which begs the question, who's actually buy all the Omegas?


I'm saying this watch is no sub killer. And yes, non-wis only want a rolex if they are spending thousands on a watch. Everyone has heard of rolex, hardly anyone knows what omega is. The average person buys an omega because they don't want to shell out $$$ for a rolex


----------



## aalin13

Toothbras said:


> I'm saying this watch is no sub killer. And yes, non-wis only want a rolex if they are spending thousands on a watch. Everyone has heard of rolex, hardly anyone knows what omega is. The average person buys an omega because they don't want to shell out $$$ for a rolex


I wonder if there are regional differences, I see plenty of non WIS with Omega here in Australia, whereas Rolex seems to mostly be bought by Asian tourists.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

aalin13 said:


> I wonder if there are regional differences, I see plenty of non WIS with Omega here in Australia, whereas Rolex seems to mostly be bought by Asian tourists.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Possibly, I live in the US (in a decent sized metro area) and can count on one hand the amount of omegas I've seen out in the wild


----------



## tbensous

aalin13 said:


> I wonder if there are regional differences, I see plenty of non WIS with Omega here in Australia, whereas Rolex seems to mostly be bought by Asian tourists.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Same here (I am in Sydney). On the other hand I was in Singapore a few weeks ago and 70% of the people in the street who are wearing a watch wear a rolex. Almost 90% of males wearing a watch wear a sub...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 65rob

Americans and asians are obsessed with rolex
You will see more omega here in Australia cheaper and assessable


----------



## Leonine

Oy, this has turned into another omega vs rolex thread.


----------



## 1165dvd

tbensous said:


> I don't think it will be $600+, however that's probably the case for the rubber of the new AT which has additional metal parts.
> 
> From memory the rubber on my PO 2500 was about GBP 220 if I remember... 8 years ago. So should be $300 max hopefully or less, but will be more than $100 probably.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a guess, but you may be confusing this rubber strap price with the new Aqua Terra. I speak from experience on the latter, which cost around $625.00 US because of the 3 parts (the rubber straps, the deployant, and the two metal lugs pieces). When I called an AD last month to inquire about the new Seamaster, the saleman guessed around 350-400 for the rubber strap.

$600.00 makes no sense for a strap that is less complex than its counterpart. It's all rubber with a tang style buckle. That would truly be gouging if it were true.


----------



## tbensous

1165dvd said:


> Just a guess, but you may be confusing this rubber strap price with the new Aqua Terra. I speak from experience on the latter, which cost around $625.00 US because of the 3 parts (the rubber straps, the deployant, and the two metal lugs pieces). When I called an AD last month to inquire about the new Seamaster, the saleman guessed around 350-400 for the rubber strap.
> 
> $600.00 makes no sense for a strap that is less complex than its counterpart. It's all rubber with a tang style buckle. That would truly be gouging if it were true.


I don't think I am confused. I am saying the same as you 
You might have meant the OP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

Paulsky said:


> Seems to be a perennial problem with Omega. They take a great design and ruin it by making it to big or too thick. I just got the previous version of the SMPc and had a chance to compare it to the new one. While the new wave dial is nicer in person than on pictures, I find the old laquered dial so much more beautiful, and the overall dimensions of the watch, especially the thickness and lug to lug are much better.
> Just my opinion though.


This is my biggest hang up with the SMP's. Had they left out the wave from the new design, I'd be buying at least 1.

But, that's why this was my latest a acquisition, and I have zero regrets.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Picture This

^ +1 not a big fan of the wave dial either. I too find the SMPc dial so beautiful.


----------



## tbensous

Does someone have the actual lug to lug measurements of SMPc vs new SMP diver MC? With the new lug design is the new one not shorter lug to lug?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamkb26

Non wave dial was my least favorite SMP and seemed to be least popular in general. Every version is very nice though.


----------



## 1165dvd

tbensous said:


> I don't think I am confused. I am saying the same as you
> You might have meant the OP.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, was replying to quote above yours and yours showed up. Didn't mean for yours to be replied to.


----------



## Paulsky

tbensous said:


> Does someone have the actual lug to lug measurements of SMPc vs new SMP diver MC? With the new lug design is the new one not shorter lug to lug?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The previous version measures 47.3 lug to lug whereas the new one measures closer to 50 I believe. The increase is considerable.


----------



## tbensous

Paulsky said:


> The previous version measures 47.3 lug to lug whereas the new one measures closer to 50 I believe. The increase is considerable.


That's a big difference indeed. I thought the whole point of the new design was to make it smaller then the old one...

Well with the increase in diameter for me it means that they will release a smaller version (40mm?) even though they deny it at the moment. They went smaller with the new PO so it's weird to go opposite direction for the new SMP300.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan.trujillo25

sweet


----------



## dan.trujillo25

No way


----------



## tbensous

Back to the topic any more photos of the new SMP in blue on steel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine

Yes, more photos. Particularly with the new one next to the old one.


----------



## eijiboy

Does 8800 movement in this watch makes a noise like a typical 2500 caliber when you try to wind by moving in circle or is it like rolex that is very quiet?


----------



## misterpeanut

Saw the grey and black dial last week as I was picking up my Tudor GMT. Before seeing them in person, I preferred the grey dial because of its novelty. But upon seeing them in person the black dial absolutely pops and looks amazing. I haven't seen the blue dial in the steel yet but the black would be my #1 choice.


----------



## Stanul

Hi all,
Today I made the jump and bought the grey dial SMP from Omega Boutique.
Great watch!
For years I ignored the SMP in favour of PO's and AT's.
The older designs never spoke to me- except those with sword hands.
But today, upon seeing one in person I knew I have to have it.
I asked and they obliged to compare the grey with blue and black dials.
The grey has brushed dial, which I like, as opposed to polished ceramics on blue and black.
This makes it less shiny and ready for anything without attracting unwanted attention.
The blue hands and indices are fantastic!
The bracelet could use some tapering, but is fine.
Very comfortable.
I'm thinking now of selling my PO 8900 blue as I don't see it getting any more wrist time.

Some pictures:


----------



## tbensous

Stanul said:


> Hi all,
> Today I made the jump and bought the grey dial SMP from Omega Boutique.
> Great watch!
> For years I ignored the SMP in favour of PO's and AT's.
> The older designs never spoke to me- except those with sword hands.
> But today, upon seeing one in person I knew I have to have it.
> I asked and they obliged to compare the grey with blue and black dials.
> The grey has brushed dial, which I like, as opposed to polished ceramics on blue and black.
> This makes it less shiny and ready for anything without attracting unwanted attention.
> The blue hands and indices are fantastic!
> The bracelet could use some tapering, but is fine.
> Very comfortable.
> I'm thinking now of selling my PO 8900 blue as I don't see it getting any more wrist time.
> 
> Some pictures:
> View attachment 13510857
> 
> View attachment 13510861


Very nice. Any wrist shots?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13

It's not blue (as requested), nor that beautiful grey...but the black is a looker, too.


----------



## Dbltap22

That’s the lug with? 20mm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Stanul said:


> Hi all,
> Today I made the jump and bought the grey dial SMP from Omega Boutique.
> Great watch!
> For years I ignored the SMP in favour of PO's and AT's.
> The older designs never spoke to me- except those with sword hands.
> But today, upon seeing one in person I knew I have to have it.
> I asked and they obliged to compare the grey with blue and black dials.
> The grey has brushed dial, which I like, as opposed to polished ceramics on blue and black.
> This makes it less shiny and ready for anything without attracting unwanted attention.
> The blue hands and indices are fantastic!
> The bracelet could use some tapering, but is fine.
> Very comfortable.
> I'm thinking now of selling my PO 8900 blue as I don't see it getting any more wrist time.
> 
> Some pictures:
> View attachment 13510857
> 
> View attachment 13510861


Thanks for posting the pics. That was my original choice and it still may be but need to compare all 3 to decide. Still waiting for my boutique to get them in. 
Congrats and enjoy .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stanul

Thank you sir!


----------



## bber45

ajbutler13 said:


> It's not blue (as requested), nor that beautiful grey...but the black is a looker, too.
> 
> View attachment 13511109


Damn that black looks nice. Much nicer than the blue and PCP if you ask me. Speaking of black....Tim got one too


----------



## nhlducks35

That silver looks great!


----------



## solesman

The white lume plots are spectacular! Really pop on all the dials.



Stanul said:


> Hi all,
> Today I made the jump and bought the grey dial SMP from Omega Boutique.
> Great watch!
> For years I ignored the SMP in favour of PO's and AT's.
> The older designs never spoke to me- except those with sword hands.
> But today, upon seeing one in person I knew I have to have it.
> I asked and they obliged to compare the grey with blue and black dials.
> The grey has brushed dial, which I like, as opposed to polished ceramics on blue and black.
> This makes it less shiny and ready for anything without attracting unwanted attention.
> The blue hands and indices are fantastic!
> The bracelet could use some tapering, but is fine.
> Very comfortable.
> I'm thinking now of selling my PO 8900 blue as I don't see it getting any more wrist time.
> 
> Some pictures:
> View attachment 13510857
> 
> View attachment 13510861


----------



## jason10mm

Anyone seen a side by side with a 2531? I guess I can mosey on over to my local OB to do it myself, assuming they have them in already.


----------



## pianomankd

Love that silver dial! I think that might be the one. I'm just nervous I'll regret not getting the full blue dial, since that's what I'm so used to....


----------



## Stanul

I have blue and black on other Omegas.
I tried white on other brands but failed.
This grey offers a nice balance and the blue hands and markers are beautiful.
Good legibility too.


----------



## Deli

1165dvd said:


> (...)
> $600.00 makes no sense for a strap that is less complex than its counterpart. It's all rubber with a tang style buckle.


There's a Ti insert in one of the loops, though


----------



## InFlames235

I finally pulled the trigger!!! Just put the order in with Rob today for a Black 2018 Diver 300, to be delivered in a couple weeks. I got a package deal with the steel bracelet and the rubber one (really like rubber as more of a daily driver). Too stoked to get the call that it's in stock so I can pick it up and get it on my wrist!


----------



## tbensous

I am in love. The dial and bezel look amazing on this photo. I really need to go check this watch in flesh at the OB 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baytwenty3

The new SMPs have landed in Sydney, Australia.

Got my first look at the new watches in person today, and as expected they are stunning.

Photos from the Sydney Omega boutique in Martin Place today:









View attachment 13527297


----------



## borre

baytwenty3 said:


> The new SMPs have landed in Sydney, Australia.
> 
> Got my first look at the new watches in person today, and as expected they are stunning.
> 
> Photos from the Sydney Omega boutique in Martin Place today:
> 
> View attachment 13527295
> 
> 
> View attachment 13527297
> 
> 
> View attachment 13527299
> 
> 
> View attachment 13527301


No black one?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanul

I got the grey from OB in Bondi Junction last week.
They had the black but only on rubber.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Some of you have mentioned ADs giving discount, any ADs in the UK offering discount that any of you know of?

Cheers and great watches Gents.


----------



## Ajmercado

Hello all,

Just wanted to inform everyone about the price of the rubber strap & buckle sold separately. I just picked up the blue steel on steel bracelet of this watch and I absolutely love it. The bracelet is incredible! However, I'm not one to stay with one strap/bracelet forever as I find that changing them is half the fun. It can totally change the look and on the rubber this watch has more of a sporty yachmaster look. Anyway, I recently contacted my AD who contacted an Omega representative and he relayed me this:

*New Omega Seamaster Professional 8800:*

*032CVZ010127 - Blue Rubber Strap - $232*

*025STZ010129 - Stainless Steel Tang Buckle - $45*

I want to get the fitted rubber for this watch because it has good reviews on comfort and style and costs much less than I anticipated (yes I've heard those crazy stories of $400-800 Omega straps). Even though it is objectively still incredibly expensive for what it is, I know my OCD self will pull the trigger on it eventually.

I want to upload some pics of my blue steel on bracelet but I need to get the pics from my phone, will do soon! Otherwise please feel free to ask me any questions about the watch I've had it for around 2 weeks now


----------



## tbensous

Ajmercado said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just wanted to inform everyone about the price of the rubber strap & buckle sold separately. I just picked up the blue steel on steel bracelet of this watch and I absolutely love it. The bracelet is incredible! However, I'm not one to stay with one strap/bracelet forever as I find that changing them is half the fun. It can totally change the look and on the rubber this watch has more of a sporty yachmaster look. Anyway, I recently contacted my AD who contacted an Omega representative and he relayed me this:
> 
> *New Omega Seamaster Professional 8800:*
> 
> *032CVZ010127 - Blue Rubber Strap - $232*
> 
> *025STZ010129 - Stainless Steel Tang Buckle - $45*
> 
> I want to get the fitted rubber for this watch because it has good reviews on comfort and style and costs much less than I anticipated (yes I've heard those crazy stories of $400-800 Omega straps). Even though it is objectively still incredibly expensive for what it is, I know my OCD self will pull the trigger on it eventually.
> 
> I want to upload some pics of my blue steel on bracelet but I need to get the pics from my phone, will do soon! Otherwise please feel free to ask me any questions about the watch I've had it for around 2 weeks now


Just get the Tapatalk app and do it from the phone. Quick quick 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay MT

Ajmercado said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just wanted to inform everyone about the price of the rubber strap & buckle sold separately. I just picked up the blue steel on steel bracelet of this watch and I absolutely love it. The bracelet is incredible! However, I'm not one to stay with one strap/bracelet forever as I find that changing them is half the fun. It can totally change the look and on the rubber this watch has more of a sporty yachmaster look. Anyway, I recently contacted my AD who contacted an Omega representative and he relayed me this:
> 
> *New Omega Seamaster Professional 8800:*
> 
> *032CVZ010127 - Blue Rubber Strap - $232*
> 
> *025STZ010129 - Stainless Steel Tang Buckle - $45*
> 
> I want to get the fitted rubber for this watch because it has good reviews on comfort and style and costs much less than I anticipated (yes I've heard those crazy stories of $400-800 Omega straps). Even though it is objectively still incredibly expensive for what it is, I know my OCD self will pull the trigger on it eventually.
> 
> I want to upload some pics of my blue steel on bracelet but I need to get the pics from my phone, will do soon! Otherwise please feel free to ask me any questions about the watch I've had it for around 2 weeks now


I can tell you first hand that the rubber strap is very comfortable. It's on par with the cost of an Everest strap or Rubber B for a Rolex.


----------



## Ajmercado

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bber45

Ajmercado said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. In person, is the blue watch brighter than the old SMP300? Looks like it in the photos.


----------



## Ajmercado

bber45 said:


> Very nice. In person, is the blue watch brighter than the old SMP300? Looks like it in the photos.


I've handled both and seen them side by side and I would say maybe VERY little. Nothing that would stand out if you didn't see them side by side. They are almost identical in color. This watch is a chameleon, it can be royal blue, almost a turquoise blue, navy blue and sometimes almost black. Like everyone has said, it is VERY hard to capture this things color and quality in photos. There's been times where I see my watch and it looks cool and when I try to take a picture it comes out very different than what my eyes actually see. You really do need to see this in person and in different lighting, not just the AD's lighting and not just from pictures online. It changes color so much. Again these aren't exactly how the color looked in person but here's some other examples:









For reference my wrist is about 6.25", so on the smaller size. I will say that it looks like it's really big on my wrist in pictures, but in reality it wears smaller than pictures suggests. Very similar to a Seiko SKX.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

Gotta hit the hay but I will take comparison photos to my SKX and upload them tomorrow hopefully! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njavier03

Ajmercado said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just wanted to inform everyone about the price of the rubber strap & buckle sold separately. I just picked up the blue steel on steel bracelet of this watch and I absolutely love it. The bracelet is incredible! However, I'm not one to stay with one strap/bracelet forever as I find that changing them is half the fun. It can totally change the look and on the rubber this watch has more of a sporty yachmaster look. Anyway, I recently contacted my AD who contacted an Omega representative and he relayed me this:
> 
> *New Omega Seamaster Professional 8800:*
> 
> *032CVZ010127 - Blue Rubber Strap - $232*
> 
> *025STZ010129 - Stainless Steel Tang Buckle - $45*
> 
> I want to get the fitted rubber for this watch because it has good reviews on comfort and style and costs much less than I anticipated (yes I've heard those crazy stories of $400-800 Omega straps). Even though it is objectively still incredibly expensive for what it is, I know my OCD self will pull the trigger on it eventually.
> 
> I want to upload some pics of my blue steel on bracelet but I need to get the pics from my phone, will do soon! Otherwise please feel free to ask me any questions about the watch I've had it for around 2 weeks now


I'm glad that the pricing for the strap is reasonable, since I still haven't decided on whether to go with the bracelet or black rubber. Hopefully I can get a good package deal from an AD. The blue and grey are nice, but the black is my favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

So I finally got to go check these out. Very nice upgrades, but I still don’t like the dial. 

The case is absolutely the perfect size, the thickness wears about the same as my SMPc, which is great (was worried the 8800 would make it too thick). The watch is very comfortable on both the bracelet and rubber strap. 

I really wish I liked the dial. The grey dial is just awesome. For those that this watch appeals to, you are getting a fantastic piece, and there is no doubt in my mind that this is the new icon of the line. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bber45

Ajmercado said:


> I've handled both and seen them side by side and I would say maybe VERY little. Nothing that would stand out if you didn't see them side by side. They are almost identical in color. This watch is a chameleon, it can be royal blue, almost a turquoise blue, navy blue and sometimes almost black. Like everyone has said, it is VERY hard to capture this things color and quality in photos. There's been times where I see my watch and it looks cool and when I try to take a picture it comes out very different than what my eyes actually see. You really do need to see this in person and in different lighting, not just the AD's lighting and not just from pictures online. It changes color so much. Again these aren't exactly how the color looked in person but here's some other examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference my wrist is about 6.25", so on the smaller size. I will say that it looks like it's really big on my wrist in pictures, but in reality it wears smaller than pictures suggests. Very similar to a Seiko SKX.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very nice! yeah same here with my Older SMP 300. I think since I have a blue one, I would need to get a black one just to have a variety. I seriously can't wait to see these in person. My AD still hasn't gotten them in yet. O well, I'll be leaving the country soon to NZ and I know they have some Omega Boutiques which I'll be checking out. Might just snatch one up and save on the taxes 

Plus one on SKX. I too have one and it was my first diver watch. I have one with a Oyster Bracelet and NATO strap. With steel on steel it was quite a hefty watch. Got me ready for the SMP 300 lol. SKX are a great watch. However, my SMP300 is even better and I haven't looked back. Most likely I'll be selling my SKX in the near future but man is it a solid piece.


----------



## mav

Ajmercado said:


> I've handled both and seen them side by side and I would say maybe VERY little. Nothing that would stand out if you didn't see them side by side. They are almost identical in color. This watch is a chameleon, it can be royal blue, almost a turquoise blue, navy blue and sometimes almost black. Like everyone has said, it is VERY hard to capture this things color and quality in photos. There's been times where I see my watch and it looks cool and when I try to take a picture it comes out very different than what my eyes actually see. You really do need to see this in person and in different lighting, not just the AD's lighting and not just from pictures online. It changes color so much. Again these aren't exactly how the color looked in person but here's some other examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference my wrist is about 6.25", so on the smaller size. I will say that it looks like it's really big on my wrist in pictures, but in reality it wears smaller than pictures suggests. Very similar to a Seiko SKX.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great photos - love how you showed how the blue can vary depending on lighting and conditions!


----------



## Ajmercado

bber45 said:


> very nice! yeah same here with my Older SMP 300. I think since I have a blue one, I would need to get a black one just to have a variety. I seriously can't wait to see these in person. My AD still hasn't gotten them in yet. O well, I'll be leaving the country soon to NZ and I know they have some Omega Boutiques which I'll be checking out. Might just snatch one up and save on the taxes
> 
> Plus one on SKX. I too have one and it was my first diver watch. I have one with a Oyster Bracelet and NATO strap. With steel on steel it was quite a hefty watch. Got me ready for the SMP 300 lol. SKX are a great watch. However, my SMP300 is even better and I haven't looked back. Most likely I'll be selling my SKX in the near future but man is it a solid piece.


Thank you! Unless you need the money, I would say keep the SKX 

It's your first diver and shows your roots! It's also in a way a supplement to the SMP, by having the skx you can see the comparison in quality and appreciate what you paid all that money for on the SMP  but it's also nice to appreciate the skx for what it is, a great quality watch at its price point, and maybe you'll choose that over the SMP when you do yard work or something ruff with your buddies. Hypocritically i don't know if I can go back either, but my skx shall stay with me and maybe get lent to a friend considering mechanical 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

mav said:


> Great photos - love how you showed how the blue can vary depending on lighting and conditions!


Thank you! Not too bad for iPhone pics lol.

I was stalking this thread for a long time before I bought it, that has to be my number one recommendation for someone looking to buy (because that was me!), is seeing it in person.

Ironically I knew like everything about the watch and had scavenged the internet for any picture or video I could find, then I actually saw it in person and thought "Huh. Interesting." If you see pics of it in AD's it does accurately represent that color, but once you leave the store, go outside, sit in your car, your office, a night out - boy it takes on so many shades. It's truly something you have to handle in person if you're interested. Although if that's not possible and one has to order online, I don't think they'll be disappointed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borre

Ajmercado said:


> Thank you! Not too bad for iPhone pics lol.
> 
> I was stalking this thread for a long time before I bought it, that has to be my number one recommendation for someone looking to buy (because that was me!), is seeing it in person.
> 
> Ironically I knew like everything about the watch and had scavenged the internet for any picture or video I could find, then I actually saw it in person and thought "Huh. Interesting." If you see pics of it in AD's it does accurately represent that color, but once you leave the store, go outside, sit in your car, your office, a night out - boy it takes on so many shades. It's truly something you have to handle in person if you're interested. Although if that's not possible and one has to order online, I don't think they'll be disappointed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## Jay MT

Here is a good example of how the blue changes color. At certain angles it can look silver!


----------



## damascato

Tried this one on yesterday at the Sydney Martin Place boutique. A real beauty. Shame ADs don't store it yet, because I'm VERY tempted...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

Jay MT said:


> Here is a good example of how the blue changes color. At certain angles it can look silver!
> View attachment 13534863


I was going to mention the same thing! It sometimes looks like the silver variant, pretty cool  Also you make me really want to gun for the rubber strap now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhlducks35

Looks great, but I'm not a fan of the Zr02 symbol since it looks a bit obvious in that shot


----------



## misterpeanut

nhlducks35 said:


> Looks great, but I'm not a fan of the Zr02 symbol since it looks a bit obvious in that shot


It's only really apparent under very bright light in the real world. Otherwise it blends into the dial or is obscured by the hands. I'd recommend taking a look in person.


----------



## Ajmercado

misterpeanut said:


> It's only really apparent under very bright light in the real world. Otherwise it blends into the dial or is obscured by the hands. I'd recommend taking a look in person.


+1

It's very hard to see from a normal distance. Unless you have it up close AND in good lighting. Haven't noticed it since getting it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

I popped into my local boutique today to chew the fat with the staff and pick up something.

I got to see the new SMP's in the metal. As I thought, the blue is my favourite of the bunch. Really nicely done, The HE valve was barely noticeable and the waves are subtle. The rubber strap is amazing quality and feels super on the wrist.

I'm not a fan of the grey at all however. The waves are too pronounced and the hands vanish in certain light.

Omega have produced a very compelling watch at an amazing price point.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borre

solesman said:


> I popped into my local boutique today to chew the fat with the staff and pick up something.
> 
> I got to see the new SMP's in the metal. As I thought, the blue is my favourite of the bunch. Really nicely done, The HE valve was barely noticeable and the waves are subtle. The rubber strap is amazing quality and feels super on the wrist.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the grey at all however. The waves are too pronounced and the hands vanish in certain light.
> 
> Omega have produced a very compelling watch at an amazing price point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So... did you buy one?


----------



## solesman

borre said:


> So... did you buy one?


Nope! I always end up flipping blue watches. I'm waiting on a Sub. Totally regret flipping mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borre

solesman said:


> Nope! I always end up flipping blue watches. I'm waiting on a Sub. Totally regret flipping mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked the black one more than a sub. But that's personal taste. I can't live with the magnifier one the date. Sooooo bad they ruined the seadweller by adding the magnifier.... otherwise I would have bought a seadweller


----------



## solesman

borre said:


> I liked the black one more than a sub. But that's personal taste. I can't live with the magnifier one the date. Sooooo bad they ruined the seadweller by adding the magnifier.... otherwise I would have bought a seadweller


I'm not a cyclops fan either. No date version for me ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borre

solesman said:


> I'm not a cyclops fan either. No date version for me ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good choice


----------



## Jay MT

Ajmercado said:


> I was going to mention the same thing! It sometimes looks like the silver variant, pretty cool  Also you make me really want to gun for the rubber strap now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it! The rubber strap is worth it in my opinion. It also looks good on an Erika's MN.


----------



## Dbltap22

Anyone out there have a side by side of the new vs old SmP? I have gmt great White. Wondering what the size comparison is? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelB25

I finally went to see these in person yesterday, and the blue sort of blew me away. The way the dial color changed and the way the light played off of the waves was really interesting. I was expecting to get a blue faced diver soon, and always thought it would be the 43.5mm 8900 PO, but this may have just jumped in the lead. I'm a much bigger fan of the waves now than I was when initially seeing the basel videos/pictures.


----------



## Ambull

Dbltap22 said:


> Anyone out there have a side by side of the new vs old SmP? I have gmt great White. Wondering what the size comparison is?


I am still struggling to decide between this new one and the now "older" smpc.


----------



## Dbltap22

Ambull said:


> I am still struggling to decide between this new one and the now "older" smpc.


I am a little put off at the increased thickness of the PO vs the 2500. It just didn't sit right. It was taller and stumpy lugs. Wondering if the difference is similar between the SMPs. If so, I'll get a 2234.50 gmt for a black dial replacement for my 2500 PO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

Jay MT said:


> Do it! The rubber strap is worth it in my opinion. It also looks good on an Erika's MN.
> View attachment 13536379


Omg you are reading my mind. I was so curious how these would look on those straps, been wanting to get one of hers so bad!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

SMP 8800 owners:

Does the Omega logo on the crown sit perfectly on yours when it's fully screwed down? Mine aligns perfectly, and from Omega's own pics of it it looks like it also sits perfectly. I'm sure this is intentional but wondering if it's true for all units.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borre

Ajmercado said:


> SMP 8800 owners:
> 
> Does the Omega logo on the crown sit perfectly on yours when it's fully screwed down? Mine aligns perfectly, and from Omega's own pics of it it looks like it also sits perfectly. I'm sure this is intentional but wondering if it's true for all units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On mine it isn't


----------



## pianomankd

borre said:


> On mine it isn't


Same here.


----------



## TechGuyJ

Ajmercado said:


> SMP 8800 owners:
> 
> Does the Omega logo on the crown sit perfectly on yours when it's fully screwed down? Mine aligns perfectly, and from Omega's own pics of it it looks like it also sits perfectly. I'm sure this is intentional but wondering if it's true for all units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hadn't noticed this before, but it does on my SMPC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## San Ramon

As the thread headline states, when are these pups are going to be available? I would imagine they would have built an inventory and did an initially grand release with a good number of watches vs sending 2-3 to the dealers. 

So this will happen, and I'm on the fence.

1) money on hand and by a competitor, like...
2) buy the older model for hundreds less and call it day
3) wait till the trickle is over and get a slight discount on top.

So, on number 3 who knows the real release after the teasing is over??


----------



## San Ramon

Blank


----------



## mav

San Ramon said:


> As the thread headline states, when are these pups are going to be available? I would imagine they would have built an inventory and did an initially grand release with a good number of watches vs sending 2-3 to the dealers.
> 
> So this will happen, and I'm on the fence.
> 
> 1) money on hand and by a competitor, like...
> 2) buy the older model for hundreds less and call it day
> 3) wait till the trickle is over and get a slight discount on top.
> 
> So, on number 3 who knows the real release after the teasing is over??


They are already out. If you're in the US, give Topper a call, ask for Rob. Phone number is in the banner above. Their latest update is that most of their pre-orders will be fulfilled in Oct.

If you must have one now, an Omega Boutique is your best bet but they won't discount. You might get free tickets to First Man though.


----------



## San Ramon

tbensous said:


> Same here (I am in Sydney). On the other hand I was in Singapore a few weeks ago and 70% of the people in the street who are wearing a watch wear a rolex. Almost 90% of males wearing a watch wear a sub...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I was in China even the $50 fake sub looked like the $10k sub. I bought 3 and gave them to my friends at work. Yes rolex is synonymous, how boring of a "me to" watch to wear. I stopped wearing my Sub 10 years back because even the driver of the street cleaner in California has one!
I categorize one that wears a submarine as:

1) first watch, after his Sieko, a newbie
2) want to impress
3) gets a good deal on a sub wears it and thinks of number 4
4) now he thinks it will get him lay__
5) he thinks he is a watch aficionado
6) bottom line, the SMP will never replace the Sub, uninformed people think the Sub is the highest standard, and the majority rules!

No offense to sub guys, just having some Sunday top of the morning fun. (just saw the Bulgari Octo Finissimo hot under my collar, that's for another forum)


----------



## San Ramon

mav said:


> They are already out. If you're in the US, give Topper a call, ask for Rob. Phone number is in the banner above. Their latest update is that most of their pre-orders will be fulfilled in Oct.
> 
> If you must have one now, an Omega Boutique is your best bet but they won't discount. You might get free tickets to First Man though.


Thanks, I'll stop at the boutique in San Francisco and check them out to pick which color, back or blue, then stop at toppers to support my local AD. I was going for blue the last three months, but the black look stunnnnnning!


----------



## Picture This

Couldn't disagree more. I own both the Sub and a SMPc. The sub wasn't my first watch after the seiko. In fact, I purchased it after the SMPc. I actually slightly prefer the looks of the SMP (the ceramic version, not the bigger 2018 with the waves) to the sub and its sexy on a rubber strap. However, when I tried the sub at the dealer, I fell in love with the overall quality of the watch (starting from those precise bezel clicks to the engineering perfection that has gone in). Not that the SMPc is inferior else I would not own it but the sub absolutely sets the reference for me. I feel blessed to own both these amazing timepieces.

There is no good deal on a new sub BTW. I waited 4 months and paid retail. I have not seen a fake sub that I can't spot a mile away. Its a 9k watch and I haven't seen street cleaners in California wear one, let alone their drivers 



San Ramon said:


> When I was in China even the $50 fake sub looked like the $10k sub. I bought 3 and gave them to my friends at work. Yes rolex is synonymous, how boring of a "me to" watch to wear. I stopped wearing my Sub 10 years back because even the driver of the street cleaner in California has one!
> I categorize one that wears a submarine as:
> 
> 1) first watch, after his Sieko, a newbie
> 2) want to impress
> 3) gets a good deal on a sub wears it and thinks of number 4
> 4) now he thinks it will get him lay__
> 5) he thinks he is a watch aficionado
> 6) bottom line, the SMP will never replace the Sub, uninformed people think the Sub is the highest standard, and the majority rules!
> 
> No offense to sub guys, just having some Sunday top of the morning fun. (just saw the Bulgari Octo Finissimo hot under my collar, that's for another thead)


----------



## Picture This

Sorry double post


----------



## Jay MT

I pretty sure making six offensive statements followed by "No offense to sub guys" = trolling at its finest.


----------



## San Ramon

Double tap


----------



## San Ramon

Picture This said:


> Couldn't disagree more. I own both the Sub and a SMPc. The sub wasn't my first watch after the seiko. In fact, I purchased it after the SMPc. I actually slightly prefer the looks of the SMP (the ceramic version, not the bigger 2018 with the waves) to the sub and its sexy on a rubber strap. However, when I tried the sub at the dealer, I fell in love with the overall quality of the watch (starting from those precise bezel clicks to the engineering perfection that has gone in). Not that the SMPc is inferior else I would not own it but the sub absolutely sets the reference for me. I feel blessed to own both these amazing timepieces.
> 
> There is no good deal on a new sub BTW. I waited 4 months and paid retail. I have not seen a fake sub that I can't spot a mile away. Its a 9k watch and I haven't seen street cleaners in California wear one, let alone their drivers


The tread I responded to, it said 70% of male in Singapore, it does include street cleaning drivers I hope . The sub is a fine, nice, good looking icon, fine machine, etc. But, the Sub is so common as Loius Viton bags and women. What I'm saying, a real collector gets it for a collection, I have two subs and keeping them till the price is so inflated I can't stand it and sell them. BTW I think that new SMP is going to kick ass in quality for the money but it will never be as sought after as a Sub. No offence to the SMP guys.


----------



## Picture This

San Ramon said:


> The tread I responded to, it said 70% of male in Singapore, it does include street cleaning drivers I hope . The sub is a fine, nice, good looking icon, fine machine, etc. But, the Sub is so common as Loius Viton bags and women. What I'm saying, a real collector gets it for a collection, I have two subs and keeping them till the price is so inflated I can't stand it and sell them. BTW I think that new SMP is going to kick ass in quality for the money but it will never be as sought after as a Sub. No offence to the SMP guys.


Your reply was making references to cleaners and their drivers in California. Your statements are not just offensive but flawed.


----------



## Picture This

Sorry double post, still getting used to this UI.


----------



## Ambull

Picture This said:


> Your reply was making references to cleaners and their drivers in California. Your statements are not just offensive but flawed.


I agree with you that it was offensive (in a few different ways), but I don't think it was meant with mean spirit. I've been losing family member lately. Natural causes. Very upsetting. I think life is just too short to get hung up on things like this. I would suggest bringing this thread back to the new SMP.


----------



## Ajmercado

I chose the new SMP for a few reasons:

1) as a recent graduate with a new job (accounting) I didn’t want to be just another business guy that bought a sub just because.

2) the value proposition, the bang per buck, or whatever else you’d like to call it - is out of this world. And that doesn’t leave me feeling like I cheapened out and got a SMP because I “couldn’t afford” a sub. It makes me feel like I got an awesome deal on a very high quality timepiece. Profit margins are inflated on all luxury goods anyway, is it really worth bragging that you paid more of a margin?

3) it’s not the safe choice. Well, let me elaborate. The sub is the safe choice. Black on black, classic, you can’t go wrong. But the Seamaster is the sexy sister. I went for the fun blue version, and with its ceramic dial with waves, unusual skeleton hands, transparent caseback, scalloped bezel and pop of red text, this is a super fun watch. And the reason that’s important to me is because even though I might’ve chosen a safe career option, I shouldn’t forget to have fun and enjoy my youth. And no doubt when I’m older and look down at my Seamaster I’ll remember my younger days. 

Let me state that I would love to also own a sub one day so this isn’t bashing on Rolex. If you disregard the size, maybe the bezel feel and action, let’s face it - the Seamaster is the fun version of the Sub that Rolex is too afraid to make. They have their reasons and I don’t blame them. Why change what already sells? You have to sell Seamasters to people, but subs sell themselves. 

But all these colors, the transparent caseback, and the multi-colored lume, Rolex wouldn’t be caught dead with any of these. So to me personally, it is just a more fun watch and that’s why I chose it. And I’d love to own a sub one day, but I can wait til the market bubble bursts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

.


----------



## solesman

Sorry to hear about your loss.



Ambull said:


> I agree with you that it was offensive (in a few different ways), but I don't think it was meant with mean spirit. I've been losing family member lately. Natural causes. Very upsetting. I think life is just too short to get hung up on things like this. I would suggest bringing this thread back to the new SMP.


----------



## Ajmercado

Wrist shot just before some desk diving. 6.25" wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay MT

Ajmercado said:


> Wrist shot just before some desk diving. 6.25" wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't forget to check your regulator!


----------



## Cybotron

I'll admit it. I hated this watch in photos because of the waves. I actually went to my AD and tried this version on. I was very impressed and I'm not a two tone fan. Something about it that just sang to me. The blue one is also nice. I better hide my wallet before something happens.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

Jay MT said:


> Don't forget to check your regulator!


I'm sorry but what do you mean? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thepress83

It's great these are hitting stores now, I agree the two tone looks great but I love two tone watches.


----------



## Ajmercado

Jay MT said:


> Don't forget to check your regulator!


Oh is it because the time is off?  I took the picture before work and I couldn't load it at first! Crappy reception at the office 

On a related note, I'm getting about +2 to 3 seconds per day on this watch. At first I was honestly slightly disappointed, only because I've heard INSANE claims on the METAS movements, like +0-1 spd. But this thing is totally within specs I can't be mad! This is leaving it dial up overnight. I'm sure if I start leaving it crown up it will self-correct to maybe +1 spd. Just wanted to try normal dial up for awhile to see the consistency and because of the possible "breaking in" period with mechanical watches. It's been a few weeks already so I don't know if it will break in anymore, and I'm actually skeptical if it breaks in at all, considering Omega does so much testing for so long you would think the movement is already stable at what it's going to beat at! I think that logic makes more sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borre

Ajmercado said:


> I'm sorry but what do you mean?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's because you are a desk diver


----------



## borre

Ajmercado said:


> I'm sorry but what do you mean?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diving_regulator


----------



## Ajmercado

borre said:


> That's because you are a desk diver


Oh, duh. See this is why I'm a desk diver and not an actual diver! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay MT

Ajmercado said:


> I'm sorry but what do you mean?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My apologies, I have an odd sense of humor.


----------



## Ajmercado

I don’t have any other 20mm straps, but if anyone has any pictures of their 8800 on a non-bracelet or non OEM rubber strap I would love to see it!

Loved the picture the other day of it on an MN Strap, gonna have to pick one up. And a picture earlier in the thread of it on a distressed leather strap. 

Curious how it looks on a nato, other leather options, other rubber straps, suede, person, mesh, stingray, everything!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay MT

Here's it on an Oris Tropical.


----------



## damascato

Any idea when these beauties will land at ADs in Europe and, specifically, in Italy?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

Ordered my black dial on bracelet tonight from Topper. Can't recommend them enough. Looking forward to this being my only watch in a few weeks. Yup, I just said it.


----------



## Ajmercado

Where did you get this strap??


pkulak said:


> I had this strap in a drawer that I bought for another watch. Didn't think the light color and vintage look would work at all, but I love it. I don't know if the bracelet is going to get much time, despite how nice it is.


----------



## pkulak

Ajmercado said:


> Where did you get this strap??
> 
> 
> pkulak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had this strap in a drawer that I bought for another watch. Didn't think the light color and vintage look would work at all, but I love it. I don't know if the bracelet is going to get much time, despite how nice it is.
Click to expand...

Two-Stitch Straps. Highly recommend.


----------



## noleblooded

When the first new SMPs were unveiled, I wasn’t that impressed. Wasn’t a fan of the Omega logo being painted on and the waves just looked a bit strange. But now, after seeing so many photos of it in person, I have to say it’s gorgeous. The stock photos Omega released don’t do the watch justice. I still prefer my SMPc, but the new SMPs are beautiful. The exposed caseback and improved movement are awesome additions. 

The seamaster pro will always be a great bang for your buck watch that can hang with the best of them.


----------



## njavier03

noleblooded said:


> When the first new SMPs were unveiled, I wasn't that impressed. Wasn't a fan of the Omega logo being painted on and the waves just looked a bit strange. But now, after seeing so many photos of it in person, I have to say it's gorgeous. The stock photos Omega released don't do the watch justice. I still prefer my SMPc, but the new SMPs are beautiful. The exposed caseback and improved movement are awesome additions.
> 
> The seamaster pro will always be a great bang for your buck watch that can hang with the best of them.


I was initially 50/50 as well. I would've preferred an implied logo versus painted, I was iffy about the waves, I would've preferred the Seamaster logo case back instead of the display back, and I wish the blue was slightly darker. However, I still think the watch is beautiful, and it will most likely be my next big watch purchase. I'm still leaning towards the black on rubber. I might be in the minority that was never fond of the Seamaster bracelet. I like that the hour markers are slightly bigger than the previous model and of course that it now has a METAs certified movement. The waves have grown on me as well, but I would have preferred "finer" waves. All in all, I still give this watch a 9/10 aesthetically. Some minor nit picky things mentioned above would've made it a grand slam for me.

Also, is it inappropriate to ask how much people are paying from an AD? I understand that YMMV, but I'd like to gauge what the current market is like and if/when it might sway.


----------



## ajbutler13

njavier03 said:


> Also, is it inappropriate to ask how much people are paying from an AD? I understand that YMMV, but I'd like to gauge what the current market is like and if/when it might sway.


I don't think it's inappropriate, but I know that I'm uncomfortable sharing that info on a forum. Not sure if you're in the US, but if so, give Topper a call and they will take good care of you.


----------



## Jay MT

ajbutler13 said:


> I don't think it's inappropriate, but I know that I'm uncomfortable sharing that info on a forum. Not sure if you're in the US, but if so, give Topper a call and they will take good care of you.


+1


----------



## JamesG602

Was always a sucker for the SMP so when they announced the new ones it was only a matter of time. I think the new two-tone watches are real classy so I just had to! Got a great deal.


----------



## borre

JamesG602 said:


> Was always a sucker for the SMP so when they announced the new ones it was only a matter of time. I think the new two-tone watches are real classy so I just had to! Got a great deal.


Congrats!


----------



## paulvandyk

Cybotron said:


> I'll admit it. I hated this watch in photos because of the waves. I actually went to my AD and tried this version on. I was very impressed and I'm not a two tone fan. Something about it that just sang to me. The blue one is also nice. I better hide my wallet before something happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I was thinking about getting one of these and then buying a steel bracelet separately as I can't afford the model with two tone bracelet.

What do you guys think about this? I've always preferred bracelets to straps, but in this case I'd have more options.


----------



## JamesG602

Just save and get the two tone bracelet. It’ll be cheaper in the long run, instead of buying it separately. Having the steel bracelet on the two tone piece would bother me, not sure about you though. 

Hit up some people I was pleasantly surprised by the price after looking around.


----------



## Ajmercado

njavier03 said:


> Also, is it inappropriate to ask how much people are paying from an AD? I understand that YMMV, but I'd like to gauge what the current market is like and if/when it might sway.


I bought from an AD in Los Angeles, California and I got an amazing deal. I was also able to get a great quote from an AD in Florida (Exquisite Timepieces), which I used to negotiate when I purchased in in-person in CA.

I've also heard of many other people getting price considerations with this model. Remember, unless you're going for the LE tantalum model, these are not LE pieces. Sure they might be limited numbers trickling down to ADs slowly, but eventually they will probably be a pretty common watch to see at any AD. I also think if you are honest and willing to pay cash many AD's will work with you. Try not to let them make you feel like they're the ones doing you a favor letting you buy one, you're the one with the money and the purchasing power (this can't be said about Rolex however ).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

paulvandyk said:


> I was thinking about getting one of these and then buying a steel bracelet separately as I can't afford the model with two tone bracelet.
> 
> What do you guys think about this? I've always preferred bracelets to straps, but in this case I'd have more options.


Always buy a watch on a bracelet. I wouldn't buy the two tone on a bracelet for this model as I think it looks ugly. It looks way better on the rubber but that's just my opinion.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

Jay MT said:


> +1


Toppers will hook you up. You won't get better deal out there.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

paulvandyk said:


> I was thinking about getting one of these and then buying a steel bracelet separately as I can't afford the model with two tone bracelet.
> 
> What do you guys think about this? I've always preferred bracelets to straps, but in this case I'd have more options.


I think it would look fine, especially if YOU like it. Breitling has configured models with bi-color cases/bezels on all steel bracelets in the past, so it's not an oddity or anything we haven't seen before. In my opinion, there are instances when the omission of the gold on the bracelet gives the piece a desirable "brightness."


----------



## bber45

Long but very nice and detailed Video of the new SMP 300 by Urban Gentry.


----------



## kmp216

Seriously beautiful watches thanks for all the pictures. The blue is especially striking. Does anyone have thoughts on how this wears compared to a Planet Ocean 8500 in regards to thickness and weight?


----------



## 1165dvd

bber45 said:


> Long but very nice and detailed Video of the new SMP 300 by Urban Gentry.


He really does a great job in his videos. At the end he asks if the new Seamaster Pro can overtake the Tudor Black Bay in terms of the under $5000.00 diver. I say it's not even close. The Omega hands down. Then he brings up the Sub question, again without giving his opinion. Okay... I'm not going down that rabbit hole.

One thing I learned- the lug to lug increased a significant 3mm. Has me a little worried about the wrist fit of my incoming black dial. The increase in width and height don't bother me much.

Thanks for posting the link.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanul

kmp216 said:


> Seriously beautiful watches thanks for all the pictures. The blue is especially striking. Does anyone have thoughts on how this wears compared to a Planet Ocean 8500 in regards to thickness and weight?


I had a PO 8900 43.5mm and the new SMP is smaller, lighter and way more comfortable.
Within one week of acquiring the SMP, the PO was gone.


----------



## Ajmercado

pkulak said:


> Two-Stitch Straps. Highly recommend.


My mind has been going crazy over getting a strap like this. I think the (suede?) finish gives it a vintage-y feel even though it is a very modern watch. And I love how it kind of tones down the watch as opposed to the bracelet. It makes it fly under the radar a little more which I like. It just looks like the perfect fall strap. How is the stiffness? And how has it broken in or changed from age and wear?

Also, any chance I can bug you for some more pictures of it on that Seamaster? 

I'm really considering pulling the trigger on it! On the contrary, if you have any other recommendations for leather/suede I'm all ears.


----------



## Picture This

1165dvd said:


> He really does a great job in his videos. At the end he asks if the new Seamaster Pro can overtake the Tudor Black Bay in terms of the under $5000.00 diver. I say it's not even close. The Omega hands down. Then he brings up the Sub question, again without giving his opinion. Okay... I'm not going down that rabbit hole.
> 
> One thing I learned- the lug to lug increased a significant 3mm. Has me a little worried about the wrist fit of my incoming black dial. The increase in width and height don't bother me much.
> 
> Thanks for posting the link.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nice review. He still prefers the previous version. Exactly my feeling as well. There is something about the older dial that is so heartwarming to me. YMMV.


----------



## pkulak

Ajmercado said:


> My mind has been going crazy over getting a strap like this. I think the (suede?) finish gives it a vintage-y feel even though it is a very modern watch. And I love how it kind of tones down the watch as opposed to the bracelet. It makes it fly under the radar a little more which I like. It just looks like the perfect fall strap. How is the stiffness? And how has it broken in or changed from age and wear?
> 
> Also, any chance I can bug you for some more pictures of it on that Seamaster?
> 
> I'm really considering pulling the trigger on it! On the contrary, if you have any other recommendations for leather/suede I'm all ears.


I'd say the stiffness is like any other quality, thicker leather strap. Pretty stiff to start, but it's softened up quite a bit now. Not sure I've noticed it change much. Probably dirtier now, but I've been riding it during my bike commutes. When it starts raining, the watch will have to go in the bag or go on the bracelet. 

Here's a shot that shows more of the strap. It's leather on a diver, I know, but I just love it for some reason.


----------



## pkulak

Ajmercado said:


> My mind has been going crazy over getting a strap like this. I think the (suede?) finish gives it a vintage-y feel even though it is a very modern watch. And I love how it kind of tones down the watch as opposed to the bracelet. It makes it fly under the radar a little more which I like. It just looks like the perfect fall strap. How is the stiffness? And how has it broken in or changed from age and wear?
> 
> Also, any chance I can bug you for some more pictures of it on that Seamaster?
> 
> I'm really considering pulling the trigger on it! On the contrary, if you have any other recommendations for leather/suede I'm all ears.


I'd say the stiffness is like any other quality, thicker leather strap. Pretty stiff to start, but it's softened up quite a bit now. Not sure I've noticed it change much. Probably dirtier now, but I've been riding it during my bike commutes. When it starts raining, the watch will have to go in the bag or go on the bracelet. 

Here's a shot that shows more of the strap. It's leather on a diver, I know, but I just love it for some reason.

View attachment 13553207


----------



## Ajmercado

pkulak said:


> I'd say the stiffness is like any other quality, thicker leather strap. Pretty stiff to start, but it's softened up quite a bit now. Not sure I've noticed it change much. Probably dirtier now, but I've been riding it during my bike commutes. When it starts raining, the watch will have to go in the bag or go on the bracelet.
> 
> Here's a shot that shows more of the strap. It's leather on a diver, I know, but I just love it for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 13553207


Thanks for the reply, it looks great 

I know the oxymoron with leather on divers but man it works well! Gonna have to snag me one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

I just had my first "hands on" experience with the black dial on rubber last evening. It's the only one left at my OB. The others have all sold.

The features and details all compliment each other, and the wave dial is executed very well. All elements work well together to make this a special watch as opposed to just the next generation of SMP. Also, the "Reese's Cup" helium escape valve is really a non-issue. It looks worse in the pics than it is in reality. I think many will be happy with this watch, and while it will still be the model that attracts many first-time Omega buyers, it will be one that will be kept in the collection for years to come instead of sold in a year or two in order to buy something better. Think about it, an outstanding version of an iconic dial, a master chronometer, the new adjustable bracelet clasp or rubber strap, and Omega's quality fit and finish all at a great price point. I've converted from an admirer to a fan.


----------



## Ajmercado

qa_ii said:


> I just had my first "hands on" experience with the black dial on rubber last evening. It's the only one left at my OB. The others have all sold.
> 
> The features and details all compliment each other, and the wave dial is executed very well. All elements work well together to make this a special watch as opposed to just the next generation of SMP. Also, the "Reese's Cup" helium escape valve is really a non-issue. It looks worse in the pics than it is in reality. I think many will be happy with this watch, and while it will still be the model that attracts many first-time Omega buyers, it will be one that will be kept in the collection for years to come instead of sold in a year or two in order to buy something better. Think about it, an outstanding version of an iconic dial, a master chronometer, the new adjustable bracelet clasp or rubber strap, and Omega's quality fit and finish all at a great price point. I've converted from an admirer to a fan.


I agree with all your points. I came from hating Seamasters to owning this watch. I was totally sold on it. Toothpaste cap HE valve like you said, isn't a big deal in person, stock pics don't do it justice. Bigger size also a non issue to me and I have small wrists. Thickness, again, not an issue.

I think this is the iteration where they took every single piece of feedback from prior models and just gave the entire watch a facelift.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambull

qa_ii said:


> I just had my first "hands on" experience with the black dial on rubber last evening. It's the only one left at my OB. The others have all sold.
> 
> The features and details all compliment each other, and the wave dial is executed very well. All elements work well together to make this a special watch as opposed to just the next generation of SMP. Also, the "Reese's Cup" helium escape valve is really a non-issue. It looks worse in the pics than it is in reality. I think many will be happy with this watch, and while it will still be the model that attracts many first-time Omega buyers, it will be one that will be kept in the collection for years to come instead of sold in a year or two in order to buy something better. Think about it, an outstanding version of an iconic dial, a master chronometer, the new adjustable bracelet clasp or rubber strap, and Omega's quality fit and finish all at a great price point. I've converted from an admirer to a fan.


Great post and points. i am still struggling with the size though and am leaning towards the previous model after many months of excitement for the newer one. It's not that the newer version is too big in general, it's more of a personal thing for me in that i already have enough bigger watches with my trio of black bays, and DSOTM. My next few watch purchases are going to be of the smaller size, and with the SMP being on my hit list, i just don't think I can justify another "largerish" watch in the rotation. I really think the size was the only bad move they made with this watch. just seems so unnecessary.

The reeses peanut butter cup would be a non-issue for me as well!


----------



## Ajmercado

Ambull said:


> Great post and points. i am still struggling with the size though and am leaning towards the previous model after many months of excitement for the newer one. It's not that the newer version is too big in general, it's more of a personal thing for me in that i already have enough bigger watches with my trio of black bays, and DSOTM. My next few watch purchases are going to be of the smaller size, and with the SMP being on my hit list, i just don't think I can justify another "largerish" watch in the rotation. I really think the size was the only bad move they made with this watch. just seems so unnecessary.
> 
> The reeses peanut butter cup would be a non-issue for me as well!


I don't blame you, and I do agree with you that while the bigger size is not really a positive of the watch, everyone would've preferred that it stay the same or shrink down IMO. Owning the watch I can say the size doesn't bother me, but so far it's still confusing to me why they did it, considering that the same movement is used in the 39.5mm Planet Ocean.

My theory is this: if they kept it at 41mm, or even made an alternative midsize model, it would just look too busy and squished. Especially if they kept the applied logo like people are also complaining about. Having a bigger dial let's the whole thing breathe a little more considering the bolder ceramic-etched waves and the maxi indices.

I'm not saying I like that they increased the size, but that's the only reasons I can think of of why they did it. It can't be because of the movement size!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmp216

pkulak said:


> Ajmercado said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mind has been going crazy over getting a strap like this. I think the (suede?) finish gives it a vintage-y feel even though it is a very modern watch. And I love how it kind of tones down the watch as opposed to the bracelet. It makes it fly under the radar a little more which I like. It just looks like the perfect fall strap. How is the stiffness? And how has it broken in or changed from age and wear?
> 
> Also, any chance I can bug you for some more pictures of it on that Seamaster? 🙂
> 
> I'm really considering pulling the trigger on it! On the contrary, if you have any other recommendations for leather/suede I'm all ears.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say the stiffness is like any other quality, thicker leather strap. Pretty stiff to start, but it's softened up quite a bit now. Not sure I've noticed it change much. Probably dirtier now, but I've been riding it during my bike commutes. When it starts raining, the watch will have to go in the bag or go on the bracelet. 😄
> 
> Here's a shot that shows more of the strap. It's leather on a diver, I know, but I just love it for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 13553207
Click to expand...

Really creative combination. Looks great nice job!


----------



## San Ramon

She's here, one week after I placed the order, all the bells and whistles that I need and she is gorgeous :-!

View attachment 13562669


----------



## tbensous

San Ramon said:


> She's here, one week after I placed the order, all the bells and whistles that I need and she is gorgeous :-!
> 
> View attachment 13562669


Is that blue or black?
Do you have more wrist shots?
Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## San Ramon

Yep, she's black, very rich looking. The blue is more casual wear, might have to cough up for when we go casual


----------



## Dark Overlord

got to handle a couple at the Omega boutique a couple weeks ago. Love the size, a great watch but I think I'm still leaning the older model chrono... at least for when I'm ready to purchase for myself. The white on the bezel plays sportier, more like an Oris Aquis and I prefer the classiness of the last model's bezel.

but they are both great models and I would be over joyed to own either the new or old version.


----------



## San Ramon

The 8800 is a nice movement to see through the back., yum. But all SMP are king!


----------



## ck13

Deposit paid. Wasn't sure about two tone...but in person it is so beautiful


----------



## San Ramon

Yep two tone is very nice, I had a sub in two tone and it was stunning the SMP will notch it up, enjoy.


----------



## King_Neptune

Just curious...has anyone seen the LE titanium-tantalum in person yet?


----------



## Cybotron

ck13 said:


> Deposit paid. Wasn't sure about two tone...but in person it is so beautiful


I love this one. I'm probably going to buy it also. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## San Ramon

Looks more feminine to me, BUT I have not seen it in person. :/


----------



## Cybotron

Which version are you referring too?


San Ramon said:


> Looks more feminine to me, BUT I have not seen it in person. :/


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## richterto

Here's my new blue one I picked up from an AD. They only had the strap version left and I couldn't wait. I'll have to pick up the bracelet separately when it becomes available. Any official word on whether the sapphire is AR coated on either side?


----------



## Ajmercado

richterto said:


> Here's my new blue one I picked up from an AD. They only had the strap version left and I couldn't wait. I'll have to pick up the bracelet separately when it becomes available. Any official word on whether the sapphire is AR coated on either side?
> 
> View attachment 13565975


I own the blue like you but on bracelet. Considering this the the most invisible crystal I've seen, and I've had double coated sapphires, I would definitely say it is both coated on the outside and the inside.

I'm the opposite of you I got the bracelet and I want to buy the rubber later on. How do you like it? Any cons?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## San Ramon

Cybotron said:


> Which version are you referring too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


 LE titanium-tantalum


----------



## Tony Abbate

damascato said:


> Tried this one on yesterday at the Sydney Martin Place boutique. A real beauty. Shame ADs don't store it yet, because I'm VERY tempted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Is this the rose/ Sedna gold? Does it look like regular rose gold? Cant find one here yet? Thanks


----------



## richterto

Ajmercado said:


> I own the blue like you but on bracelet. Considering this the the most invisible crystal I've seen, and I've had double coated sapphires, I would definitely say it is both coated on the outside and the inside.
> 
> I'm the opposite of you I got the bracelet and I want to buy the rubber later on. How do you like it? Any cons?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The rubber strap is great. The color matches well to the watch head. It also fits flush with the case which makes it look like it really belongs there. It's a good texture and soft. Dust and dirt doesn't seem to stick to it so it's so far easy to keep clean. My one con is that since the watch is already a bit big, the strap adds even more to my wrist and makes my shirt cuff slightly tighter than I would like. In the future I'd probably wear it on a bracelet in the office and switch to the strap for casual situations and weekends.

How do you like the bracelet?


----------



## Cybotron

San Ramon said:


> LE titanium-tantalum


I can see that

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## San Ramon

Just a note to the already owners of the 8800. My black SMP I noticed that when I am outside in bright sunlight the face waves sort of turn white'ish. When inside buildings they are grey'ish. Love them waves, at first I thought they are a distraction, but man Omega did an awesome job. I'm not into bling, this watch will be selling like crazy, very modern with heritage. Oh, three days and gained 0 seconds when tested against the atomic clock on a daily bases.


----------



## borre

San Ramon said:


> Just a note to the already owners of the 8800. My black SMP I noticed that when I am outside in bright sunlight the face waves sort of turn white'ish. When inside buildings they are grey'ish. Love them waves, at first I thought they are a distraction, but man Omega did an awesome job. I'm not into bling, this watch will be selling like crazy, very modern with heritage. Oh, three days and gained 0 seconds when tested against the atomic clock on a daily bases.


Mine looses 1.5 spd. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Ajmercado

richterto said:


> The rubber strap is great. The color matches well to the watch head. It also fits flush with the case which makes it look like it really belongs there. It's a good texture and soft. Dust and dirt doesn't seem to stick to it so it's so far easy to keep clean. My one con is that since the watch is already a bit big, the strap adds even more to my wrist and makes my shirt cuff slightly tighter than I would like. In the future I'd probably wear it on a bracelet in the office and switch to the strap for casual situations and weekends.
> 
> How do you like the bracelet?


The bracelet is very nice. As I'm sure you know it has a flatter design compared to the original, but I don't mind I like it and it makes it thinner imo versus the more rounded links of the former version. The links are brushed incredibly well, they play with the light so well. The polished center accents are very complimentary to the whole thing, and the bracelet sits nice and flush with the case. Clasp is bigger than the original but I don't notice it very much, the micro adjust is very nice and handy on the fly. Overall feels super solid and great quality! The only thing I've noticed recently that's not a huge deal but kinda odd to me, is that near the clasp the half or quarter links don't have the same little polished center pieces that the normal links have. It would've been nicer to have it fully match all the way to the clasp, but perhaps there's a structural reason for omitting the polished bits. Either way it's not a big deal and not noticeable unless you're really scrutinizing, but I just saw it the other day. Please excuse my dirty bracelet with water marks haha









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## San Ramon

borre said:


> Mine looses 1.5 spd. Should I be concerned?


I don't know but if it does not meet the spec per the manual and METAS of -0/+5 Sec.per day then I would be 
concerned.

_"COSC certification guarantees a movement's accuracy between -4 to +6 seconds per day. METAS takes this significantly further, with the movement as well as function of each watch exposed to magnetic fields over 15,000 gauss and required accuracy of between 0 and +5 seconds per day in a series of varying positions and extreme temperatures. Needless to say, METAS certification is far more rigorous than COSC when it comes to accuracy_"


----------



## krisrsolebury

borre said:


> Mine looses 1.5 spd. Should I be concerned?


On it's face that is slightly out of METAS spec, but without more info it's hard to come to any conclusions - and even then it would be hard for people here to come to a conclusion.

The number of hours you're wearing it per day, the amount of activity while wearing it, the most frequent resting position while on your wrist, and the position you leave it resting while off your wrist all come into play. I mean, I'd hope that as long as it's relatively wound it would be within METAS spec, but it might be worth a tiny bit of experimentation on your part -

If you are wearing it a decent amount each day so you're confident it's wound somewhere between 50-100% (METAS tests at 30%, but giving a little leeway) most of the time, have you tried resting it in different positions at night and seeing if there's a difference? Crown up, crown down, dial up, etc? There's always a decent chance that there's a resting position that will cause it to run faster overnight than others which could result in something well within spec.

It's not perfect, but -1.5 per day would be considered great on almost any other watch including almost any COSC, so if resting position and hours-worn-per-day solves the problem, there's a chance everything is kosher. Worth a try.


----------



## richterto

I've been wearing mine almost non-stop since I picked it up on Saturday and it's fast by 5 seconds now... so it's gaining about 1 second per day. Pretty good!


----------



## borre

krisrsolebury said:


> On it's face that is slightly out of METAS spec, but without more info it's hard to come to any conclusions - and even then it would be hard for people here to come to a conclusion.
> 
> The number of hours you're wearing it per day, the amount of activity while wearing it, the most frequent resting position while on your wrist, and the position you leave it resting while off your wrist all come into play. I mean, I'd hope that as long as it's relatively wound it would be within METAS spec, but it might be worth a tiny bit of experimentation on your part -
> 
> If you are wearing it a decent amount each day so you're confident it's wound somewhere between 50-100% (METAS tests at 30%, but giving a little leeway) most of the time, have you tried resting it in different positions at night and seeing if there's a difference? Crown up, crown down, dial up, etc? There's always a decent chance that there's a resting position that will cause it to run faster overnight than others which could result in something well within spec.
> 
> It's not perfect, but -1.5 per day would be considered great on almost any other watch including almost any COSC, so if resting position and hours-worn-per-day solves the problem, there's a chance everything is kosher. Worth a try.


It's on wrist 24h per day. I have it for 3 weeks now. I only put it to rest one time for about 6 hours with dial up... in that position it ran -3 spd.


----------



## richterto

Ajmercado said:


> The bracelet is very nice. As I'm sure you know it has a flatter design compared to the original, but I don't mind I like it and it makes it thinner imo versus the more rounded links of the former version. The links are brushed incredibly well, they play with the light so well. The polished center accents are very complimentary to the whole thing, and the bracelet sits nice and flush with the case. Clasp is bigger than the original but I don't notice it very much, the micro adjust is very nice and handy on the fly. Overall feels super solid and great quality! The only thing I've noticed recently that's not a huge deal but kinda odd to me, is that near the clasp the half or quarter links don't have the same little polished center pieces that the normal links have. It would've been nicer to have it fully match all the way to the clasp, but perhaps there's a structural reason for omitting the polished bits. Either way it's not a big deal and not noticeable unless you're really scrutinizing, but I just saw it the other day. Please excuse my dirty bracelet with water marks haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Weird. So if you had spare links, could you replace those strange half and quarter links with normal links to improve the look?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

richterto said:


> Weird. So if you had spare links, could you replace those strange half and quarter links with normal links to improve the look?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


The quarter link near the regular links I'm sure can be removed, but the "quarter link" near the clasp is actually the part that connects the bracelet to the clasp, and is actually one solid piece. If you look closely at the piece by the clasp, it is actually one piece that's been etched to look like the rest of the 5 link bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

Has anyone thrown their 8800 on a nato or perlon yet? Would love to see pics if possible 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njavier03

Ajmercado said:


> The quarter link near the regular links I'm sure can be removed, but the "quarter link" near the clasp is actually the part that connects the bracelet to the clasp, and is actually one solid piece. If you look closely at the piece by the clasp, it is actually one piece that's been etched to look like the rest of the 5 link bracelet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is making my decision to go with rubber even easier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

njavier03 said:


> This is making my decision to go with rubber even easier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. I guess so. I honestly still love the bracelet. That's just a quirk I noticed the other day. Otherwise it's unnoticeable in daily wear. Although the rubber does look amazing, so I'd like to have that as an option too. For the price difference I would personally say go for the bracelet, it's an incredibly well made piece of metal! The quarter links aren't a deal breaker for me at least

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orbitalheel

Pics on this thread are so tempting... Ahh please release one in midsize!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## njavier03

Ajmercado said:


> Haha. I guess so. I honestly still love the bracelet. That's just a quirk I noticed the other day. Otherwise it's unnoticeable in daily wear. Although the rubber does look amazing, so I'd like to have that as an option too. For the price difference I would personally say go for the bracelet, it's an incredibly well made piece of metal! The quarter links aren't a deal breaker for me at least
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm just not a fan of bracelets tbh. I prefer leather or rubber. They're just more comfortable to me. Everyone has their own taste/likes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pianomankd

I just came on this thread again to say....I've been wearing this watch daily for a few weeks now and it's terrifying (Halloween is coming, sorry...) how accurate this watch is. It has lost maybe half a second/second TOTAL in the last three weeks. An amazing timepiece. 

If any of you are on the fence about this model, get out there and get one. You won't regret it. I promise.


----------



## ceebee

This post has too muck yaking and not enough action...........more pics please


----------



## Ajmercado

pianomankd said:


> I just came on this thread again to say....I've been wearing this watch daily for a few weeks now and it's terrifying (Halloween is coming, sorry...) how accurate this watch is. It has lost maybe half a second/second TOTAL in the last three weeks. An amazing timepiece.
> 
> If any of you are on the fence about this model, get out there and get one. You won't regret it. I promise.


WOW. That's insane. I'm getting +3.5 dial up, -1.5 crown up, and about +0.5 crown down overnight.

I think you can guess what position I leave it in while I sleep 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bber45

Here we go


----------



## San Ramon

krisrsolebury said:


> On it's face that is slightly out of METAS spec, but without more info it's hard to come to any conclusions - and even then it would be hard for people here to come to a conclusion.
> 
> The number of hours you're wearing it per day, the amount of activity while wearing it, the most frequent resting position while on your wrist, and the position you leave it resting while off your wrist all come into play. I mean, I'd hope that as long as it's relatively wound it would be within METAS spec, but it might be worth a tiny bit of experimentation on your part -
> 
> If you are wearing it a decent amount each day so you're confident it's wound somewhere between 50-100% (METAS tests at 30%, but giving a little leeway) most of the time, have you tried resting it in different positions at night and seeing if there's a difference? Crown up, crown down, dial up, etc? There's always a decent chance that there's a resting position that will cause it to run faster overnight than others which could result in something well within spec.
> 
> It's not perfect, but -1.5 per day would be considered great on almost any other watch including almost any COSC, so if resting position and hours-worn-per-day solves the problem, there's a chance everything is kosher. Worth a try.


Here is the excerpt from METAS, I expect the tolerance as tested " Although the COSC may test the precision of the watch in different temporal conditions, the simulation of natural wearing of the watch is never carried out. METAS advocates exactly these test methods by simulating daily wear and tear including test of waterproofness and magnetic resistance." I expect the tolerance given in daily wear, while sleeping ( me that is) and face up, down, etc. Who in the he'll wants to babysit a watch to meet tolerance. The bottom line for me if the watch does not stay within spec while in normal use, return to sender and fix or replace with another brand that meets my expectations, paid to much $$$$ otherwise + babysitting a watch to meet expectations?


----------



## bber45

Watchfinder CO just uploaded there review on the new SMP 300


----------



## krisrsolebury

ceebee said:


> This post has too muck yaking and not enough action...........more pics please


|>


----------



## 1165dvd

bber45 said:


> Watchfinder CO just uploaded there review on the new SMP 300


This guy does excellent reviews. His filming abilities are top notch. I've been waning on my decision to order the black dial and considering changing to blue, but seeing his video reinforced my initial choice. I was quoted an end of October delivery. Wednesday is the last day of October. Hoping that my AD comes through.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mav

I'm still breathless with anticipation for *the call*. Meanwhile, keep the videos and photos coming!


----------



## Buckatron

That new rubber strap looks awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Does anyone know if these fit on the older SMPC? Or for that matter any smp

Thanks


----------



## bber45

1165dvd said:


> This guy does excellent reviews. His filming abilities are top notch. I've been waning on my decision to order the black dial and considering changing to blue, but seeing his video reinforced my initial choice. I was quoted an end of October delivery. Wednesday is the last day of October. Hoping that my AD comes through.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm leaning towards the black too. I have a blue SMP 300 and I love it. But variety is the spice of life. After seeing This new video, that black is just sexy.


----------



## tctan

I've had the black and blue Seamasters before and always thought the blue were more interesting. I want to like the grey faced dial but I think it looks odd and looks much better on the new Aqua Terra models.


----------



## Cybotron

Seems the grey isn't really popular. I'm seeing the majority buying the black and blue dials. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

tctan said:


> I've had the black and blue Seamasters before and always thought the blue were more interesting. I want to like the grey faced dial but I think it looks odd and looks much better on the new Aqua Terra models.


Felt the same as you tctan. But this new model, for whatever reason, says to me that the black is the way to go. I too had the blue in the previous gen. And I've always felt the SMP was a blue watch at heart, but the new model has changed my mind. Plus I feel like it will look better on black rubber over blue, which I intend to buy.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13

I have the black and absolutely LOVE it. I'd never trade it, but the blue is AWESOME, too. It's really a "six in one hand, half dozen in the other" situation.


----------



## pirate1110

Is the Metas movement pretty accurate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misterpeanut

Love the black. I wear my watches on my right wrist and I'm a bit worried about the HE valve, so I'll have to try it on in person again.


----------



## 1165dvd

pirate1110 said:


> Is the Metas movement pretty accurate?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko

Can anyone comment on the lume colours, and any differences between the grey dial and the others. 

I have seen promotional videos that show blue/green mix in the blue dial (maybe black too) but the grey appears green throughout. 

Does anyone have pictures or comments on this?


----------



## yannis

This is by far the best SMP made by Omega, congrats to the new owners for the acquisition.


----------



## Stanul

zuiko said:


> Can anyone comment on the lume colours, and any differences between the grey dial and the others.
> 
> I have seen promotional videos that show blue/green mix in the blue dial (maybe black too) but the grey appears green throughout.
> 
> Does anyone have pictures or comments on this?


I have the grey and definitely has the same arrangement: green for minutes and blue for hour and markers


----------



## Stanul

zuiko said:


> Can anyone comment on the lume colours, and any differences between the grey dial and the others.
> 
> I have seen promotional videos that show blue/green mix in the blue dial (maybe black too) but the grey appears green throughout.
> 
> Does anyone have pictures or comments on this?


I have the grey and definitely has the same arrangement: green for minutes and blue for hour and markers


----------



## Turpinr

ajbutler13 said:


> I have the black and absolutely LOVE it. I'd never trade it, but the blue is AWESOME, too. It's really a "six in one hand, half dozen in the other" situation.
> 
> View attachment 13594199


It's stunning


----------



## 1165dvd

Not sure if this video has previously been posted to the thread, but here you go anyway. Just more reinforcement of my choice.


----------



## 1165dvd

Not sure if this video has previously been posted to the thread, but here you go anyway. Just more reinforcement of my choice.


----------



## tbensous

Went to the OB in Sydney, Australia (Bondi Junction), and tried the two models they had on display.
Black on Black rubber, and Gold/Stainless steel/Blue on bracelet.

Both are really amazing, it's a shame they didn't have the blue/steel on steel.

The watch looks amazing IRL. The thickness is excellent (thank you Omega). The size I felt is very good, and the HE valve was not shocking IRL, I didn't notice it.

Note for people with a small wrist, I have a 6.5" wrist and had to use the last hole for the rubber strap. If your wrist is thiner, the rubber might be too big depending on how lose you like your watch.
The rubber is very comfortable and soft, much thiner than the PO 2500 one I am used to. I really like it as well, but would get the watch on the bracelet I think. Maybe both is the good choice 

That would definitely be one of my next watches, if the wife accepts the business case... hum... need to work on that one still...
Really beautiful master piece by Omega.. this is going to sell well for sure.


----------



## Rahul718

tbensous said:


> View attachment 13598155
> View attachment 13598157
> View attachment 13598161
> View attachment 13598163
> View attachment 13598167
> View attachment 13598169
> View attachment 13598171
> View attachment 13598175
> View attachment 13598181
> View attachment 13598185
> 
> 
> Went to the OB in Sydney, Australia (Bondi Junction), and tried the two models they had on display.
> Black on Black rubber, and Gold/Stainless steel/Blue on bracelet.
> 
> Both are really amazing, it's a shame they didn't have the blue/steel on steel.
> 
> The watch looks amazing IRL. The thickness is excellent (thank you Omega). The size I felt is very good, and the *HE valve was not shocking IRL, I didn't notice it.*
> 
> Note for people with a small wrist, I have a 6.5" wrist and had to use the last hole for the rubber strap. If your wrist is thiner, the rubber might be too big depending on how lose you like your watch.
> The rubber is very comfortable and soft, much thiner than the PO 2500 one I am used to. I really like it as well, but would get the watch on the bracelet I think. Maybe both is the good choice
> 
> That would definitely be one of my next watches, if the wife accepts the business case... hum... need to work on that one still...
> Really beautiful master piece by Omega.. this is going to sell well for sure.


I noticed someone else mention that the HE valve really doesn't look bad in person, but I have to admit, I'm only looking at photos of the new watch right now and the HE valve looks absolutely hideous. I can't wait to see it in person and hope that I'm proved wrong. Call me a skeptic, but I fail to believe how something that looks that bad in pictures can actually be bearable in person.


----------



## Deanster

I know that folks here are outraged by the 'peanut butter cup' HE valve shape, but as someone who owns SMP's 2254 and 2231, and 2500/8500 PO's I can say that the taper on the new SMP's HE valve helps reduce its visual impact on the slightly larger case, and is to my eye a significant positive in making this watch balanced. 

Much like the much-discussed laser waves on the new dial, I think it's something that catches the Omega WIS's eye in pics, but kind of disappears on the wrist (maybe less so in the two-tone versions, where the valve crown is gold!). 

I have to say that this thread is making me lust for one of the new SMP's... if I'm honest, the only significant thing stopping me from buying is the inability to decide between blue/black/gray/two-tone versions.


----------



## Mtnmansa

My choice and couldn't be happier. Saw it in the flesh and blew me away.
Not better than the blue/black counterparts just different.


----------



## tbensous

Rahul718 said:


> I noticed someone else mention that the HE valve really doesn't look bad in person, but I have to admit, I'm only looking at photos of the new watch right now and the HE valve looks absolutely hideous. I can't wait to see it in person and hope that I'm proved wrong. Call me a skeptic, but I fail to believe how something that looks that bad in pictures can actually be bearable in person.


Go check it out in person. The dial is so beautiful that you don't even look at the HE valve. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 65rob

We need some side by side with old version, how much more they charging for new to old anybody know?


----------



## ck13

My black and sedna rose gold two tone Seamaster is inbound next week.


----------



## MichaelB25

I really need to stop going to the Omega Boutique, because each time I do I get closer to leaving with one of these.


----------



## kmp216

I recently picked one up from an AD - blue dial with the stainless steel bracelet. Some thoughts.

The dial may be the most gorgeous dial I've seen. The etched "waves" are brilliant. I constantly catch myself staring at it and rotating my wrist to see the light play off of it at different angles. Absolutely mesmerizing. I like they ditched the applied logo - would have been too much with the etching - and the hint of red really pops. The symmetry fiend in me loves that they moved the date window to 6 o'clock. Also for some reason I can't explain, I always thought previous SMPc bracelet looked too "90's" - to me the subtle updates look much more sleek and modern.

That's not to say I don't have a few gripes. While I don't necessarily have a problem with the 42mm case size, I'd prefer it to be slightly smaller, 40-41mm. I also agree the He valve too obnoxiously large. Lastly, and what ultimately bugs me the most, I wish the bracelet tapered like the PO bracelet. Looks much nicer on the wrist and would alleviate some weight from the clasp.

All in, I think it's an iconic update to the SMP. Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## tbensous

kmp216 said:


> I recently picked one up from an AD - blue dial with the stainless steel bracelet. Some thoughts.
> 
> The dial may be the most gorgeous dial I've seen. The etched "waves" are brilliant. I constantly catch myself staring at it and rotating my wrist to see the light play off of it at different angles. Absolutely mesmerizing. I like they ditched the applied logo - would have been too much with the etching - and the hint of red really pops. The symmetry fiend in me loves that they moved the date window to 6 o'clock. Also for some reason I can't explain, I always thought previous SMPc bracelet looked too "90's" - to me the subtle updates look much more sleek and modern.
> 
> That's not to say I don't have a few gripes. While I don't necessarily have a problem with the 42mm case size, I'd prefer it to be slightly smaller, 40-41mm. I also agree the He valve too obnoxiously large. Lastly, and what ultimately bugs me the most, I wish the bracelet tapered like the PO bracelet. Looks much nicer on the wrist and would alleviate some weight from the clasp.
> 
> All in, I think it's an iconic update to the SMP. Very happy with my purchase.
> 
> View attachment 13603281


Very nice. More wrist shots please 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmp216

tbensous said:


> Very nice. More wrist shots please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I can get some more this weekend.


----------



## Ajmercado

kmp216 said:


> I recently picked one up from an AD - blue dial with the stainless steel bracelet. Some thoughts.
> 
> The dial may be the most gorgeous dial I've seen. The etched "waves" are brilliant. I constantly catch myself staring at it and rotating my wrist to see the light play off of it at different angles. Absolutely mesmerizing. I like they ditched the applied logo - would have been too much with the etching - and the hint of red really pops. The symmetry fiend in me loves that they moved the date window to 6 o'clock. Also for some reason I can't explain, I always thought previous SMPc bracelet looked too "90's" - to me the subtle updates look much more sleek and modern.
> 
> That's not to say I don't have a few gripes. While I don't necessarily have a problem with the 42mm case size, I'd prefer it to be slightly smaller, 40-41mm. I also agree the He valve too obnoxiously large. Lastly, and what ultimately bugs me the most, I wish the bracelet tapered like the PO bracelet. Looks much nicer on the wrist and would alleviate some weight from the clasp.
> 
> All in, I think it's an iconic update to the SMP. Very happy with my purchase.
> 
> View attachment 13603281


I too have the blue on bracelet model. My thoughts on your gripes:

I agree it would've been perhaps better at 40-41mm, don't know why it really needs to be increased considering the 39.5mm PO has the same exact movement.

HE valve is large and some don't like the shape, though to be completely honest I don't even realize it's there 99.9% of the time. I'm so mesmerized by the dial and lovely case finishing that I couldn't care less about the HE valve, it just sits in my peripheral vision to be honest. No harm no foul.

About the non-tapering bracelet, I agree 100%. I really wish they did this. It would be so nice and elegant. However, I know the original doesn't taper so perhaps it's for that reason they didn't do it here? Also, tapering the bracelet could make the watch head appear even larger...just a thought. I love the bracelet and clasp but tapering would've been cool.

None are deal breakers for me....I mean, obviously I bought the watch  I've already taken a bath in the depreciation and my clasp is all types of scratched from hardcore desk diving! There's no turning back now. But then again, if there was a chance at turning back I wouldn't have swiped my card  Enjoy your blue-tiful watch just as I am!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcc5024

This is my favorite by far. The grey dial with blue bezel just pops. Congrats


Mtnmansa said:


> View attachment 13599189
> 
> 
> My choice and couldn't be happier. Saw it in the flesh and blew me away.
> Not better than the blue/black counterparts just different.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## InFlames235

All these pics are making the wait much harder! This will be my first ever luxury watch, and my "goal" watch ever since I watched Goldeneye at 13 years old. It got delayed out of October but am being told that it's guaranteed to be in this month. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## mcbowflex

I just picked up a black SMP on a bracelet on Tuesday. My first luxury piece and will be my only watch for a long time.



http://imgur.com/QlpbeHt


Still monitoring the accuracy of mine. It seems to be running just a hair slow. I'm hoping this evens out within a week or so as I really don't want to have to send it in to get regulated within specs.


----------



## Ajmercado

Some pics from this morning. A couple from in my car, one from inside, and a lume shot in the laundry room right after coming in from outside. Still loving the blue!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Ajmercado said:


> Some pics from this morning. A couple from in my car, one from inside, and a lume shot in the laundry room right after coming in from outside. Still loving the blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the blue. That would be my choice too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Ajmercado said:


> Some pics from this morning. A couple from in my car, one from inside, and a lume shot in the laundry room right after coming in from outside. Still loving the blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do the lumes are all the same color? All blue or all green?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

tbensous said:


> Do the lumes are all the same color? All blue or all green?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The lume is definitely both blue and green as intended. But when it's fully charged it can appear the same color, and photos don't represent it well either. After 30 seconds or so you can really see the different colors! In daylight both are white and sometimes an eggshell white in different lighting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

mcbowflex said:


> I just picked up a black SMP on a bracelet on Tuesday. My first luxury piece and will be my only watch for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/QlpbeHt
> 
> 
> Still monitoring the accuracy of mine. It seems to be running just a hair slow. I'm hoping this evens out within a week or so as I really don't want to have to send it in to get regulated within specs.


I wouldn't even worry about timing it for the first 2-3 weeks. It'll take a little while for the break in period and it usually settles in after a few weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LinuxJonCB

Beautiful lume!


----------



## bbuckbbuck

ac921ol said:


> Does anyone know if these fit on the older SMPC? Or for that matter any smp
> 
> Thanks


they DO NOT fit the last generation SMPc. tried and the lug holes miss the mark.


----------



## clockyg

Love all these pictures! So strange, when the new SMPs were announced I thought they were really ugly (struggling with the waves), but over time it's grown on me. Starting to wonder if I need to trade my old one in!


----------



## RTK27

Got mine on Friday:
































First impressions:
Quality is outstanding, even more so for the price. I've had multiple Omega's, SubC and IWC and I can easily say that this one can compete with the Rolex and easily destroyes earlier Omega's in engineerings quality.

Especially the case finishing, dial quality and the bezel finishing and action are absolutely amazing, considering this retails for €4400 and not the €7000 Rolex asks for the SubC

Wearability and size
Would have liked it if Omega kept the original sizing of 41mm but the 42mm is still wearing fine, especially because of the comfortable and thick rubber strap. (That has a very nice beveled edged buckle)

Waves are a great addition and nod to the past and far less noticeable than photos suggest, the ceramic dial all in itself has a quality feel to it with the rich sunburst finish and CRISP finishing and dial text, unbelievable for the price.

Accuracy is +2 sec a day which is great for me. 
And now even comes with 5 years of warranty.

Again, this watch delivers so much tech and quality for the price it makes me question if this makes my other watch obsolete...


----------



## Cheverian

"Waves are a great addition and nod to the past and far less noticeable than photos suggest, the ceramic dial all in itself has a quality feel to it with the rich sunburst finish and CRISP finishing and dial text, unbelievable for the price."

That's interesting to hear about the waves. In the photos I have seen they appear too pronounced for my taste. The overall design can't be described as subtle. Great lume!


----------



## ajbutler13

Cheverian said:


> "Waves are a great addition and nod to the past and far less noticeable than photos suggest, the ceramic dial all in itself has a quality feel to it with the rich sunburst finish and CRISP finishing and dial text, unbelievable for the price."
> 
> That's interesting to hear about the waves. In the photos I have seen they appear too pronounced for my taste. The overall design can't be described as subtle. Great lume!


The waves range from "you can't even see them" to "you can't help but see them." Long story short, the waves will certainly be "too pronounced for your taste" sometimes.


----------



## Cheverian

I have the SMP 2531.80.00 and the waves on that version did tend to jump out at me at first. They almost seemed to vibrate, especially in direct sunlight. Now I don't really notice them. I don't dislike the 8800, but maybe because I'm wearing my Planet Ocean 2201.50.00 today I am in a more muted mood. I'm unlikely to pick up the SMP 8800, in any case, because I am way overdue buying a Speedmaster. But I can appreciate the excitement of everyone here getting a pre-holiday gift in the post.


----------



## Ajmercado

For those that own or have handled a SubC, I’m curious what your thoughts are on the quality of this Seamaster vs a SubC. I know someone commented on that just a few posts ago and I would like to hear more from people. 

I’ve only handled a Batman GMT and I can for sure say the bezel action is superior to the Seamaster, but that was no surprise. Otherwise the size at 40mm was nice. Obviously a very different watch but that’s all I’ve handled Rolex-wise

The crystal on the Seamaster is almost nonexistent due to the AR coatings. The clear caseback is a neat plus (IMO). The brushing and finishing looked pretty similar to the Rolex as far as I can tell. Both great quality. I like the twisted lugs on the Seamaster compared to the chunky lugs of the newer Rolex models. The ceramic bezel inserts I think are comparable and the enamel inlay on the Seamasters bezel makes for a super clean look, and no dirt buildup in the grooves of the numbers like the Rolex. On paper the 8800 movement seeems superior, but in all honesty I’m sure this and the Rolex movements perform the same in real life, I doubt you could tell a difference. 

I don’t want to turn this into a “WHICH IS BETTER???” thread, but instead just objectively compare features of both and get insight for those who have handled both. One big reason I got the 8800 SMP is because of its incredible value prop, it punches way above its price point imo. 

So I’d love to hear from others how they compare the two, not necessarily which is “better” overall but more from a quality stance how do they stack up. Happy Monday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13

Ajmercado said:


> For those that own or have handled a SubC, I'm curious what your thoughts are on the quality of this Seamaster vs a SubC. I know someone commented on that just a few posts ago and I would like to hear more from people.
> 
> I've only handled a Batman GMT and I can for sure say the bezel action is superior to the Seamaster, but that was no surprise. Otherwise the size at 40mm was nice. Obviously a very different watch but that's all I've handled Rolex-wise
> 
> The crystal on the Seamaster is almost nonexistent due to the AR coatings. The clear caseback is a neat plus (IMO). The brushing and finishing looked pretty similar to the Rolex as far as I can tell. Both great quality. I like the twisted lugs on the Seamaster compared to the chunky lugs of the newer Rolex models. The ceramic bezel inserts I think are comparable and the enamel inlay on the Seamasters bezel makes for a super clean look, and no dirt buildup in the grooves of the numbers like the Rolex. On paper the 8800 movement seeems superior, but in all honesty I'm sure this and the Rolex movements perform the same in real life, I doubt you could tell a difference.
> 
> I don't want to turn this into a "WHICH IS BETTER???" thread, but instead just objectively compare features of both and get insight for those who have handled both. One big reason I got the 8800 SMP is because of its incredible value prop, it punches way above its price point imo.
> 
> So I'd love to hear from others how they compare the two, not necessarily which is "better" overall but more from a quality stance how do they stack up. Happy Monday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just my opinion here, I think fit and finish and the generally quality is basically on par, at least I wasn't able to see a difference without a loupe. The only noticeable difference to me were the end links and the clasp, I think the SubC still has slightly tighter fitting end links, and the glidelock is still to me a better implementation of adjustable clasp, as it looks the same when extended.


----------



## ck13

Just picked up, excuse the phone pic quality. My first OMEGA, and first two tone.
Will try and write a review after a week or so of wear.
Early signs are good. Feels top quality and is super comfy.
The rubber just goes so well with the aesthetics of the two tone.


----------



## 65rob

Ck13 im thinking between the sub no date and this new omega which one do you love the most and do they wear similar.


----------



## ck13

65rob said:


> Ck13 im thinking between the sub no date and this new omega which one do you love the most and do they wear similar.


Hey 65rob,
To be honest as I've only spent a day with the Seamaster vs a couple of months with the Submariner I can't say at this stage which one I'm more fond of. Although they are both 300m divers, they have such different personalities. After a couple of weeks of constant wear with the SM I'll have a better idea on how to answer that one.
They do wear pretty similar. On paper the SM is ever so slightly bigger, but that hasn't compromised wearability. Lug to lug the sub is around 47, and the SM is 50. 
Height wise I've noticed no difference on the wrist. My wrist is 7.25 inches.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

ck13 said:


> Just picked up, excuse the phone pic quality. My first OMEGA, and first two tone.
> Will try and write a review after a week or so of wear.
> Early signs are good. Feels top quality and is super comfy.
> The rubber just goes so well with the aesthetics of the two tone.
> 
> View attachment 13618551
> 
> View attachment 13618553
> 
> View attachment 13618555
> View attachment 13618557
> View attachment 13618559
> View attachment 13618561
> View attachment 13618565
> View attachment 13618567


Congrats!! The rose gold two tone looks very solid especially with the rubber strap. I'm not a fan of the two tone bracelet for the new SMP and I think the price increase for the bracelet with just a little bit of gold doesn't make sense.

You have a great combo with the no date subC and your new SMP!

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

^^^Thanks Ben! Yeah it's priced too high with the bracelet. Even though they did have the blue two tone version on the bracelet, I just thought it looked really sharp on the rubber. Also I'm abit spoiled with the Sub's bracelet.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

I think the rose gold two tone would look better on a full steel bracelet instead of the two tone bracelet


----------



## iam7head

ajbutler13 said:


> The waves range from "you can't even see them" to "you can't help but see them." Long story short, the waves will certainly be "too pronounced for your taste" sometimes.


I have yet to see them in person but it's the same case when Rolex released the Maxi dial, super glossy ceramic bezel big font and supercase.

It was a understated design to a "LOOK AT ME" diver.

Omega's first and second gen PO been a toolwatch with the matte dial and bezel, now it's disco ball with full bling.

Could be a good or bad thing, depending on what you need.


----------



## Ajmercado

Accounting is apparently some hardcore desk diving. Will never refinish this watch. Thinking of getting an Erika's Originals Trident strap with red stitching though 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Ajmercado said:


> Accounting is apparently some hardcore desk diving. Will never refinish this watch. Thinking of getting an Erika's Originals Trident strap with red stitching though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing unusual here I have similar desk dive marks on my PO 2500 clasp.

They actually are more visible at the beginning but tend to blend more the more the clasp gets scratched. It becomes a kind of patina as it goes and is less noticeable than when the clasp is brand new and gets the first scratches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Ajmercado said:


> Accounting is apparently some hardcore desk diving. Will never refinish this watch. Thinking of getting an Erika's Originals Trident strap with red stitching though
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Signs of a watch being worn, always nice to see!


----------



## Ajmercado

tbensous said:


> Nothing usual here I have similar desk dive marks on my PO 2500 clasp.
> 
> They actually are more visible at the beginning but tend to blend more the more the clasp gets scratched. It becomes a kind of patina as it goes and is less noticeable than when the clasp is brand new and gets the first scratches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point! It'll take on a "natural" brushed finish 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

ck13 said:


> Signs of a watch being worn, always nice to see!


Thanks I agree! I'm a strong advocate of wearing watches you buy, sad that that has to be clarified in the watch world lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh R.

It's inevitable! That's the only detriment of a massive clasp.


----------



## Leonine

Thats the way a watch should look.


----------



## 65rob

Thanks ck13
Cant wait to check the omega out I think i will only be a one luxury watch person so ive narrowed it down to either a sub or an omega
Thanks for your response look forward to future updates.


----------



## Ajmercado

For clarification, this is the blue  what a chameleon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

RTK27 said:


> Got mine on Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First impressions:
> Quality is outstanding, even more so for the price. I've had multiple Omega's, SubC and IWC and I can easily say that this one can compete with the Rolex and easily destroyes earlier Omega's in engineerings quality.
> 
> Especially the case finishing, dial quality and the bezel finishing and action are absolutely amazing, considering this retails for €4400 and not the €7000 Rolex asks for the SubC
> 
> Wearability and size
> Would have liked it if Omega kept the original sizing of 41mm but the 42mm is still wearing fine, especially because of the comfortable and thick rubber strap. (That has a very nice beveled edged buckle)
> 
> Waves are a great addition and nod to the past and far less noticeable than photos suggest, the ceramic dial all in itself has a quality feel to it with the rich sunburst finish and CRISP finishing and dial text, unbelievable for the price.
> 
> Accuracy is +2 sec a day which is great for me.
> And now even comes with 5 years of warranty.
> 
> Again, this watch delivers so much tech and quality for the price it makes me question if this makes my other watch obsolete...


That's an absolutely stunning watch.


----------



## Deli

tbensous said:


> Note for people with a small wrist, I have a 6.5" wrist and had to use the last hole for the rubber strap. If your wrist is thiner, the rubber might be too big depending on how lose you like your watch.


The rubber strap is available in XS or XL as well.


----------



## richterto

Deli said:


> The rubber strap is available in XS or XL as well.


Wow. I did not know that. Too late now since I bought it on the strap.


----------



## TonyDennison

More than compete I think. WOW I am jealous


----------



## tbensous

Deli said:


> The rubber strap is available in XS or XL as well.


Interesting 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

RTK27 said:


> Got mine on Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First impressions:
> Quality is outstanding, even more so for the price. I've had multiple Omega's, SubC and IWC and I can easily say that this one can compete with the Rolex and easily destroyes earlier Omega's in engineerings quality.
> 
> Especially the case finishing, dial quality and the bezel finishing and action are absolutely amazing, considering this retails for €4400 and not the €7000 Rolex asks for the SubC
> 
> Wearability and size
> Would have liked it if Omega kept the original sizing of 41mm but the 42mm is still wearing fine, especially because of the comfortable and thick rubber strap. (That has a very nice beveled edged buckle)
> 
> Waves are a great addition and nod to the past and far less noticeable than photos suggest, the ceramic dial all in itself has a quality feel to it with the rich sunburst finish and CRISP finishing and dial text, unbelievable for the price.
> 
> Accuracy is +2 sec a day which is great for me.
> And now even comes with 5 years of warranty.
> 
> Again, this watch delivers so much tech and quality for the price it makes me question if this makes my other watch obsolete...


This watch looks amazing in the pictures. I have the blue one but I really want to see this one in person when the boutique gets one in. I'll probably end up with both of them. This one was my first choice.

Congrats on that beauty.


----------



## Ajmercado

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

^^^^that looks awesome!


----------



## tbensous

Ajmercado said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Do you have more wrist shots at different angles? How much is your wrist size? The watch looks big on your previous post, but it's beautiful!
Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

Hello there! My wrists are about 6.5", a little on the small side. If you can tell from the comparison pic, it's incredibly similar and wears just like a Seiko SKX does, from the width to the lug-to-lug to the thickness, very similar throughout.

I also have to note, in my opinion pictures make the Seamaster look much bigger than it really is in person. It kind of has a bubble-lens effect and makes it look larger, whereas in reality it's not as big seeing it with your own eyes as compared to a picture.

Let me know if you have any other questions!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

ck13 said:


> ^^^^that looks awesome!


Thank you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Yep definitely a 'bubble lens' effect when taking wrist shots, it wears incredibly well and i often forget its on the wrist. I wanted to get your opinion on the bracelet? i've been thinking of picking one up for mine (stainless steel instead of two tone) down the road to alternate with the rubber. Hows the heft? and comfort level?.


----------



## tbensous

Ajmercado said:


> Hello there! My wrists are about 6.5", a little on the small side. If you can tell from the comparison pic, it's incredibly similar and wears just like a Seiko SKX does, from the width to the lug-to-lug to the thickness, very similar throughout.
> 
> I also have to note, in my opinion pictures make the Seamaster look much bigger than it really is in person. It kind of has a bubble-lens effect and makes it look larger, whereas in reality it's not as big seeing it with your own eyes as compared to a picture.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It makes me want one even more. I tend to find my PO2500 XL a little big these days, so I wear my AT more. I have the itch to sell the PO for a new SMP300 diver in blue 
My wrist size is similar to yours. I posted some photos earlier in this post so your photos help a lot. They didn't have the blue on steal when I went to the OB.
So feel free to post more, Noone will complain. Congrats again 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

ck13 said:


> Yep definitely a 'bubble lens' effect when taking wrist shots, it wears incredibly well and i often forget its on the wrist. I wanted to get your opinion on the bracelet? i've been thinking of picking one up for mine (stainless steel instead of two tone) down the road to alternate with the rubber. Hows the heft? and comfort level?.


The bracelet is very good. The fit and finish is amazing and it definitely feels like solid steel on your wrist and not a chinsy bracelet. The weight is good, not too heavy. The brushing and polishing accents are done very very well. The fit and micro adjustments are very nice and IMO you can definitely get a perfect fit and adjust throughout the day easily if needed. Clasp is very solid and well made. However like others have said, it is slightly bulky. It's nothing insane and I don't really notice it catching on anything, but since I have a desk job I do sometimes get red marks under my wrist not because it's too tight but because the clasp sits on the desk and my hand weighs down on it over long periods which gives me the marks which are sometimes uncomfortable. Again this is mainly due to my resting position but 99.9% of the time it's super comfy and amazing. Divers extension is a cool plus, and I actually use it every day to make it fit on the watch pillows in my watch box. I think when you hold this thing in person on the bracelet the only thing that comes to mind is quality, solid machining!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Ajmercado said:


> The bracelet is very good. The fit and finish is amazing and it definitely feels like solid steel on your wrist and not a chinsy bracelet. The weight is good, not too heavy. The brushing and polishing accents are done very very well. The fit and micro adjustments are very nice and IMO you can definitely get a perfect fit and adjust throughout the day easily if needed. Clasp is very solid and well made. However like others have said, it is slightly bulky. It's nothing insane and I don't really notice it catching on anything, but since I have a desk job I do sometimes get red marks under my wrist not because it's too tight but because the clasp sits on the desk and my hand weighs down on it over long periods which gives me the marks which are sometimes uncomfortable. Again this is mainly due to my resting position but 99.9% of the time it's super comfy and amazing. Divers extension is a cool plus, and I actually use it every day to make it fit on the watch pillows in my watch box. I think when you hold this thing in person on the bracelet the only thing that comes to mind is quality, solid machining!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that great info Ajmercado, yep I am definitely gonna stop by the AD sometime and test it out in the metal. It does look top notch quality. Gonna see how the steel bracelet goes with my two tone.


----------



## mcbowflex

Ajmercado said:


> Hello there! My wrists are about 6.5", a little on the small side. If you can tell from the comparison pic, it's incredibly similar and wears just like a Seiko SKX does, from the width to the lug-to-lug to the thickness, very similar throughout.
> 
> I also have to note, in my opinion pictures make the Seamaster look much bigger than it really is in person. It kind of has a bubble-lens effect and makes it look larger, whereas in reality it's not as big seeing it with your own eyes as compared to a picture.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The blue is gorgeous. I never got to see a blue one in the metal when I was picked up my black dialed version.

Just a question... What do you think about the text on "11" on the date?


----------



## Ajmercado

mcbowflex said:


> The blue is gorgeous. I never got to see a blue one in the metal when I was picked up my black dialed version.
> 
> Just a question... What do you think about the text on "11" on the date?


I'm sorry what do you mean? Are you asking me how I like the font of the date wheel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

ck13 said:


> Thanks for that great info Ajmercado, yep I am definitely gonna stop by the AD sometime and test it out in the metal. It does look top notch quality. Gonna see how the steel bracelet goes with my two tone.


You're gonna make me wish I got the two tone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcbowflex

Ajmercado said:


> I'm sorry what do you mean? Are you asking me how I like the font of the date wheel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does the "1" on the right look like it's leaning slightly to the left to you? I've rolled through all 31 days, and only really noticed this on "11". Every other day looks fine to me.


----------



## Ajmercado

mcbowflex said:


> Does the "1" on the right look like it's leaning slightly to the left to you? I've rolled through all 31 days, and only really noticed this on "11". Every other day looks fine to me.


Oh I see. Yes I've noticed this too, though I think it's intentional as I've noticed that other dates also "lean". The font is wider at the base and ever so slightly leans inwards on both sides. This could be to squeeze in all the dates on the date wheel since it's vertical and not horizontal as most date wheels are, or I could be wrong and it's just a design element.

Personally it doesn't bother me, I think it's kind of cool. You probably only noticed it with the "11" because the number is just lines so it's more obvious. Check out this pic of the "13" and you can tell more so on the "3" that it also slopes inward ever so slightly.

Both numbers on double digit dates slope inward but very slightly. Anyway I do like it (or don't mind it). But yes I think it is totally intentional and not a mistake in production.









Also PLEASE NOTE that this is a close up pic and is just for clarification and the watch looks HUGE and my wrist looks tiny so please no one use it as a reference for how big the watch is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcbowflex

Ajmercado said:


> Oh I see. Yes I've noticed this too, though I think it's intentional as I've noticed that other dates also "lean". The font is wider at the base and ever so slightly leans inwards on both sides. This could be to squeeze in all the dates on the date wheel since it's vertical and not horizontal as most date wheels are, or I could be wrong and it's just a design element.
> 
> Personally it doesn't bother me, I think it's kind of cool. You probably only noticed it with the "11" because the number is just lines so it's more obvious. Check out this pic of the "13" and you can tell more so on the "3" that it also slopes inward ever so slightly.
> 
> Both numbers on double digit dates slope inward but very slightly. Anyway I do like it (or don't mind it). But yes I think it is totally intentional and not a mistake in production.
> 
> Also PLEASE NOTE that this is a close up pic and is just for clarification and the watch looks HUGE and my wrist looks tiny so please no one use it as a reference for how big the watch is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I see it more now in the "13" with the blown up pic. It's probably just me staring at my new watch too much and being extra critical of the details considering I've never spent anywhere near this much coin on a watch before.


----------



## Ajmercado

mcbowflex said:


> Yes, I see it more now in the "13" with the blown up pic. It's probably just me staring at my new watch too much and being extra critical of the details considering I've never spent anywhere near this much coin on a watch before.


I'm in the same boat! Before this my most expensive watch was my Seiko skx lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight

Lovely watch. I just bought the 41mm SMPc a few days ago.

Had the 2018 model in my hand ready to buy it, but the 50mm lug to lug was just to large for my 6.5 inch wrist so I went with the older model which measures 47mm lug to lug.

I prefer the new dial but it's definitely more sporty than the plain gloss. 

After seeing all these photos posted I just went to the Omega store to try on the new model again today as I was having doubts if I made the right choice, but yeah re confirmed it's definitely to big for my tastes. The lugs extend to the edges of my wrist but don't over hang.

When I first started collecting, I had the idea that size didn't matter and I'd just choose whatever watch I liked. 

Eventually I realised that after owning a watch for a while it would really bug me if the lugs had overhang.

Now I'm at a point where I even prefer to have some skin on either side because when a watch is pushing your limits while it's centred on your wrist, for sure it will end up over hanging on one side as soon as it moves off centre.

Anyway long story short, the new model is great, the size isn't for me personally but grats if you can pull it off!


----------



## Ambull

riceknight said:


> Lovely watch. I just bought the 41mm SMPc a few days ago.
> 
> Had the 2018 model in my hand ready to buy it, but the 50mm lug to lug was just to large for my 6.5 inch wrist so I went with the older model which measures 47mm lug to lug.
> 
> I prefer the new dial but it's definitely more sporty than the plain gloss.
> 
> After seeing all these photos posted I just went to the Omega store to try on the new model again today as I was having doubts if I made the right choice, but yeah re confirmed it's definitely to big for my tastes. The lugs extend to the edges of my wrist but don't over hang.
> 
> When I first started collecting, I had the idea that size didn't matter and I'd just choose whatever watch I liked.
> 
> Eventually I realised that after owning a watch for a while it would really bug me if the lugs had overhang.
> 
> Now I'm at a point where I even prefer to have some skin on either side because when a watch is pushing your limits while it's centred on your wrist, for sure it will end up over hanging on one side as soon as it moves off centre.
> 
> Anyway long story short, the new model is great, the size isn't for me personally but grats if you can pull it off!


I'm with you brother. I had never been more conclusive over intent to buy a watch than the 2018 seamaster. But once I had it on my wrist, I decided it was just a little too much watch for how I had envisioned it to be. My next purchase will now be the SMPc and it will be a lot more affordable because I will be grabbing a second hand one. I am still a fan of the new seamaster and new movement, but it is just not a watch for me at the end of the day.


----------



## Stickshift007

Hi guys-

Pretty new to the forums. I've been an Omega guy for about 25 years. The first one I bought on the Ponte Vecchio in Florence Italy when I got married. (We were married in Venice). I've been a Seamaster guy since. I've owned about 4 or 5 of them including a Planet Ocean my current (and keeper) wife gave me when I turned 40. Today I bought a barely used SMP 8800 in grey on the bracelet. Found it on eBay. Saved a bunch off new. Not a mark on it. Perfect as new condition. Stamped September 2018. 

LOVE the grey dial. It's the reason I noticed these new SMP in the first place. There's just enough color with the blue hands and bezel. Really gorgeous watch. These wrist shots are on my 7" wrist. Perfect fit and frankly I won't be missing wearing the big old 45 PO anytime soon. I think this is going to get a LOT of wrist time.

thanks
alec


----------



## borre

riceknight said:


> Lovely watch. I just bought the 41mm SMPc a few days ago.
> 
> Had the 2018 model in my hand ready to buy it, but the 50mm lug to lug was just to large for my 6.5 inch wrist so I went with the older model which measures 47mm lug to lug.
> 
> I prefer the new dial but it's definitely more sporty than the plain gloss.
> 
> After seeing all these photos posted I just went to the Omega store to try on the new model again today as I was having doubts if I made the right choice, but yeah re confirmed it's definitely to big for my tastes. The lugs extend to the edges of my wrist but don't over hang.
> 
> When I first started collecting, I had the idea that size didn't matter and I'd just choose whatever watch I liked.
> 
> Eventually I realised that after owning a watch for a while it would really bug me if the lugs had overhang.
> 
> Now I'm at a point where I even prefer to have some skin on either side because when a watch is pushing your limits while it's centred on your wrist, for sure it will end up over hanging on one side as soon as it moves off centre.
> 
> Anyway long story short, the new model is great, the size isn't for me personally but grats if you can pull it off!


Congrats on your purchase. Too bad the new SMP is a little big. It's a super timepiece. I bought the black version. I have a 7'' wrist and the SMP is a perfect fit. Love it... Anyway the previous version is a stunner as well, you won't regret it


----------



## ck13

Stickshift007 said:


> Hi guys-
> 
> Pretty new to the forums. I've been an Omega guy for about 25 years. The first one I bought on the Ponte Vecchio in Florence Italy when I got married. (We were married in Venice). I've been a Seamaster guy since. I've owned about 4 or 5 of them including a Planet Ocean my current (and keeper) wife gave me when I turned 40. Today I bought a barely used SMP 8800 in grey on the bracelet. Found it on eBay. Saved a bunch off new. Not a mark on it. Perfect as new condition. Stamped September 2018.
> 
> LOVE the grey dial. It's the reason I noticed these new SMP in the first place. There's just enough color with the blue hands and bezel. Really gorgeous watch. These wrist shots are on my 7" wrist. Perfect fit and frankly I won't be missing wearing the big old 45 PO anytime soon. I think this is going to get a LOT of wrist time.
> 
> thanks
> alec


Congrats, it looks great on the wrist!.


----------



## Ajmercado

For those with size remarks, I have to say that the watch wears much better in person than photos suggest. Even sitting here now trying to take a picture of it, it looks huge on my phone but in reality wears smaller.

If however you've already tried it on and still go for the previous version, that's cool too! A Seamaster is a Seamaster after all, you can't go wrong.

Personally I tried on both, and while the SMPc may very well wear better, I just couldn't pass up the complete overhaul upgrades of the 8800, but I'm a bit of a spec nut 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight

Ajmercado said:


> For those with size remarks, I have to say that the watch wears much better in person than photos suggest. Even sitting here now trying to take a picture of it, it looks huge on my phone but in reality wears smaller.
> 
> If however you've already tried it on and still go for the previous version, that's cool too! A Seamaster is a Seamaster after all, you can't go wrong.
> 
> Personally I tried on both, and while the SMPc may very well wear better, I just couldn't pass up the complete overhaul upgrades of the 8800, but I'm a bit of a spec nut
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right, it looks good on you!

The last few years all we've been hearing about is the Tudor black bay, I think with this release omega seamaster is finally back in the lime light, and that will trickle down to people re buying the older models as well.


----------



## 65rob

I will chime in with an opinion 
I stopped by the new omega boutique in Brisbane today.
Tried the blue and black on rubber and the silver on the bracelet they are so much better in person,do i like them better than the old version, well here are the positives, the bezel action is better the quality is a step up the movement is of course superior and the bracelet is more understated I think, the wave dial is really nothing like the pics a lot more subdued in person.
The negative to me and I tried the old model a week ago would be it does feel a little beefier the He valve definitely looks a little more noticeable and with the bracelet it’s definitely heavier.
Which camp am i in regarding old v new
Its hard actually if I owned the old I wouldn’t be selling or disappointed the new is good and a great upgrade but I think i will say the old just mainly for weight and comfort and I think the waves are a bit busy for my taste.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Ajmercado

riceknight said:


> Right, it looks good on you!
> 
> The last few years all we've been hearing about is the Tudor black bay, I think with this release omega seamaster is finally back in the lime light, and that will trickle down to people re buying the older models as well.


Definitely! I think this release has reintroduced the hype around Seamasters, and like you said that includes the previous models!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

I got to check out the new Seamasters at the Omega Boutique in Scottsdale and I came away really impressed. They didn't have a blue dial but the black dial on bracelet and rubber strap looked amazing. I really like the way the waves look on the new dial. The larger HE valve wasn't that bad in person. I couldnt test the bezel action due to the stickers over it. One thing i really dislike about my former PO's and SMP's was the lousy bezel action. Rolex/Tudor nail it and I keep hearing how its improved but I want to feel for myself to compare. One thing I really liked was the new rubber strap. I love the look integrated with the lugs. I would still get it on a bracelet but I would probably wear it on the strap more.

Comparing it to the older models I really felt like the new improvements put it head and shoulders above them. I couldn't see myself getting an older SMPc now.

I still want to see the blue dial to compare against the black but the black looked amazing. I also still want to see the Tudor BB 58 in person as well as even though its a completely different look I like it a lot as well. I think I'm leaning seamaster but until you see them in the flesh you never know.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> I got to check out the new Seamasters at the Omega Boutique in Scottsdale and I came away really impressed. They didn't have a blue dial but the black dial on bracelet and rubber strap looked amazing. I really like the way the waves look on the new dial. The larger HE valve wasn't that bad in person. I couldnt test the bezel action due to the stickers over it. One thing i really dislike about my former PO's and SMP's was the lousy bezel action. Rolex/Tudor nail it and I keep hearing how its improved but I want to feel for myself to compare. One thing I really liked was the new rubber strap. I love the look integrated with the lugs. I would still get it on a bracelet but I would probably wear it on the strap more.
> 
> Comparing it to the older models I really felt like the new improvements put it head and shoulders above them. I couldn't see myself getting an older SMPc now.
> 
> I still want to see the blue dial to compare against the black but the black looked amazing. I also still want to see the Tudor BB 58 in person as well as even though its a completely different look I like it a lot as well. I think I'm leaning seamaster but until you see them in the flesh you never know.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


I had a similar experience, as when I bought mine I bought it without knowing the bezel action because it was wrapped up. So I kinda took a risk on that. I now have the blue on bracelet and I can say that the bezel action is very solid. Little/no back play and sits right where it lands. However I did try on a Blackbay before and I still think that bezel just feels more solid to be completely honest. The Seamaster isn't bad it's very very good but the Tudor just has a concrete-solid action. I haven't played with a Rolex yet though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bber45

Ajmercado said:


> Hello there! My wrists are about 6.5", a little on the small side. If you can tell from the comparison pic, it's incredibly similar and wears just like a Seiko SKX does, from the width to the lug-to-lug to the thickness, very similar throughout.
> 
> I also have to note, in my opinion pictures make the Seamaster look much bigger than it really is in person. It kind of has a bubble-lens effect and makes it look larger, whereas in reality it's not as big seeing it with your own eyes as compared to a picture.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wooo that's just sexy.


----------



## armandob

My new Seamaster 300M Diver and a new David Yurman bracelet to match.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShortOnTime

Thanks for posting up the pics everyone. The new smp is a real stunner. I have an old brosnan-era quartz smp. If there I didn't have a sentimental attachment to it, I'd buy a new SMP with gray dial like yesterday. It's been a long time since i've seen a watch and my first, gutteral response is, "i must own this". 

Beautiful watches folks, wear in good health!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

armandob said:


> My new Seamaster 300M Diver and a new David Yurman bracelet to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a sick bracelet! I've never heard of it. And now that I've looked up the brand, it might've been good for my wallet that I hadn't 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Lots of great images coming through recently on this thread!

Got the day off today, heading to the Omega boutique to place an order for a a SS bracelet, decided against going the two tone bracelet as I like the idea of just the watch head having the lovely Sedna gold. Also the two tone bracelet costs 4k haha.
Looking forward to getting it before Christmas hopefully.
SubC has been asleep in the watch box for nearly 2 weeks.
Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## 6R15




----------



## Wakafc

Great watch, I picked mine up a few weeks ago and it hasn't left my wrist. Well only to sleep. 
I must admit, the watch is rather heavy, coming from the 2254.50. The clasp is something that I have immediately fell in love with.


----------



## armandob

Ajmercado said:


> That's a sick bracelet! I've never heard of it. And now that I've looked up the brand, it might've been good for my wallet that I hadn't
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now you know the brand, a good thing! Live and Learn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Wakafc said:


> Great watch, I picked mine up a few weeks ago and it hasn't left my wrist. Well only to sleep.
> I must admit, the watch is rather heavy, coming from the 2254.50. The clasp is something that I have immediately fell in love with.


Congrats! which one did you pick up?, we need to see some pics!


----------



## Wakafc

Black  Need the versatility.

I enjoyed this one:


----------



## bber45

Wakafc said:


> Black  Need the versatility.
> 
> I enjoyed this one:


Yeah that black looks good. Nice and crisp. I need to check them out in person and see which one calls to me.


----------



## misterpeanut

Got an offer I couldn't refuse from my AD, black dial on bracelet. I'll post when it gets in!


----------



## bber45

misterpeanut said:


> Got an offer I couldn't refuse from my AD, black dial on bracelet. I'll post when it gets in!


Nice! May I ask how much? I'm leaning towards the black my self...since I already have a blue SMP 300 and black is pretty versatile.


----------



## LethAbCan

Looks good, nice photos! Yeah, I think this will look good on my wrist as well.


----------



## Stickshift007

So- a few days ago I showed off my brand new grey dialed Seamaster in this thread. Well, I soon realized the grey dial wasn’t for me. I flipped it on eBay (for a profit somehow) and bought a black one my local AD had in stock. Love it even more. Forever watch. Maybe the prettiest watch I’ve ever owned. 

Alec


----------



## Stickshift007

Here’s a couple pics


----------



## ck13

^^very nice


----------



## armandob

Partying with the new Seamaster Diver 300M








New bracelet David Yurman

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bber45

Stickshift007 said:


> Here's a couple pics


Wow that black is absolutely gorgeous. Very nice sir! wear that bad boy with pride. I think I'll have to get mine in black.


----------



## Stickshift007

bber45 said:


> Wow that black is absolutely gorgeous. Very nice sir! wear that bad boy with pride. I think I'll have to get mine in black.


Thanks, after owning the grey dial one super briefly, and staring at the blue one in the case, the black just rules. Very happy with this one. It's not going on eBay.


----------



## Rahul718

I finally saw the new SMP in person at the Omega boutique on 5th Avenue. I kept reminding myself that the pictures make the He valve look worse than it actually is and was hoping it would be a non issue in person. Unfortunately it wasn’t and even in person the He valve just ruins the watch (for me). Aside from that I love everything about it including the extra chunkiness compared to the previous generation. I know it’s a long shot but if Omega ever does a mid lifecycle change to this model and makes the He valve more in line with the previous style then I’ll be all over this watch.


----------



## misterpeanut

bber45 said:


> Nice! May I ask how much? I'm leaning towards the black my self...since I already have a blue SMP 300 and black is pretty versatile.


Likely significantly better than the best prices quoted on this thread. It was a confluence of a couple of things that led to a great deal for me and I couldn't say no. The black has the best contrast with the wave dial of the three colors and it really pops more than the other SS colors. It is a lot more "blingy" than the previous versions of the watch, however.


----------



## bber45

misterpeanut said:


> Likely significantly better than the best prices quoted on this thread. It was a confluence of a couple of things that led to a great deal for me and I couldn't say no. The black has the best contrast with the wave dial of the three colors and it really pops more than the other SS colors. It is a lot more "blingy" than the previous versions of the watch, however.


Very nice. Well that's good to know. For me, I would like to see a little "blingy"and pop. Not to be that guy, but a Rolex Sub black with a no date does just that. However, I would like to see that with the Wave Dials and see Omega do the same. I can live with that.


----------



## bber45

Nice long video by Nick. Goes into detail about the new SMP 2018. I must say, that black is damn sexy.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

You dont see too many people rocking the nato strap with these yet. Suits it as well as the smpc did.

This is a black dial but looks blue due to sky reflection


----------



## Mark_SF

I do like the way they've increased the amount of lume on the hands. Much needed.


----------



## 1165dvd

Mark_SF said:


> I do like the way they've increased the amount of lume on the hands. Much needed.




__
http://instagr.am/p/BqkmvrKhqTp/

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Mark_SF said:


> I do like the way they've increased the amount of lume on the hands. Much needed.


True


----------



## bber45

AbsoluteMustard said:


> True
> 
> View attachment 13667111


Nice. Almost looks like a Sieko Lume Monster. Sick shot


----------



## TechGuyJ

AbsoluteMustard said:


> True
> 
> View attachment 13667111


Holy crap. You could turn the sun off and no one would know!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Leonine

AbsoluteMustard said:


> True
> 
> View attachment 13667111


Why did you have to go and post an amazing picture like this? Wow


----------



## 1165dvd

tbensous said:


>


Awesome video. Many pictures on the internet, especially Instagram, use filters or special lighting that do not really capture the blue dial authentically. This video does just that. Very helpful.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deanster

Thanks in large part to all of your contributions here, I have a blue/sedna gold on rubber incoming from Topper, taking advantage of their excellent Black Friday special. 

Can't wait, I think the stainless body with blue face and rose gold/sedna bezel, hands and marker surrounds should be a beautiful combo, very different from the rest of what's in my watch box. 

There will be pics, of course.


----------



## 1165dvd

Deanster said:


> Thanks in large part to all of your contributions here, I have a blue/sedna gold on rubber incoming from Topper, taking advantage of their excellent Black Friday special.
> 
> Can't wait, I think the stainless body with blue face and rose gold/sedna bezel, hands and marker surrounds should be a beautiful combo, very different from the rest of what's in my watch box.
> 
> There will be pics, of course.


What was the special?


----------



## misterpeanut

Finally came in. Here it is with a Tudor GMT and the previous version


----------



## Ambull

misterpeanut said:


> Finally came in. Here it is with a Tudor GMT and the previous version


***** that pic makes me rethink my whole collection lol... congrats to you!


----------



## Deanster

1165dvd said:


> What was the special?


Still running, they extended it for Cyber Monday.

http://www.topperjewelers.com/cyber_monday

Free Apple device with purchase, Spend $799 for an Apple TV, $1999 for an iPad Mini 4, $4999 for a iPad Pro 11", $7999 for a MacBook Air. All the devices are the current model in whatever Apple's base configuration is. The iPad Pro and MacBook Air are the new ones just introduced a few weeks ago. The special was in addition to a bit of discount off MSRP.

Once again, Rob at Topper was amazing, can't recommend them enough.

Watch and iPad just arrived, gotta run, but one quick photo!









Quick note, looks like I left the bezel one click off center, it's properly aligned when I do my part.


----------



## Yodums

Just a heads up that this watch has an MSRP of $4,850 USD in the US, but in Europe it's approximately $4,200 USD. I managed to get a better deal from an AD in Europe, despite it being a smaller percentage off the MSRP.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Has anyone inquired about the price of the rubber strap and buckle as parts? 

I have a question into my AD and he is checking with the rep, but not sure if anyone else has asked


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Has anyone inquired about the price of the rubber strap and buckle as parts? 

I have a question into my AD and he is checking with the rep, but not sure if anyone else has asked


----------



## sfnewguy

You Sir! have impeccable taste, as that is the model I would get if I weren't so strapped! (watch rich, cash poor).

I've never been a fan of the Bond SMP, I'm a 2255.80 SMP WIS, but this iteration with the bolder dials and raised markers and that color combo of grey dial with wave pattern and blue hands makes me want one.

I just haven't seen them in the flesh. But it would also take a sizeable sell-off to do it!

Congratulations! wear it in good health, I'm "grey" with envy! 



Stickshift007 said:


> Hi guys-
> 
> Pretty new to the forums. I've been an Omega guy for about 25 years. The first one I bought on the Ponte Vecchio in Florence Italy when I got married. (We were married in Venice). I've been a Seamaster guy since. I've owned about 4 or 5 of them including a Planet Ocean my current (and keeper) wife gave me when I turned 40. Today I bought a barely used SMP 8800 in grey on the bracelet. Found it on eBay. Saved a bunch off new. Not a mark on it. Perfect as new condition. Stamped September 2018.
> 
> LOVE the grey dial. It's the reason I noticed these new SMP in the first place. There's just enough color with the blue hands and bezel. Really gorgeous watch. These wrist shots are on my 7" wrist. Perfect fit and frankly I won't be missing wearing the big old 45 PO anytime soon. I think this is going to get a LOT of wrist time.
> 
> thanks
> alec


----------



## 1165dvd

Deanster said:


> Still running, they extended it for Cyber Monday.
> 
> Topper Fine Jewelers: Authorized Dealer of Timepieces, Bridal, and Precious Jewelry. 1315 Burlingame Ave, Burlingame CA 94010
> 
> Free Apple device with purchase, Spend $799 for an Apple TV, $1999 for an iPad Mini 4, $4999 for a iPad Pro 11", $7999 for a MacBook Air. All the devices are the current model in whatever Apple's base configuration is. The iPad Pro and MacBook Air are the new ones just introduced a few weeks ago. The special was in addition to a bit of discount off MSRP.
> 
> Once again, Rob at Topper was amazing, can't recommend them enough.
> 
> Watch and iPad just arrived, gotta run, but one quick photo!
> 
> View attachment 13671711
> 
> 
> Quick note, looks like I left the bezel one click off center, it's properly aligned when I do my part.


That's an impressive deal. Looks like it only applies to items in stock, though, and I do not see any configuration that is in stock that I want.

On a side note, teachers/students in much of Pennsylvania get the Monday after Thanksgiving off. Lots of hunters in this state, and today is the first day of deer season. Being a teacher who does not hunt, I used the day to visit the OB in King of Prussia, just outside Philly. Second time I've visited, and frankly, the lady who worked with (same lady both times) was just not very good to deal with. No small talk, no sales pitch, just kind of stared me down until I spoke. I had gone in planning to try on a couple of different models, but left after trying on the new Seamaster in bracelet and rubber variants. Five minutes tops. The store was dead, and I guess I expected much more conversation.

The good that came out of it: I confirmed my decision to go with the black dial on the bracelet. Now I just need for Omega to ship my watch to Topper. Going on two months since I ordered it. For those looking for specifics on the watch, what I noticed is the clasp is THICK. Really big in a way I hadn't expected. But the functionality of the adjustable mechanism should make it worth it. The bezel does indeed have better action over the last iteration. The rubber strap is fantastic, and I could see myself being happy with it over the bracelet, but the value of the bracelet makes buying it on the watch a no-brainer, as it costs upwards of $800 aftermarket, as opposed to $275 for the rubber. And the watch wears smaller than it appears in pictures. It's still a bigger watch, but on my 6.75" wrist, it look pretty good. If I felt it looked silly at all, I would cancel my pre-order.


----------



## misterpeanut

1165dvd said:


> The good that came out of it: I confirmed my decision to go with the black dial on the bracelet. Now I just need for Omega to ship my watch to Topper. Going on two months since I ordered it. For those looking for specifics on the watch, what I noticed is the clasp is THICK. Really big in a way I hadn't expected. But the functionality of the adjustable mechanism should make it worth it. The bezel does indeed have better action over the last iteration. The rubber strap is fantastic, and I could see myself being happy with it over the bracelet, but the value of the bracelet makes buying it on the watch a no-brainer, as it costs upwards of $800 aftermarket, as opposed to $275 for the rubber. And the watch wears smaller than it appears in pictures. It's still a bigger watch, but on my 6.75" wrist, it look pretty good. If I felt it looked silly at all, I would cancel my pre-order.


Here's a wrist shot, also a 6.75" here. Wears smaller than my 216570. Clasp is a little thicker but I don't find it obtrusive in the least.


----------



## hidden by leaves

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Has anyone inquired about the price of the rubber strap and buckle as parts?
> 
> I have a question into my AD and he is checking with the rep, but not sure if anyone else has asked


 \/



Ajmercado said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just wanted to inform everyone about the price of the rubber strap & buckle sold separately. I just picked up the blue steel on steel bracelet of this watch and I absolutely love it. The bracelet is incredible! However, I'm not one to stay with one strap/bracelet forever as I find that changing them is half the fun. It can totally change the look and on the rubber this watch has more of a sporty yachmaster look. Anyway, I recently contacted my AD who contacted an Omega representative and he relayed me this:
> 
> *New Omega Seamaster Professional 8800:*
> 
> *032CVZ010127 - Blue Rubber Strap - $232*
> 
> *025STZ010129 - Stainless Steel Tang Buckle - $45*
> 
> I want to get the fitted rubber for this watch because it has good reviews on comfort and style and costs much less than I anticipated (yes I've heard those crazy stories of $400-800 Omega straps). Even though it is objectively still incredibly expensive for what it is, I know my OCD self will pull the trigger on it eventually.
> 
> I want to upload some pics of my blue steel on bracelet but I need to get the pics from my phone, will do soon! Otherwise please feel free to ask me any questions about the watch I've had it for around 2 weeks now


----------



## heb

bber45 said:


> Nice long video by Nick. Goes into detail about the new SMP 2018. I must say, that black is damn sexy.


I can only take that voice in very minute quantities.


----------



## Ajmercado

Just an interesting angle to show the true 3D-ness of the dial while I fiddled with my watch at work. Some dislike it but it's one of my favorite things about this watch. I also like how the hands stack on top of each other in layers.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambull

1165dvd said:


> Being a teacher who does not hunt, I used the day to visit the OB in King of Prussia, just outside Philly. Second time I've visited, and frankly, the lady who worked with (same lady both times) was just not very good to deal with. No small talk, no sales pitch, just kind of stared me down until I spoke. I had gone in planning to try on a couple of different models, but left after trying on the new Seamaster in bracelet and rubber variants. Five minutes tops. The store was dead, and I guess I expected much more conversation.


Sorry for your experience at the King of Prussia store. I have always had great experiences there. Perhaps i was just very lucky. All in the timing? First time with a youngish bearded dude who i talked not only Omega stuff with, but all things custom straps (he was a strap maker on the side). Second and third time, i spoke with a 50-60 year old caucasian woman who was very knowledgeable with Omega models and history and was fun to converse with. PM me next time you are thinking of going.


----------



## bber45

heb said:


> I can only take that voice in very minute quantities.


lol yeah it a Voice alright. But, give him an A for camera work and shots of the SMP


----------



## bber45

Ajmercado said:


> Just an interesting angle to show the true 3D-ness of the dial while I fiddled with my watch at work. Some dislike it but it's one of my favorite things about this watch. I also like how the hands stack on top of each other in layers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, I'm impressed with the applied markings and such. Much more stunning than my older SMP Blue with glossy blue dial.


----------



## ac921ol

I went by the bowutie today, to look at globemaster I left with a decision to make, new SMP in silver and blue, or GM, lol

I'll let my wife make the call, I think.


----------



## ck13

^^^that's quite the dilemma! Haha, look forward to seeing which one you choose!...mine has been dominating the wrist time...


----------



## Pharm_D

Ambull said:


> Sorry for your experience at the King of Prussia store. I have always had great experiences there. Perhaps i was just very lucky. All in the timing? First time with a youngish bearded dude who i talked not only Omega stuff with, but all things custom straps (he was a strap maker on the side). Second and third time, i spoke with a 50-60 year old caucasian woman who was very knowledgeable with Omega models and history and was fun to converse with. PM me next time you are thinking of going.


My one and only experience at that omega store in KOP mall was last year when i checked out a speedy. They wanted to charge me 5k+ with no discount. I about fell off my chair laughing. Yeah okay  I'll have to stop by and check out the new Seamaster and then buy from a gray. That's pretty much what those stores are good for these days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

Pharm_D said:


> My one and only experience at that omega store in KOP mall was last year when i checked out a speedy. They wanted to charge me 5k+ with no discount. I about fell off my chair laughing. Yeah okay  I'll have to stop by and check out the new Seamaster and then buy from a gray. That's pretty much what those stores are good for these days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pharm_D- I went in there knowing that they do not do discounts, except maybe for very old stock that isn't moving. Could I have been motivated to buy if they had the watch I wanted and threw in a few freebies (Rubber strap and maybe a leather strap)? Yes. Many of us have been in the situation where once you have the product in hand, it becomes easy to pull the trigger if the deal seems close to what you want.

I just didn't get the stoic vibe that the saleswoman was putting on. There was no one else in the store. It felt like her body language was saying, "I know you aren't going to buy... You don't look like an Omega wearer... When are you going to leave." Maybe some buyers like the snooty salesman approach. Maybe for some, it's a binary, emotionless decision. I guess I prefer a different style, and I was happy to get out of there quickly and head over to Tourneau to check out IWCs.


----------



## Deanster

For what it's worth, the 'peanut butter cup' shape of the Helium escape valve crown looks much better in person to me. 

I think keeping it cylindrical would have given it too much visual weight once the rest of the watch got the 'maxi' treatment. 

I wasn't sure what I'd think about this feature from the original photos, I felt better about it once we started to see individual pics here, but in person on my wrist it's now a clear improvement in my mind.


----------



## kmp216

bber45 said:


> Man, I'm impressed with the applied markings and such. Much more stunning than my older SMP Blue with glossy blue dial.


Great pic. It has so much depth even without the applied logo.


----------



## bber45

kmp216 said:


> Great pic. It has so much depth even without the applied logo.


No if I remember correctly, didn't the original Bond SMS have non-applied markings?? I only thought the SMP 300 Glossy ones had the applied logos.


----------



## richterto

bber45 said:


> No if I remember correctly, didn't the original Bond SMS have non-applied markings?? I only thought the SMP 300 Glossy ones had the applied logos.


The 2220.80 had applied markers and logo with the old wave dial and aluminum bezel - kind of a cross between the original Bond SMP and the SMPc.


----------



## Ajmercado

Finally some rain in SoCal to go with my Seamaster 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borre

Ajmercado said:


> Finally some rain in SoCal to go with my Seamaster


"finally" rain??? go live in western EU... Rain every day...


----------



## perilei

My first Omega. Very pleased. 
But what do you think of the Nato. Yay or nay?


----------



## Ajmercado

perilei said:


> My first Omega. Very pleased.
> But what do you think of the Nato. Yay or nay?


Looks good on nato in my opinion! I'm getting an Erika's Originals soon hopefully.

Also, are we the same person? Lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bber45

perilei said:


> My first Omega. Very pleased.
> But what do you think of the Nato. Yay or nay?


Hell yeah. I do the same with my Omega SMP 300. Solid Navy Blue NATO strap.


----------



## bber45

perilei said:


> My first Omega. Very pleased.
> But what do you think of the Nato. Yay or nay?


Hell yeah. I do the same with my Omega SMP 300. Solid Navy Blue NATO strap.

View attachment 13680831


----------



## ac921ol

I'm a major fan of black and gold and the silver dial one.


----------



## sfnewguy

FYI - California has experienced extreme drought for last 5-6 years so rain is welcome. Although too much after the wild fires have denuded the hillsides of vegetation will likely cause flooding and mud slides.



borre said:


> "finally" rain??? go live in western EU... Rain every day...


----------



## sfnewguy

Silver/Grey Dial for me. And I usually am a sucker for blue dials.



ac921ol said:


> I'm a major fan of black and gold and the silver dial one.


----------



## 1313

Anyone with one of these on the rubber, hows the strap?


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

ac921ol said:


> I'm a major fan of black and gold and the silver dial one.


Personally I like the sedna gold and black better if you want to get something a little different than just the black SMP. Either way they have a lot of compelling options and pick what you like best.

I know there are so many black divers but the standard black dial and black rubber is a killer combo. If it was my one watch I'd definitely go black dial and bracelet with the rubber strap later. As part of a collection however the blue dial could be a better fit for variety. That is my debate right now.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

My collection currently.










The Silver just seems like a good fit in the collection.










I also don't wear black shoes often, I never catch myself really wearing a black/dark leather strap unless I dress for it. (Black rubber strap thoughts)


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

ac921ol said:


> My collection currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Silver just seems like a good fit in the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't wear black shoes often, I never catch myself really wearing a black/dark leather strap unless I dress for it. (Black rubber strap thoughts)


I see what your saying. Very nice collection. The silver and blue would be a nice change up and go with your typical shoe/belt choices.

I'm almost the opposite where I have a lot of black shoes and where black belts. The blue dial is nice that it could go with either black or brown.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## InFlames235

After putting in my order at the end of September, I finally picked mine up yesterday! 23 year goal of mine to have this watch after watching Goldeneye as a child...it's finally mine! I never want this thing off my wrist!


----------



## borre

InFlames235 said:


> After putting in my order at the end of September, I finally picked mine up yesterday! 23 year goal of mine to have this watch after watching Goldeneye as a child...it's finally mine! I never want this thing off my wrist!
> 
> View attachment 13687421


Congrats! Super choice


----------



## bber45

InFlames235 said:


> After putting in my order at the end of September, I finally picked mine up yesterday! 23 year goal of mine to have this watch after watching Goldeneye as a child...it's finally mine! I never want this thing off my wrist!
> 
> View attachment 13687421


Congrats bud! Now time to play some Goldeneye on the N64 and listen to the Watch Menu theme


----------



## kevinkar

I can't get past the textured face. When I look at it, all I see is this:









I guess it's in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## bber45

kevinkar said:


> I can't get past the textured face. When I look at it, all I see is this:
> 
> View attachment 13688625
> 
> 
> I guess it's in the eye of the beholder!


Must be. I mean if your going to put a face up there, might as well make it a Pop culture figure that is easily recognized.


----------



## kevinkar

bber45 said:


> Must be. I mean if your going to put a face up there, might as well make it a Pop culture figure that is easily recognized.


So that begs the question - how old are you?

"The Eye of the Beholder" is one of Twilight Zone's most classic episodes. And since TZ has been in syndication for decades, there are a heck of a lot of people who know it.

So you must be quite young to not have gotten the reference.


----------



## bber45

kevinkar said:


> So that begs the question - how old are you?
> 
> "The Eye of the Beholder" is one of Twilight Zone's most classic episodes. And since TZ has been in syndication for decades, there are a heck of a lot of people who know it.
> 
> So you must be quite young to not have gotten the reference.


Old enough to known that Dick Tracy and his characters were created in the 30s placing them decades before TZ. Old enough to know that golden eye and the bond watch were released in 90s and Golden EYe on the N64 was the first console game to make millions in FPS genre and PLAY against your friends 4 players at a time


----------



## 92gli

Ambull said:


> Sorry for your experience at the King of Prussia store. I have always had great experiences there. Perhaps i was just very lucky. All in the timing? First time with a youngish bearded dude who i talked not only Omega stuff with, but all things custom straps (he was a strap maker on the side). Second and third time, i spoke with a 50-60 year old caucasian woman who was very knowledgeable with Omega models and history and was fun to converse with. PM me next time you are thinking of going.


The guy with the beard is THE person to deal with there. He's a true enthusiast. Can't remember his name but he's awesome.


----------



## sfnewguy

Actually for some of us older members the first pic of the pig faced nurse is just as iconic as the Emperor frpm Star Wars. That is from one of if not the best episodes of "The Twilight Zone"



bber45 said:


> Must be. I mean if your going to put a face up there, might as well make it a Pop culture figure that is easily recognized.


----------



## 1165dvd

Got the call today. Two month wait ends Friday. Jeweler offered to resize my bracelet for me before shipping it out. Will be nice to be able to wear it immediately, without scratching up the links. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

92gli said:


> The guy with the beard is THE person to deal with there. He's a true enthusiast. Can't remember his name but he's awesome.


The "The guy with the beard" is Danny. He is The Man! 👌⌚👍 Here is a thread started by a forum member as a shout-out about him. https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/big-thx-danny-de-angelis-kop-technician-4825665.html


----------



## bber45

Yup call the call my self today as well. Will be going on Friday to check it out! Black on SS  Going to take my SMC 300 and compare it


----------



## BradPittFUAngie

Anyone buy one on rubber but then wanted the bracelet too....what's the going rate from an AD or boutique to buy a bracelet separate?

I can call around but just wanted to see if anyone knows! Thanks

EDIT: Called a boutique and the price given was $631 USD FYI for anyone wanting one after. The move is to buy on bracelet and add rubber later but sometimes that's not possible!!


----------



## exoticwatches

Go Grey ... Black is boring ...and grey has the blue bezel.. so a nicer color combo


----------



## bber45

Well gang I finally got a chance to get my meat hooks on the new SMP 2018. I must say, I was very impressed with it. So here is my two cents:

*Pros:*
-Sharp and Crisp color
-Wave dials look good in person
-HE bezel is not large at all in person or intrusive. Peanut butter Cups on me boys 
-The white bezel pops
-SS bracelet is very comfortable
-Not hefty or heavy at all. In fact, felt lighter than my older SMP 300
-Larger and beefier in a good and positive way 
-That expedition case....is....the....tits! Totally blown away. Even felt more comfortable to wear than the old SMP with the hippocampus. That 8800 movement and design is just drooling to look at.

*Cons:*
-For whatever reason, this particular example the white on the Dial looked like it had patina on it. Like it was sitting in the sun for years and well worn. Now just to let you know, it could have been the lighting in the AD. But that yellowish color did standout on the Dial. Bezel on the white popped.

*Conclusion*
I didn't pick it up today because I would like to see the blue on it as well. So I let it go to the next guy in line. However, once I see both the blue and black, I'll certainly be grabbing one of these bad boys. Most likely, even trade/sell my old SMP300 because this watch is just fantastic. Sub Killer for sure as far as tech specs go. Will see how these hold in value over time. But the boys in Q Branch would be proud and this watch is worth the hype.


----------



## 1165dvd

Arrived this afternoon.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13

bber45 said:


> Well gang I finally got a chance to get my meat hooks on the new SMP 2018. I must say, I was very impressed with it. So here is my two cents:
> 
> *Pros:*
> -Sharp and Crisp color
> -Wave dials look good in person
> -HE bezel is not large at all in person or intrusive. Peanut butter Cups on me boys
> -The white bezel pops
> -SS bracelet is very comfortable
> -Not hefty or heavy at all. In fact, felt lighter than my older SMP 300
> -Larger and beefier in a good and positive way
> -That expedition case....is....the....tits! Totally blown away. Even felt more comfortable to wear than the old SMP with the hippocampus. That 8800 movement and design is just drooling to look at.
> 
> *Cons:*
> -For whatever reason, this particular example the white on the Dial looked like it had patina on it. Like it was sitting in the sun for years and well worn. Now just to let you know, it could have been the lighting in the AD. But that yellowish color did standout on the Dial. Bezel on the white popped.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> I didn't pick it up today because I would like to see the blue on it as well. So I let it go to the next guy in line. However, once I see both the blue and black, I'll certainly be grabbing one of these bad boys. Most likely, even trade/sell my old SMP300 because this watch is just fantastic. Sub Killer for sure as far as tech specs go. Will see how these hold in value over time. But the boys in Q Branch would be proud and this watch is worth the hype.


Interesting that you also thought the lume has a slight yellow colour to it, that was my thought as well when I looked at them twice in two different OBs. I think it does have a slight yellowness to it, especially when compared to the BB GMT I was wearing on the day. In isolation, it is not that significant though, far from being a faux patina.

Here's my photo of the blue one, and to my eyes, the lume has a slight yellowness to it.


----------



## Pharm_D

I don't get the sub killer comments. Certainly there's room for the new blue Seamaster and a sub, no?

Maybe if you wanted good alternative I can see perhaps how the new black dial would be a great alternative but definitely not a "sub killer"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight

Pharm_D said:


> I don't get the sub killer comments. Certainly there's room for the new blue Seamaster and a sub, no?
> 
> Maybe if you wanted good alternative I can see perhaps how the new black dial would be a great alternative but definitely not a "sub killer"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually think the 2017 SMPc is more comparable to a sub, the size and gloss dial, it's less sporty, more versatile and classic looking. So it's closer to the sub.

2018 SMP is superior in movement, has very nice modern upgrades and subtle tweaks, but it's a big sports watch, nothing like a sub with those in your face beautifully etched waves on the dial sitting on a rubber strap.

With that enlarged helium valve and a lug to lug that's well into 50mm, it's grown more than the 1mm difference Omega is advertising.


----------



## 1165dvd

Christmas partying today and tomorrow with both sets of in-laws. New Seamaster paired with my new C&B Chevron strap for a Holiday vibe.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bber45

aalin13 said:


> Interesting that you also thought the lume has a slight yellow colour to it, that was my thought as well when I looked at them twice in two different OBs. I think it does have a slight yellowness to it, especially when compared to the BB GMT I was wearing on the day. In isolation, it is not that significant though, far from being a faux patina.
> 
> Here's my photo of the blue one, and to my eyes, the lume has a slight yellowness to it.
> 
> View attachment 13702551


o yeah saw it too? It's crazy because in the photos it looks bleach white. I have a feeling it has something to do with the light in the AD/OB. The ones I go too are all white or use to be. I wouldn't say it's a deal breaker but I'm glad I am not the only one to notice.

However, the blue one looks good too. That's why I want to see it in person.


----------



## bber45

Pharm_D said:


> I don't get the sub killer comments. Certainly there's room for the new blue Seamaster and a sub, no?
> 
> Maybe if you wanted good alternative I can see perhaps how the new black dial would be a great alternative but definitely not a "sub killer"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pre Rolex SS shortage of course. I myself have both a no date Sub and Omega SMP 300. Love them both. However, I'm going to sell my No date Sub and scoop a nice score. Also, I don't like that in my area, everyone is wearing a Rolex Sub. To me, the sub has lost it's Aurora. Today, good luck even finding one as you are going to pay above retail.

Now with the Rolex SS shortage, I think Rolex is making a huge mistake in not cranking up production. Basic economics and the law of diminishing returns will come back to bite Rolex in the ass. The bubble will burst and prices will plummet. Golden opportunity for Omega to come and fill in the gap.


----------



## bber45

Pharm_D said:


> I don't get the sub killer comments. Certainly there's room for the new blue Seamaster and a sub, no?
> 
> Maybe if you wanted good alternative I can see perhaps how the new black dial would be a great alternative but definitely not a "sub killer"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pre Rolex SS shortage of course. I myself have both a no date Sub and Omega SMP 300. Love them both. However, I'm going to sell my No date Sub and scoop a nice score. Also, I don't like that in my area, everyone is wearing a Rolex Sub. To me, the sub has lost it's Aurora. Today, good luck even finding one as you are going to pay above retail.

Now with the Rolex SS shortage, I think Rolex is making a huge mistake in not cranking up production. Basic economics and the law of diminishing returns will come back to bite Rolex in the ass. The bubble will burst and prices will plummet. Golden opportunity for Omega to come and fill in the gap.


----------



## HTown

bber45 said:


> Pre Rolex SS shortage of course. I myself have both a no date Sub and Omega SMP 300. Love them both. However, I'm going to sell my No date Sub and scoop a nice score. Also, I don't like that in my area, everyone is wearing a Rolex Sub. To me, the sub has lost it's Aurora. Today, good luck even finding one as you are going to pay above retail.
> 
> Now with the Rolex SS shortage, I think Rolex is making a huge mistake in not cranking up production. Basic economics and the law of diminishing returns will come back to bite Rolex in the ass. The bubble will burst and prices will plummet. Golden opportunity for Omega to come and fill in the gap.


I sold my 114060 last week. With the proceeds I was able to replace it with both a new blue SMP and a JLC Reverso. A few months ago I traded my Batman and got a Patek 5196. In my opinion I traded up both times. I am glad those Rolexes had silly market values, but bluntly they just weren't as nice as the watches you can get for the same or similar cash.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bber45

HTown said:


> I sold my 114060 last week. With the proceeds I was able to replace it with both a new blue SMP and a JLC Reverso. A few months ago I traded my Batman and got a Patek 5196. In my opinion I traded up both times. I am glad those Rolexes had silly market values, but bluntly they just weren't as nice as the watches you can get for the same or similar cash.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice sir. I think a JLC Reverso is a very class and elegant watch. Plus batman would be proud since he wears one too  And well done on getting a PP as well. Much higher tier and damn good watch company. Crushes Rolex to the trained eye.

Honestly. I will probably sell my Rolex Daytona as well. Knowing that I can get 25k-30k for it with box and papers. It's just stupid how Rolex prices are right now. But hey, take advantage of it while and can and sell.


----------



## bber45

HTown said:


> I sold my 114060 last week. With the proceeds I was able to replace it with both a new blue SMP and a JLC Reverso. A few months ago I traded my Batman and got a Patek 5196. In my opinion I traded up both times. I am glad those Rolexes had silly market values, but bluntly they just weren't as nice as the watches you can get for the same or similar cash.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice sir. I think a JLC Reverso is a very class and elegant watch. Plus batman would be proud since he wears one too  And well done on getting a PP as well. Much higher tier and damn good watch company. Crushes Rolex to the trained eye.

Honestly. I will probably sell my Rolex Daytona as well. Knowing that I can get 25k-30k for it with box and papers. It's just stupid how Rolex prices are right now. But hey, take advantage of it while and can and sell.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

You're right about the yellow lume. It only shows up to the naked eye not in Photos it's very hard to get in for photos. No lume is pure white, but the subtle difference is amplified by the white enamel. Against the white enamel your eyes can tell a difference in color. That being said it is only noticeable under certain lighting conditions.


----------



## Ajmercado

I don’t have pictures for examples, but I know exactly what people are talking about with the yellow lume. I have the blue one and inside sometimes I get this yellowish cream color lume and to me that’s a total plus because it looks like creamy goodness. It doesn’t look like faux patina. In other situations, like when I’m in the shade outside, the lume looks ice-cold white and that’s awesome too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bber45

mmm Creamy goodness. Ok good, glad I'm not the only one that saw it. For a second there, I thought I was getting King George's Syndrome there.


----------



## bber45

AbsoluteMustard said:


> You're right about the yellow lume. It only shows up to the naked eye not in Photos it's very hard to get in for photos. No lume is pure white, but the subtle difference is amplified by the white enamel. Against the white enamel your eyes can tell a difference in color. That being said it is only noticeable under certain lighting conditions.


Hey mustard, was it hard to change the springs? I know the previous model was a pain in the was to get theirs. Super tight


----------



## bber45

AbsoluteMustard said:


> You're right about the yellow lume. It only shows up to the naked eye not in Photos it's very hard to get in for photos. No lume is pure white, but the subtle difference is amplified by the white enamel. Against the white enamel your eyes can tell a difference in color. That being said it is only noticeable under certain lighting conditions.


Hey mustard, was it hard to change the springs? I know the previous model was a pain in the ass to get theirs. Super tight


----------



## Pharm_D

AbsoluteMustard said:


> You're right about the yellow lume. It only shows up to the naked eye not in Photos it's very hard to get in for photos. No lume is pure white, but the subtle difference is amplified by the white enamel. Against the white enamel your eyes can tell a difference in color. That being said it is only noticeable under certain lighting conditions.


That's a beautiful pairing. The black looks amazing but I think I'm going to go with blue to add some color to my collection. I don't think you can go wrong with either imo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

bber45 said:


> Hey mustard, was it hard to change the springs? I know the previous model was a pain in the was to get theirs. Super tight


Yes, the experience is quite similar


----------



## elmason

The more I see of the black faced SMP the more I like it. Pick of the bunch for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iluvettes3

When I first saw the new SMP, I thought they looked cartoonish, the more I see them and seeing one in person at the boutique really made me have to think hard about selling my SMPc to upgrade, but I just got my SMPc back from service so its hard to part with it for something that looks so similar to what I already have.


----------



## bber45

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Yes, the experience is quite similar


ballocks. Well I do like that leather strap. Details sir?


----------



## bber45

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Yes, the experience is quite similar


ballocks. Well I do like that leather strap. Details sir?


----------



## 92gli

AbsoluteMustard said:


> You dont see too many people rocking the nato strap with these yet. Suits it as well as the smpc did.
> 
> This is a black dial but looks blue due to sky reflection


Quite bold of you to remove the crystal for the photo;-)


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

bber45 said:


> ballocks. Well I do like that leather strap. Details sir?


https://www.amazon.com/Hirsch-Leath...F8&qid=1544466266&sr=8-2&keywords=hirsch+20mm


----------



## bber45

AbsoluteMustard said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Hirsch-Leath...F8&qid=1544466266&sr=8-2&keywords=hirsch+20mm


Very nice my man. So how's is wearing so far and the black SMP doing?


----------



## bber45

AbsoluteMustard said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Hirsch-Leath...F8&qid=1544466266&sr=8-2&keywords=hirsch+20mm


Very nice my man. So how's is wearing so far and the black SMP doing?


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

bber45 said:


> Very nice my man. So how's is wearing so far and the black SMP doing?


Surprisingly well. I have had many Seamasters and I always end up flipping them, but this one may stay for a while.

The only thing I wasnt a fan of is the clasp. I preferred the older adjustable clasp without the flip out extension. Nobody needs both, and the flip out makes the clasp too big. I just swapped it for the clasp you have, much better.


----------



## bber45

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Surprisingly well. I have had many Seamasters and I always end up flipping them, but this one may stay for a while.
> 
> The only thing I wasnt a fan of is the clasp. I preferred the older adjustable clasp without the flip out extension. Nobody needs both, and the flip out makes the clasp too big. I just swapped it for the clasp you have, much better.


Very nice. Yeah, I did think it was a bit over kill with the clasp since 99% of us are desk divers not real divers. Glad to see you're keeping this puppy. But if you decide to flip, you know where to look first  heheh. I do want to see the blue before I pull the trigger on the new SMP.


----------



## krisrsolebury

A few months in, still love it -


----------



## Jezza

Got mine this morning while looking for a Tudor GMT or a 58. Tired of waiting, and they had one of these in the coffin, just in the day before:


----------



## Pharm_D

Jezza said:


> Got mine this morning while looking for a Tudor GMT or a 58. Tired of waiting, and they had one of these in the coffin, just in the day before:


Beautiful. Mines coming in on Thursday and couldn't be happier to have an Omega back on my wrist and in my collection. Awesome pick up and wear in good health 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega Ronin

yeah, I don't get the Topper "pre-order" special. i ordered from my AD and it was here in about 3 weeks. Are folks having a hard time finding these? I know the gold case version may be unobtainium but black was not to hard to come by.


----------



## 1165dvd

Topper and another dealer I work with received shipments on the same exact day. I believe many were waiting for stock to come in.you may have just got lucky or bought at the right time. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Went into my AD to get the new clasp, and they have every version in stock...surprised me

They said they ordered 6 sets of every version


----------



## RabiesVax

Really loving this model. Thank you all for posting pictures, I would love to have the blue dial in my box one day!


----------



## Omega Ronin

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Went into my AD to get the new clasp, and they have every version in stock...surprised me
> 
> They said they ordered 6 sets of every version


"New" clasp??


----------



## Omega Ronin

Double post-sorry


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Omega Ronin said:


> "New" clasp??


New to me clasp. The regular 300 MC / PO clasp wit no flip out is better


----------



## krisrsolebury

Omega Ronin said:


> yeah, I don't get the Topper "pre-order" special. i ordered from my AD and it was here in about 3 weeks. Are folks having a hard time finding these? I know the gold case version may be unobtainium but black was not to hard to come by.


They're not hard to come by, but keep in mind Topper probably sells a lot more than many AD's. If Rob's got a long list of orders already (I'm assuming he does, based on his good reputation, customer service, pricing - and it doesn't hurt that they're a sponsor on one of the biggest forums in the world) it just means they're going out the door as soon as they come in because they're already spoken for. Even as one of the bigger Omega AD's, I'm sure Omega isn't sending him unlimited quantities weekly.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

krisrsolebury said:


> They're not hard to come by, but keep in mind Topper probably sells a lot more than many AD's. If Rob's got a long list of orders already (I'm assuming he does, based on his good reputation, customer service, pricing - and it doesn't hurt that they're a sponsor on one of the biggest forums in the world) it just means they're going out the door as soon as they come in because they're already spoken for. Even as one of the bigger Omega AD's, I'm sure Omega isn't sending him unlimited quantities weekly.


Yes, that is a misconception by people. They think larger ADs get more inventory for hard to find pieces, but they usually just get more people placing orders. Smaller ADs are your friend


----------



## bber45

Nice video from Tim putting up an Omega SMP Two-tone vs Rolex's Little Brother Two Tone.


----------



## bber45

Nice video from Tim putting up an Omega SMP Two-tone vs Rolex's Little Brother Two Tone.


----------



## watch.aholic

Ajmercado said:


> Hello there! My wrists are about 6.5", a little on the small side. If you can tell from the comparison pic, it's incredibly similar and wears just like a Seiko SKX does, from the width to the lug-to-lug to the thickness, very similar throughout.
> 
> I also have to note, in my opinion pictures make the Seamaster look much bigger than it really is in person. It kind of has a bubble-lens effect and makes it look larger, whereas in reality it's not as big seeing it with your own eyes as compared to a picture.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pics like these don't make it easy to let go off the Blue....The Black is definitely more wearable but possible a bit mundane too....The blue on the seamaster is just so vibrant & lively.....It'll be hard to choose between them as one is what you love but the other is more practical.....Head vs Heart.....


----------



## Bimmerman77

My Xmas eve one. I’ll be wearing my new blue smpc tomorrow


----------



## Bimmerman77

Bimmerman77 said:


> My Xmas eve one. I'll be wearing my new blue smpc tomorrow


Sorry wrong thread lol.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

I had the old (ceramic) version for a while and tried the one at an AD some weeks ago. It felt like a major upgrade, especially the bezel action. I can't explain why, but it also wears very larger than the old version in my opinion.


----------



## hidden by leaves

ChronoTraveler said:


> I can't explain why, but it also wears very larger than the old version in my opinion.


Ditto. I knew it was slightly bigger but I was quite surprised at the difference when I actually tried it on. It was almost distracting during my first in person encounter with the new version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Would be great if someone posted a few side-by-side pics of the old ceramic SMP and the 8800 one. I would like to get a feel of the size difference


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YepJ

That black dial is an absolute killer on this new SMP. I hope to check one out in the metal sometime soon. I'd love to see this on a bracelet.


----------



## riceknight

hidden by leaves said:


> ChronoTraveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't explain why, but it also wears very larger than the old version in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto. I knew it was slightly bigger but I was quite surprised at the difference when I actually tried it on. It was almost distracting during my first in person encounter with the new version.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Because it's actually about 2.5mm longer lug to lug than the 2017 model, so the quoted 1mm size increase is misleading, that's just the side to side case measurement. It's also thicker.


----------



## mattcantwin

Didn't see anyone post it, yet.

Interesting to go on line to see your watch's METAS test results.


----------



## plibber

ndrs63 said:


> Would be great if someone posted a few side-by-side pics of the old ceramic SMP and the 8800 one. I would like to get a feel of the size difference


My feeble attempt.

The SMPc is on a thin single layer nato so affects the perceived thickness on the wrist.

The thick isofrane also bulks up the new SMPm.

Hope this gives you a sense of the difference anyway.














































Just one more of the SMPm on the wrist on bracelet. Love how the reflection lightens up the dial and make it look translucent in real life.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

mattcantwin said:


> Didn't see anyone post it, yet.
> 
> Interesting to go on line to see your watch's METAS test results.


Dammit that's awesome. And now I want one even more. My wallet hates you lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin

TechGuyJ said:


> Dammit that's awesome. And now I want one even more. My wallet hates you lol


There's a gently used one for sale here; guess we'll start seeing more and more posted.


----------



## TechGuyJ

mattcantwin said:


> There's a gently used one for sale here; guess we'll start seeing more and more posted.


I'm kinda surprised we're already seeing "used" pieces. I wouldn't have expected to see any on the market for another couple months yet. But I guess ya never know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murtz

The black version of this is likely to be my next purchase. I'll be visiting the US from UK in April.. how much are these going for there? Are there any complications with tax/VAT?


----------



## 1165dvd

I love what Gear Patrol does, but they got it wrong. The new SMP is the best watch of 2018.

https://www.gearpatrol.com/gp100/a25641665/editors-favorite-products-2018/


----------



## tbensous

I just tried the blue on steel in Bondi Junction in Sydney/Australia at the OB.

What a beauty ! That makes me think seriously about selling my PO2500 XL for the new SMP300.

I really love the color and the size is still very reasonable. Looks big on the photos but smaller IRL on the wrist.

Hum... if someone wants my PO2500 I would be tempted I must say 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plibber

tbensous said:


> I just tried the blue on steel in Bondi Junction in Sydney/Australia at the OB.
> 
> What a beauty ! That makes me think seriously about selling my PO2500 XL for the new SMP300.
> 
> I really love the color and the size is still very reasonable. Looks big on the photos but smaller IRL on the wrist.
> 
> Hum... if someone wants my PO2500 I would be tempted I must say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go for it, you won't regret it.

Got mine from an AD in Sydney a couple of weeks ago. Haven't left my wrist since.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmp216

Anyone else experimenting with non-oem straps? Rubber or otherwise?

I'd like to find a decent blue rubber strap to match, particularly with some red or white accents. Rather not shell out so much $$ for the Omega strap.


----------



## yannis




----------



## Ajmercado

kmp216 said:


> Anyone else experimenting with non-oem straps? Rubber or otherwise?
> 
> I'd like to find a decent blue rubber strap to match, particularly with some red or white accents. Rather not shell out so much $$ for the Omega strap.


Yes! Got an Erika's Originals Trident Strap. Navy blue with the red stripe. I've been meaning to post a mini-review here. Anyway here's a picture!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yannis

.


----------



## kmp216

Ajmercado said:


> kmp216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else experimenting with non-oem straps? Rubber or otherwise?
> 
> I'd like to find a decent blue rubber strap to match, particularly with some red or white accents. Rather not shell out so much $$ for the Omega strap.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Got an Erika's Originals Trident Strap. Navy blue with the red stripe. I've been meaning to post a mini-review here. Anyway here's a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Nice looking combo! How do you like the MN strap? They're super interesting but I personally tend to not like how NATO straps wear.


----------



## Pharm_D

Mines finally here! It's a beauty. It'll go nice with my ND and BLNR. Very happy to have omega back in the rotation. 

























I will say that sizing it required a bit of dexterity. A quick tip, not sure if this has been mention, i would only unscrew one side and tap the side with the screw still in to see if the bar keeping the links together slides out. Unscrewing both sides took me a good while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Pharm_D said:


> Mines finally here! It's a beauty. It'll go nice with my ND and BLNR. Very happy to have omega back in the rotation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that sizing it required a bit of dexterity. A quick tip, not sure if this has been mention, i would only unscrew one side and tap the side with the screw still in to see if the bar keeping the links together slides out. Unscrewing both sides took me a good while.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!! Enjoy it for a long time to come. I'm leaning towards the blue dial over the black dial. On bracelet I think the blue dial looks better but on the OEM rubber strap I think the black dial looks better.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> Congrats!! Enjoy it for a long time to come. I'm leaning towards the blue dial over the black dial. On bracelet I think the blue dial looks better but on the OEM rubber strap I think the black dial looks better.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


Thank you! I'll probably add a rubber strap at some point 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Is the new model larger than the “original” SMP 300m? It appears so...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

kmp216 said:


> Nice looking combo! How do you like the MN strap? They're super interesting but I personally tend to not like how NATO straps wear.


Hey!

The MN strap is amazing. The comfort is great and the adjustability is endless because of the sliding adjustment (think backpack straps). The most personal adjustment I've found on any strap/bracelet.

I have a love/hate relationship with natos. Depending on the sizing holes, some fit PERFECT and some are just either too loose or too tight on either length it's set at. Also the typical double material under the watch makes it so tall that on my scrawny wrist it wobbles around.

This Erika's originals however fixes those two things because it's only a single pass under the watch so it sits low, and even then the material is so thin (but so hefty and sturdy at the same time). The fit again is perfect, no NATO wobbles. On this watch particularly I chose it to dress it down more and appeal to its tool-ish aesthetic, and I think it does that well. It's also a perfect all-arounder strap. The fact that it's fixated on itself (can't be fully undone like a nato) even further secures your watch. The only way your watch it possibly coming off is double spring bar failure, but hey if that happens I'm sure you have bigger problems to deal with haha.

Now I just gotta get this thing wet to see how quickly it dries!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cinealta

Although 42, it doesn't look overly large. Glad to see the waves back on the ceramic. A great watch at a very competitive price.


----------



## bber45

Well, I was finally able to pick mine up over seas in New Zealand. I picked mine up for $4,050 USD TAX FREE. I was able to finally look at the blue and black dials. Hands down the blue and it wasn't even close.

I'll do a full review on it later when I get a chance. Here is a wrist shot on my way to work. Blue Dial on SS is sexy. I will be changing straps and such later on when I get a chance and it starts to warm up.

I will say, I was quite impressed with the Omega OEM Rubber Strap. Very comfortable, and well built quality. I did order the blue one.


----------



## Cybotron

Don't see many two-tone. I find these stunning.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jjluca26

Nice!


----------



## bomba776

How durable are the enamel markings on the bezel ? 
Will the enamel paint chip off or fade eventually if they are constantly touched by finger?


----------



## mav

I've been wearing mine almost daily since getting it in early Dec.










Here's a photo of my old 2531.80 vs the new 2018 model, same beach in San Juan del Sur, taken 11 years apart.










Omega did a fantastic job with this watch, especially the dial.


----------



## Leonine

Hey, I follow you on instagram. Nice pics


----------



## Technarchy

Pharm_D said:


> I don't get the sub killer comments. Certainly there's room for the new blue Seamaster and a sub, no?
> 
> Maybe if you wanted good alternative I can see perhaps how the new black dial would be a great alternative but definitely not a "sub killer"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can't go wrong with Rolex Sub. It's the quintessential diver. At the same time it's depressingly banal.

When I wanted to scratch that diver itch it came down to the new Omega and Tudor Black Bay. I ultimately opted for the Tudor. The Rolex Sub is uninteresting to me personally.

I still might purchase the Omega in 2020 after I get other acquisitions sorted. I haven't gotten around to my local AD and seeing how it actually wears. It does appear on the large side in pics and specs.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Loving my blue SMP I picked up last weekend. I think the shade of blue they went with is perfect. In natural indoor lighting it's a nice dark blue and in direct sunlight it really lights up. The way light plays with the waves is great.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

Technarchy said:


> You can't go wrong with Rolex Sub. It's the quintessential diver. At the same time it's depressingly banal.
> 
> When I wanted to scratch that diver itch it came down to the new Omega and Tudor Black Bay. I ultimately opted for the Tudor. The Rolex Sub is uninteresting to me personally.
> 
> I still might purchase the Omega in 2020 after I get other acquisitions sorted. I haven't gotten around to my local AD and seeing how it actually wears. It does appear on the large side in pics and specs.


If they made a BB58 with a date (unpopular opinion I know) I would've been sold immediately. Also if they had a more rigid standard than COSC for Tudors I would've liked that too. The 8800 on this Seamaster is insanity; I'm getting +0 to +2 seconds per day!

But yes I'm still lusting for the black bay 58, if only it had a dang date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinkskunk

Hello gents. Tomorrow I am going to Tourneau and make a purchase of the blue with metal bracelet. Is it safe to expect a discount between 15-20% ? TIA.


----------



## 6R15

Pinkskunk said:


> Hello gents. Tomorrow I am going to Tourneau


well there's your first mistake


----------



## Ajmercado

Pinkskunk said:


> Hello gents. Tomorrow I am going to Tourneau and make a purchase of the blue with metal bracelet. Is it safe to expect a discount between 15-20% ? TIA.


You can expect that at some AD's, but as stated before I've not heard the best things about Tourneau. I've heard wonderful things about Topper Jewelers and personally I had a very very good experience at Feldmar Watches in Hollywood / LA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinkskunk

Hi, I am a rookie in lux watches so I did not know Tourneau reputation. I live in Boston so I don't know of the names you mentioned. Perhaps they can mail the watch to me?


Ajmercado said:


> You can expect that at some AD's, but as stated before I've not heard the best things about Tourneau. I've heard wonderful things about Topper Jewelers and personally I had a very very good experience at Feldmar Watches in Hollywood / LA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

Pinkskunk said:


> Hi, I am a rookie in lux watches so I did not know Tourneau reputation. I live in Boston so I don't know of the names you mentioned. Perhaps they can mail the watch to me?


Hello, so am I! This is actually the first luxury watch I've bought. Both places mentioned have an online presence so shipping directly to you should not be a problem 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Pinkskunk said:


> Hi, I am a rookie in lux watches so I did not know Tourneau reputation. I live in Boston so I don't know of the names you mentioned. Perhaps they can mail the watch to me?


Where in Boston are you? Barmakian in Framingham is where I got mine. They are great to deal with and worth the trip if necessary. Cant talk discounts on here, but your insights are pretty correct. I know they have just about all versions in stock.

All other local AD's most likely won't discount. Especially not for a first buyer.


----------



## Pinkskunk

Hello, I am 20 mins West of Framingham on Route 9. I will definitely visit them. Thanks for the info glad I registered and ask questions before I spend the money.



AbsoluteMustard said:


> Where in Boston are you? Barmakian in Framingham is where I got mine. They are great to deal with and worth the trip if necessary. Cant talk discounts on here, but your insights are pretty correct. I know they have just about all versions in stock.
> 
> All other local AD's most likely won't discount. Especially not for a first buyer.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Pinkskunk said:


> Hello, I am 20 mins West of Framingham on Route 9. I will definitely visit them. Thanks for the info glad I registered and ask questions before I spend the money.


Ask for Al or shoot him an email. [email protected]

His email back may go in spam, but he is the best guy to speak with


----------



## Cybotron

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Ask for Al or shoot him an email. [email protected]
> 
> His email back may go in spam, but he is the best guy to speak with


I've dealt with Al. Great guy.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

Pinkskunk said:


> Hello gents. Tomorrow I am going to Tourneau and make a purchase of the blue with metal bracelet. Is it safe to expect a discount between 15-20% ? TIA.


Contact Rob at Topper Jewelers. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

My first time at Big Bear this weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambull

I'm glad everyone is so happy with their new seamasters. I wanted one soooo bad ever since details about them started to trickle in prior to baselworld but i just could not get over the size! That said, I finally did get my seamaster (which i have wanted since I was a 17 year old kid), but, I had to go with the previous model (which by the way cost a pretty bit more now than they did pre-2018 seamaster).









Sorry if my post hijacks this thread. I will be quiet now...:-(


----------



## bber45

Ajmercado said:


> My first time at Big Bear this weekend!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell Yeah. Love BB. Got a chance to go to Mammoth Mountain yet? Just as nice especially, when BB get's crowded.


----------



## Ajmercado

bber45 said:


> Hell Yeah. Love BB. Got a chance to go to Mammoth Mountain yet? Just as nice especially, when BB get's crowded.


Haven't been there! Time for another adventure  trying to put this thing thru whatever it can take!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul718

Rahul718 said:


> I finally saw the new SMP in person at the Omega boutique on 5th Avenue. I kept reminding myself that the pictures make the He valve look worse than it actually is and was hoping it would be a non issue in person. Unfortunately it wasn't and even in person the He valve just ruins the watch (for me). Aside from that I love everything about it including the extra chunkiness compared to the previous generation. I know it's a long shot but if Omega ever does a mid lifecycle change to this model and makes the He valve more in line with the previous style then I'll be all over this watch.


Well I'm eating my own words. Not much else to say other than the black on bracelet will be mine within the next month!


----------



## 1165dvd

You won't be the first to do that. Good choice. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

Looking forward to seeing the photos! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike116718

I picked mine on Wednesday and it hasn't come off since. I'm blown away by how much I like it and the quality of it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Mike116718 said:


> I picked mine on Wednesday and it hasn't come off since. I'm blown away by how much I like it and the quality of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

Mike116718 said:


> I picked mine on Wednesday and it hasn't come off since. I'm blown away by how much I like it and the quality of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful. This is the same one I'm getting.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike116718

Cybotron said:


> Beautiful. This is the same one I'm getting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


You will not be disappointed!


----------



## mattcantwin

Blue dial, arrived this morning.


----------



## BufordTJustice

mattcantwin said:


> Blue dial, arrived this morning.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## armybuck041

Apologies if it has already been posted, but I searched and scoured a few dozen pages of posts on this thread...

Will a 1610/930 Speedy SMP bracelet still fit on this new 8800 SMP? I'm eyeing a blue two-tone 8800 on a rubber strap that I think would look marvellous on a Speedy bracelet. 

No speculation guys. I'm looking for hard evidence of an actual attempt or success. 

Thanks

Scotty


----------



## Ajmercado

armybuck041 said:


> Apologies if it has already been posted, but I searched and scoured a few dozen pages of posts on this thread...
> 
> Will a 1610/930 Speedy SMP bracelet still fit on this new 8800 SMP? I'm eyeing a blue two-tone 8800 on a rubber strap that I think would look marvellous on a Speedy bracelet.
> 
> No speculation guys. I'm looking for hard evidence of an actual attempt or success.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Scotty


I would also be interested in this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanul

Has anyone purchased the OEM rubber strap separately? Do you know how much will set us back?


----------



## tbensous

Just tried this on at the Boutique.
I prefer the blue one but still nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmer68

Arrived two days ago and nothing else has been worn since or likely to be anytime soon









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Jimmer68 said:


> Arrived two days ago and nothing else has been worn since or likely to be anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Omega really set the bar high for the next PO with the SMP300w. This is really a beautiful time piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savio.79

Very beautiful!


----------



## mattcantwin

Jimmer68 said:


> Arrived two days ago and nothing else has been worn since or likely to be anytime soon...


Congrats; feel the same way - it's hard not to wear the watch.


----------



## eijiboy

I have a question on this 8800 movement smp300 diver. since this is a new movement, is it safe to change the date at 8pm to 2am or still the same as the previous movement 2500? dont have the watch yet so i dont know and dont have a manual


----------



## Pietros

Stanul said:


> Has anyone purchased the OEM rubber strap separately? Do you know how much will set us back?


I've just ordered the OEM black silicone strap and buckle for my black dial SMP, cost was £250.00 and they're advising a 4 week wait for delivery.
I think it'll look great through the summer months and I won't get my stainless steel bracelet and clasp scratched up on the beach and around the pool on holiday.


----------



## Pietros

eijiboy said:


> I have a question on this 8800 movement smp300 diver. since this is a new movement, is it safe to change the date at 8pm to 2am or still the same as the previous movement 2500? dont have the watch yet so i dont know and dont have a manual


I don't think it's mentioned in the manual but it's a quick change date, mine snaps over instantly at around 30 seconds after midnight so I doubt if the same restrictions apply as on the slow change where the date changes over the course of an hour or so.


----------



## R.Palace

These look great and the wave dial is more subtle in person. I'm partial to the blue dial.

Anyone interested in trading for a LNIB Black Bay 58?


----------



## TonyCy

Very happy with my baby!


----------



## gyang333

TonyCy said:


> Very happy with my baby!
> 
> View attachment 13934091


Wow the lumed hour markers really POP against that grey dial. Is it matte, or is just the way the photo is showing up? I was really debating getting one of these bad boys when they were announced at Basel but I couldn't wait long enough and ended up with a Rolex. I was also undecided if the grey dial was more to my liking or the blue dial would be. How did you decide on which one to get?


----------



## TonyCy

gyang333 said:


> Wow the lumed hour markers really POP against that grey dial. Is it matte, or is just the way the photo is showing up? I was really debating getting one of these bad boys when they were announced at Basel but I couldn't wait long enough and ended up with a Rolex. I was also undecided if the grey dial was more to my liking or the blue dial would be. How did you decide on which one to get?


I went to the dealer to see the new Seamaster, the new Aquaracer, the latest Planet Oceans (Chrono and 3 hand) and the moonwatch. All of these models sitting in front of my next to each other, and this was the one that stood out!

When i decided i was going with the Seamaster he showed me this one, the black version, the blue version and a black/gold version on the black rubber! All the others looked like ordinary seamasters to me but not this version! I love the way the indexes pop out of the dial while on the black and blue they just look applied on the dial! Also make no mistake, the double anti-reflective coatings does wonders on this model! Most of the time i look at the watch it seems like there is no crystal! Love it.


----------



## Technarchy

I finally got around to the AD and gave the 8800 SMP a real test wear and comparison to my Tudor Black Bay 41. The one thing that stood out is the 42mm Seamaster wears smaller than the BB 41mm. When you wear both back to back you realize the BB41 is quite a beast of a watch.

The Seamaster has slightly less length (49mm vs 50mm), less height (13.5 vs 14.8) and less lug width (20mm vs 22mm). Overall on my wrist the Seamaster just felt nicer.

I walked away so very impressed I ordered the blue and it should arrive at my AD before the end of March. There's a good possibility I will sell the Tudor, and replace it with a Rolex GMT Master II sometime later in the year or in 2020 depending on availability.


----------



## mattcantwin

Technarchy said:


> I walked away so very impressed I ordered the blue and it should arrive at my AD before the end of March.


Seems that most people that see the watch in person are struck by how much better it looks than in pictures, myself included.

Congrats on the purchase.

We're you able to try a blue on when you were at the AD?


----------



## Technarchy

mattcantwin said:


> Seems that most people that see the watch in person are struck by how much better it looks than in pictures, myself included.
> 
> Congrats on the purchase.
> 
> We're you able to try a blue on when you were at the AD?


Once you try it, see it in person and know everything the 8800 Seamaster has to offer, it's hard not to regard it as the best pound for pound diver on the market currently. You get a lot for your money.

The blue was only available on a strap, so I tried on the black on a bracelet, but preferred the aesthetic of the blue overall. Further, since I am getting a GMT Master II, I didn't want two black ceramic bezel, and black dial watches in the collection.


----------



## Kirkawall

mattcantwin said:


> Seems that most people that see the watch in person are struck by how much better it looks than in pictures, myself included.
> 
> Congrats on the purchase.
> 
> We're you able to try a blue on when you were at the AD?


Yep -- it's a stunner on the wrist (and away from the bright lights of an AD). I have the black on steel (a 1-2 punch with a Pelagos Blue), and it is a real chameleon, the dial and case changing with the light and landscape. It is also the most comfortable SS diver I own, and the best overall package.

It also seems to be taking off in terms of sales -- my AD, who carries several other lines, including Rolex/Tudor, says they're selling every one that comes in, with waiting lists for the black dial stretching into months now.


----------



## mattcantwin

Good choice, I prefer the blue on bracelet, too.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Bracelet arrived today. Quick (and poorly shot) photos.

Before:



















After:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy

Kirkawall said:


> Yep -- it's a stunner on the wrist (and away from the bright lights of an AD). I have the black on steel (a 1-2 punch with a Pelagos Blue), and it is a real chameleon, the dial and case changing with the light and landscape. It is also the most comfortable SS diver I own, and the best overall package.
> 
> It also seems to be taking off in terms of sales --* my AD, who carries several other lines, including Rolex/Tudor, says they're selling every one that comes in, with waiting lists for the black dial stretching into months now.*


That's where I am currently, hence the month wait until I'll be able to get my hands on my watch.

AD said the SMP 8800 sales are quite high. He speculated the winning redesign + Rolex shenanigans contributed to the elevated demand. Who knows though.


----------



## reeder1

I love the looks of this new SMP 8800-wow! I actually enjoy wearing a watch with a little swagger, so this might fill the bill, big-time. Had a Boschett Harpoon that I loved. Just like BOOM, that's a watch with presence! Probably why I sold my Seamaster Trilogy watch, so I'm looking again. 

How do you decide between the black and the blue? I do not have a local AD for Omega that I'm aware of, so when I get a watch it is often the first time I've seen it in person. So it's difficult to judge which color would be best. It seems like black would be WAY more versatile, but I've always loved the blue Seamaster. What a great problem to have, right? 

What do you think-black or blue?


----------



## BufordTJustice

I wanted a GADA piece, though the blue is beautiful.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin

reeder1 said:


> What do you think-black or blue?


There are lots of solid watch options out there with black dials, much fewer with blue dials; and far fewer blue options as nice as the Omega.


----------



## Technarchy

mattcantwin said:


> reeder1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think-black or blue?
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of solid watch options out there with black dials, much fewer with blue dials; and far fewer blue options as nice as the Omega.
Click to expand...

It's this thought process that contributed to my purchasing the blue SMP 8800.

Having a slew of watches with the same dominant color and design cues makes for an uninteresting collection.


----------



## Pietros

reeder1 said:


> I love the looks of this new SMP 8800-wow! I actually enjoy wearing a watch with a little swagger, so this might fill the bill, big-time. Had a Boschett Harpoon that I loved. Just like BOOM, that's a watch with presence! Probably why I sold my Seamaster Trilogy watch, so I'm looking again.
> 
> How do you decide between the black and the blue? I do not have a local AD for Omega that I'm aware of, so when I get a watch it is often the first time I've seen it in person. So it's difficult to judge which color would be best. It seems like black would be WAY more versatile, but I've always loved the blue Seamaster. What a great problem to have, right?
> 
> What do you think-black or blue?


Black for me, quite the most beautiful dial that I've ever set eyes on!


----------



## Pietros

Oops, double post


----------



## Royal68

The wave dials are definitely what makes it stand out from a black sub


----------



## Bhoshal

After much back and forth consideration between black and blue I finally pulled the trigger and ordered the new blue/stainless steel SMP 8800, just in time for a trip to key west. I couldn't be happier and the watch is absolutely stunning. Threw it on a nato and it was perfect from the airport, and beaches to boardroom (wedding). Thank you to TheGoldenSwan for a smooth transaction, quick shipping and reliable seller.


----------



## savio.79

Bhoshal said:


> View attachment 13985253
> 
> After much back and forth consideration between black and blue I finally pulled the trigger and ordered the new blue/stainless steel SMP 8800, just in time for a trip to key west. I couldn't be happier and the watch is absolutely stunning. Threw it on a nato and it was perfect from the airport, and beaches to boardroom (wedding). Thank you to TheGoldenSwan for a smooth transaction, quick shipping and reliable seller.


Beautiful! What's the Nato in the first picture (if it's not OEM)?


----------



## savio.79

Bhoshal said:


> View attachment 13985253
> 
> After much back and forth consideration between black and blue I finally pulled the trigger and ordered the new blue/stainless steel SMP 8800, just in time for a trip to key west. I couldn't be happier and the watch is absolutely stunning. Threw it on a nato and it was perfect from the airport, and beaches to boardroom (wedding). Thank you to TheGoldenSwan for a smooth transaction, quick shipping and reliable seller.


Beautiful! What's the Nato in the first picture (if it's not OEM)?


----------



## Bhoshal

savio.79 said:


> Beautiful! What's the Nato in the first picture (if it's not OEM)?


Thank you! It's a blushark alpha shark nato, which I would highly recommend. They seem to wear pretty well with a lot of water exposure too. I went a little crazy and used their discounts/deals on the site to get 6 natos + free watch case and spring bar tool for about $100. Not too shabby for premium natos


----------



## ajbutler13

reeder1 said:


> What do you think-black or blue?


There's no wrong answer, but this is the one for me:


----------



## Cybotron

Finally after 6 weeks wait. 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## savio.79

Cybotron said:


> Finally after 6 weeks wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Very beautiful!
As you may remember, I was looking for a similar watch but I cannot find it (in blue and Sedna gold) in the store near to me... so I was waiting for yours to see some real photos of the real thing in the daylight (not store or studio lights). Thank you! Waiting for more pictures!

_s_


----------



## Rahul718

So I don’t know why I did this, but I did. Purchased both new from my AD this month. I am going to sell the blue one, but man, I think it photographs better than the black.


----------



## mattcantwin

Rahul718 said:


> So I don't know why I did this, but I did. Purchased both new from my AD this month.


Congrats to a man of action!

(shouldn't be a problem selling the blue)


----------



## 10mmauto

In December, between the 39.5mm Planet Ocean and the new 42mm Seamaster, I chose the PO.

Guess I'm indecisive.....


----------



## Jimmer68

Loving the blue on bracelet, then bought the strap ready for upcoming holidays









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhoshal

I would like to note that my new SMP 300m is running +1 seconds fast since last Thursday afternoon (a little over 4 days). Really impressive accuracy so far!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NutmegInPajamas

10mmauto said:


> In December, between the 39.5mm Planet Ocean and the new 42mm Seamaster, I chose the PO.
> 
> Guess I'm indecisive.....
> 
> View attachment 14001135


since you've had both, which one do you like better? I'm currently deciding between the two myself (both in blue)


----------



## NutmegInPajamas

10mmauto said:


> In December, between the 39.5mm Planet Ocean and the new 42mm Seamaster, I chose the PO.
> 
> Guess I'm indecisive.....
> 
> View attachment 14001135


since you've had both, which one do you like better? I'm currently deciding between the two myself (both in blue)


----------



## Stanul

For a few months I struggled with the grey one.
I noticed it was attracting too much attention at work.
The dial was reflecting a lot of light.
I made the move and sold it.
Just got in the black one and I'm enjoying it a lot


----------



## Technarchy

Stunning watch...from all angles




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

I stopped at the OB in Martin Place (Sydney/Australia) today, and tried a few of them. Man what a beautiful watch. The dial is mesmerising.
I would go for the blue one personally, it really goes well with jeans I think.

Two comments when trying it on:

1. The links of the bracelet are very square and sharp, and wondered if the would not be uncomfortable on the wrist ? When I put back my PO2500 after it felt much less sharp against the wrist/skin. Any experience of some people who bought one, and had a PO before?

2. The sales person I talked to, mentioned that the prices are going to go up soon. I asked when, or by how much, but she said she was not allowed to communicate more, but that it was coming... heads-up for people wanting to buy one soon.

Anyway the more I look at the blue one, the more I think I need one...


----------



## R.Palace

tbensous said:


> Two comments when trying it on:
> 
> 1. The links of the bracelet are very square and sharp, and wondered if the would not be uncomfortable on the wrist ? When I put back my PO2500 after it felt much less sharp against the wrist/skin. Any experience of some people who bought one, and had a PO before?
> 
> 2. The sales person I talked to, mentioned that the prices are going to go up soon. I asked when, or by how much, but she said she was not allowed to communicate more, but that it was coming... heads-up for people wanting to buy one soon.


I found the bracelet on my SMP to be just as equally comfortable as the one on the PO I owned. I didn't feel any sharpness on this bind bracelet - the squared links conform better to the wrist that the previous iteration IMO

I'm curious as to why that employee told you prices were going up. Maybe a sales tactic to get you to buy sooner than later? Can't imagine why Omega would increase price on this one; these are selling like hot cakes due to their great value for the price


----------



## tbensous

R.Palace said:


> I found the bracelet on my SMP to be just as equally comfortable as the one on the PO I owned. I didn't feel any sharpness on this bind bracelet - the squared links conform better to the wrist that the previous iteration IMO
> 
> I'm curious as to why that employee told you prices were going up. Maybe a sales tactic to get you to buy sooner than later? Can't imagine why Omega would increase price on this one; these are selling like hot cakes due to their great value for the price


Thanks for the answer. For the price, if I am not mistaken they increase every year in most countries for most models... Normal increase that will happen this year I presume.


----------



## HEDHNTR

Loving mine (especially on vacation)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy

HEDHNTR said:


> Loving mine (especially on vacation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not bad at the office either.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htrap2294

Does anyone know if the silver dial has heat blued hands on it? I'm wondering how they got that color of blue.


----------



## Mayah110

What’s the verdict on wearability for the new, larger size case? Does it still feel as comfortable as the older versions? And what about the bracelets?


----------



## Stanul

htrap2294 said:


> Does anyone know if the silver dial has heat blued hands on it? I'm wondering how they got that color of blue.


That's all I could find on Omega site:
"The skeleton hands and raised indexes are blued and are filled with white Super-LumiNova"

I owned the grey model for 5 months and liked the blue hands. However I cannot tell you the exact process of making them blue.


----------



## htrap2294

Stanul said:


> That's all I could find on Omega site:
> "The skeleton hands and raised indexes are blued and are filled with white Super-LumiNova"
> 
> I owned the grey model for 5 months and liked the blue hands. However I cannot tell you the exact process of making them blue.


They look heat blued but I can't say. Plus, if they were wouldn't omega say that? It's something to brag about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

What wrist size would be passable for the new SMP?


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

ajbutler13 said:


> It's not blue (as requested), nor that beautiful grey...but the black is a looker, too.
> 
> View attachment 13511109


I love the black dial, can you tell me your wrist size? I am close to a 7inch wrist and I am a little afraid this will overwhelm my wrist.


----------



## tbensous

Mondo Shizmo said:


> I love the black dial, can you tell me your wrist size? I am close to a 7inch wrist and I am a little afraid this will overwhelm my wrist.


For reference if you check the photos I posted just above, my wrist size is 6.5" (flat).
You should have no issue wearing it. Go try it on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htrap2294

Mondo Shizmo said:


> I love the black dial, can you tell me your wrist size? I am close to a 7inch wrist and I am a little afraid this will overwhelm my wrist.


I have a 7.3-7.5 inch wrist and here's what it looks like on me. You can see I have space on both sides of wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

tbensous said:


> View attachment 14044599
> View attachment 14044601
> View attachment 14044603
> View attachment 14044607
> View attachment 14044611
> View attachment 14044613
> View attachment 14044617
> View attachment 14044621
> View attachment 14044623
> View attachment 14044627
> View attachment 14044629
> View attachment 14044631
> 
> 
> I stopped at the OB in Martin Place (Sydney/Australia) today, and tried a few of them. Man what a beautiful watch. The dial is mesmerising.
> I would go for the blue one personally, it really goes well with jeans I think.
> 
> Two comments when trying it on:
> 
> 1. The links of the bracelet are very square and sharp, and wondered if the would not be uncomfortable on the wrist ? When I put back my PO2500 after it felt much less sharp against the wrist/skin. Any experience of some people who bought one, and had a PO before?
> 
> 2. The sales person I talked to, mentioned that the prices are going to go up soon. I asked when, or by how much, but she said she was not allowed to communicate more, but that it was coming... heads-up for people wanting to buy one soon.
> 
> Anyway the more I look at the blue one, the more I think I need one...


I have the blue on bracelet. The bracelet is fine most of the time. Fairly comfy, but also very heavy. You kinda get used to it. However, i have a desk job and my wrist sits on the desk for most of the day, I've found that it can sometimes get irritated because of the somewhat sharp edges and because the thick clasp sinks into my wrist when it's resting on the desk which sometimes results in a kinda red irritated wrist.

I put it on an Erika's originals MN strap and it's the most comfy strap EVER. However I still put it on bracelet sometimes because I love the look. Thinking about getting the OEM rubber soon though......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Ajmercado said:


> I have the blue on bracelet. The bracelet is fine most of the time. Fairly comfy, but also very heavy. You kinda get used to it. However, i have a desk job and my wrist sits on the desk for most of the day, I've found that it can sometimes get irritated because of the somewhat sharp edges and because the thick clasp sinks into my wrist when it's resting on the desk which sometimes results in a kinda red irritated wrist.
> 
> I put it on an Erika's originals MN strap and it's the most comfy strap EVER. However I still put it on bracelet sometimes because I love the look. Thinking about getting the OEM rubber soon though......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wagoss122

Well after scouring photos in this thread for many precious hours of my life, I've come to the conclusion ... black/bracelet >blue/bracelet but blue/rubber > black/rubber and now I think I need one of each.


----------



## RedarT

wagoss122 said:


> Well after scouring photos in this thread for many precious hours of my life, I've come to the conclusion ... black/bracelet >blue/bracelet but blue/rubber > black/rubber and now I think I need one of each.


lol, expensive hobby, isn't it? However i would say the blue one is more interesting as it's hue changes dramatically depending on the light source.


----------



## BufordTJustice

RedarT said:


> lol, expensive hobby, isn't it? However i would say the blue one is more interesting as it's hue changes dramatically depending on the light source.


It's really tough to call a make after owning the black face and seeing the blue face in real light conditions. BOTH do really amazing things with light and color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htrap2294

Mr.Bo said:


> I love the grey dial version.


That NATO compliments it perfectly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htrap2294

Mr.Bo said:


> I love the grey dial version.


What NATO is this? I would like to purchase one myself.


----------



## eijiboy

Does this looks right on my small wrist?
Tried it on before pulling the trigger on one of the trusted seller here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElliotH11

eijiboy said:


> Does this looks right on my small wrist?
> Tried it on before pulling the trigger on one of the trusted seller here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it looks great. But hey if you think it's too big, i'll gladly take it off your your hands!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eijiboy

ElliotH11 said:


> I think it looks great. But hey if you think it's too big, i'll gladly take it off your your hands!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didnt buy it yet. Im just trying it out before pulling the trigger. Im buying one from trusted seller on the forum. This ad hasn't changed their pricing yet its still 4850 instead of 5200
Im happy with the bezel action i think its the same quality as rolex sub.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greedy

eijiboy said:


> Does this looks right on my small wrist?
> Tried it on before pulling the trigger on one of the trusted seller here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks big...
But you are the one spending the money/wearing it


----------



## BufordTJustice

eijiboy said:


> Does this looks right on my small wrist?
> Tried it on before pulling the trigger on one of the trusted seller here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. 

EDIT: In person, in 3 dimensions, without geometric lense distortion, IT LOOKS FINE. I have seen a guy with 6.25" wrists wear that exact watch, in person, and it looked great. Certainly no worse than any GMT Master II I've seen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wagoss122

I think it looks too big.


----------



## DonnieD

Received mine a few days ago. Love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin

DonnieD said:


> Received mine a few days ago. Love it!


Following your lead, Don.

I ordered one from Rob at Topper's.

Thanks for great pictures and your input about the watch via pm's.


----------



## DonnieD

mattcantwin said:


> Following your lead, Don.
> 
> I ordered one from Rob at Topper's.
> 
> Thanks for great pictures and your input about the watch via pm's.


Can't wait to see pics. You'll dig it for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_T

What's everyone else's bezel action like? I picked up the black dial version last week and it's a gorgeous watch but the bezel action is seriously terrible. It's hard to grip and even harder to turn, making it near unusable with cold, dry hands. I've really gotta push hard into the watch to get the bezel to turn and it's really unpleasant to use.

I'm wondering whether I got a dud or whether this is common.

The dial is amazing but as someone who uses the bezel every day, it might become a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## mattcantwin

As far as mine is concerned, turning the bezel ruins my day.



And I worry I go one click beyond 12; and have to turn it again.


----------



## JoeC

Bezel action for me is not the best. It's the one and only flaw as far as I am concerned. I hate to say it, but my $300 Seiko has a better bezel action, for me anyway. 

The best I've ever used was a Tudor Pelagos, hands down.


----------



## wagoss122

Bezel action is good/normal for me. Actually think it's a lot better than people were making it out to be... maybe because it's little thicker than the previous generations. I just pinch the bezel at 8 o'clock with the thumb and 2 o'clock with the middle finger and I stay in that range as I spin. No need to push down on the bezel.


----------



## BufordTJustice

wagoss122 said:


> Bezel action is good/normal for me. Actually think it's a lot better than people were making it out to be... maybe because it's little thicker than the previous generations. I just pinch the bezel at 8 o'clock with the thumb and 2 o'clock with the middle finger and I stay in that range as I spin. No need to push down on the bezel.


Thinking there may be some bezel variability. Mine was slightly, but clearly, better than the no date Sub or the two Tudor Pelagos pieces they had on hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smurfdon

I would be looking forward to the great shots you would upload when the watch arrives.


----------



## eijiboy

Finally joined the club after 2 weeks of waiting when it shipped from europe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

wagoss122 said:


> Bezel action is good/normal for me. Actually think it's a lot better than people were making it out to be... maybe because it's little thicker than the previous generations. * I just pinch the bezel at 8 o'clock with the thumb and 2 o'clock with the middle finger *and I stay in that range as I spin. No need to push down on the bezel.


That's exactly what I do. I find it very positive and precise, with no slippage. It's different from my Pelagos for sure, which is still more precise, verging on stiff. I use it all the time and have no complaints. Wouldn't describe it as sub-Seiko level -- but then Seiko make a ton of bezels for a ton of divers.


----------



## Mawnan

One thing I've never understood about this watch, indeed all Seamasters with a helium escape valve is this.

If the crown is protected with crown guards then why not the escape valve? Surely just as much damage could be incurred in an instance where the valve in bashed underwater as if the crown was bashed. 

Has this ever been discussed here?

Regards,

Jay.


----------



## Acey

eijiboy said:


> Finally joined the club after 2 weeks of waiting when it shipped from europe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool shot!! Which model is that Panerai? It looks smaller than your SMP :O


----------



## eijiboy

Acey said:


> Cool shot!! Which model is that Panerai? It looks smaller than your SMP :O


Its pam392. Its 42mm auto. Its a nice watch if you have small wrist like me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom vanDal

Mawnan said:


> One thing I've never understood about this watch, indeed all Seamasters with a helium escape valve is this.
> 
> If the crown is protected with crown guards then why not the escape valve? Surely just as much damage could be incurred in an instance where the valve in bashed underwater as if the crown was bashed.
> 
> Has this ever been discussed here?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jay.


One reason could be; As the crown is directly connected to the movement, any shocks or bangs can impact the movement.
Its more like protecting the movement a bit more from external impacts than actually protecting the crown finish 

The He valve just opens and closes.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mawnan

"_One reason could be; As the crown is directly connected to the movement, any shocks or bangs can impact the movement."_

Very good point *Tom*, I never thought of that.

"_The He valve just opens and closes."_

True, but in the older models they must not be opened underwater whereas the latest can be. Wouldn't a shock to the older valve allow water ingress?

Regards,

Jay.


----------



## omega1300

Mawnan said:


> One thing I've never understood about this watch, indeed all Seamasters with a helium escape valve is this.
> 
> If the crown is protected with crown guards then why not the escape valve? Surely just as much damage could be incurred in an instance where the valve in bashed underwater as if the crown was bashed.
> 
> Has this ever been discussed here?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jay.


I think another reason would be generally the crown is point toward your hand, while the HE valve is back on your wrist, out of the way.

So, if you're underwater reaching for something, or doing something, the crown is much more in harms way than the HE valve would likely be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

